# Pros and Cons of Fulltiming



## Asterix (Dec 10, 2016)

For all the full timers out there,what do you think is the best and worst of our chosen lifestyle?
For me the best is freedom....
The worst is endless rainy days,and all the difficulties that raises,especially with a dog.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 11, 2016)

*Full-time for 6 months !*

_As it reads in the title.
April 1st to Sept 30th (or very near) we use the MH 100%._
Yes rainy days can be a problem but we just find somewhere suitable and sit it out.
This is helped by the fact that time-scale is not usually an issue.
Towards the end of September the nights draw in so we use a camp-site for EHU.
The rest of the summer we simply do not need EHU even though we only have 1 LB and 1 (120W) solar panel.

We are fortunate/well setup in that we make other arrangements for the winter.
We have lived like this now for 3 summers and yes IT IS GREAT.
I would not choose to full-time in the winter as even southern Europe (and North Africa) have less daylight and cold nights in mid-winter.
Yes very "wimpy"


Problems & difficulties
Doctor, dentist, hospital appointments (parking)
Shopping in large towns (parking really)
Parking (again) when visiting friends in their homes (we seem to be unlucky in that most of our friends live in small roads with limited parking even for cars.


Other
Mail is not a problem as I use a very good mail-forwarding agent (Boatmail).
A sensible internet solution is essential.. I use a combination of a Mi-fi device and other available wi-fi

We "wildcamp" as much as possible (80%)
We simply wash clothes by hand on a regular basis and this works well (others will prefer launderettes or camp-site facilities)


----------



## John H (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi

Like you, we find the best aspect of full-timing the freedom. We have always enjoyed travel, exploring new places, having new experiences, meeting new people and visiting old friends. If a place turns out to be not as enjoyable as you first thought (or if the neighbours turn out not to be friendly, you can just move on - although this rarely happens. We have been living this life since retiring nearly fifteen years ago and see no prospect of giving it up in the foreseeable future. Bad weather can be limiting but we spend our winters in the driest and warmest part of Europe - south-east Spain - so that tends to happen more in our summers than winters! We still have a house in Derbyshire, which serves as our address - so we have never had a problem registering with doctors, dentists etc. and can't really identify too many serious problems. We have "Three" mobile internet, which operates at the same rate in Europe as it does in the UK. We don't have pets, so that isn't a problem. Our children said that, being confined together in a small space, we would kill each other but it hasn't happened yet! Parking when shopping is sometimes a problem (more in England than Spain) but most supermarket car parks are accessible. If you go out for the night to the theatre, for dinner, to a football match etc, you take your home with you which means you do not have to worry abut drink-driving! Similarly, when dropping in on friends and family, you don't feel you are imposing on their hospitality because you sleep in your own home. On the whole, I could list many advantages but have to think hard to list the disadvantages.   

All the best
John


----------



## The laird (Dec 11, 2016)

We think that the first few weeks would be ok but after that do you start to realise the fact no grandkids or family,how would we cope with the in laws not being close to if needed as they're older?


----------



## John H (Dec 11, 2016)

The laird said:


> We think that the first few weeks would be ok but after that do you start to realise the fact no grandkids or family,how would we cope with the in laws not being close to if needed as they're older?



We have always been close to our children but we all like our independence too, so not being near them for half the year is not as big a problem as it might have seemed at the start - especially with modern communication methods. It also makes the return even more enjoyable. I do admit that we miss our grandchildren when we go to Spain but similarly keep in touch and have a great time with them over the summer. Absence makes the heart grow fonder, as they say. I know this might not suit everybody but we have friends whose children are in far flung places such as Australia and they see their grandchildren less than we do.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Dec 11, 2016)

I am also in the first few weeks of a full time lifestyle, having bought my first camper in April and enjoyed as much as possible over the summer months. I have  now decided to take the plunge and live life, not  just wish I was.

Although, generally quite independent and resourceful, i have also benefited from great advice, help and guidance on Wild Camping.  

So, early days but so far:

I have a great pub to stay over at, canal side location, great rural area just Northwest of Wigan, close to M6 (J 27) for a transit stop over. See POI for full details 

The landlord welcomes locals and boaters (barges) and says he would love to see Motorhomes and Campers from Wild Camping. Maybe a possible future mini meet. I think up to 6 vans would work.

Due to being this time of year, I need to stay fair close to Wigan but in January, following the New Year meet in Cheshire, I hope to move on to a CL, or similar, with EHU for winter months. Might help me do a part-dry January, lol.

Positives:  

The freedom and also the uncluttered simplicity.  I am still in the process of down scaling my possessions but in is getting there.  

Negatives:

I  am looking forward to not being on a pub car park each night, with all the temptations that brings   atm, I would like to be on a nice CL somewhere rural but alas I am held local for now and there are no CL's local but it is a nice pub 

Not wanting to cook, certain foods inside the confines of the camper.


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 11, 2016)

*Full timing*

Well it does take a long time to get used to a camper from the start doesnt it. In the third year of my full timing, I was still getting used to how to do things easy considering the technical boilers, heaters etc. Ventilation is one of the most important things, and keeping the bed dry etc through a long winter, but I got mine well sorted now with various diy remedies, I now get no damp nor condensation, (only the screen maybe mornings), even though its a PVC, and enjoying the total freedom it gives. Bit cheesed off with the costs or repair costs of some units like the webasto air top 2000, damn stupid putting such expensive gear on a camper..........my sister spent £40,000 or so on a Swift 6 berth, and sold it a few months later because she could not get used to it, dah..........steve Bristol


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 11, 2016)

Pros you don't have an house to maintain 

Cons you don't have an house to go back to when you or your van is unwell.


----------



## runnach (Dec 11, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Pros you don't have an house to maintain
> 
> Cons you don't have an house to go back to when you or your van is unwell.



I agree, I fulltimed 4 and a half years, the wet cold days drying washing I found the hardest...but you are right about a van being unwell ...Mot time particularly stressful. Limits your movements if it fails, Where do you live whilst fixed, often on the road I assure you, You don't have the toolkit to fix things effectively.

The positives no bad noisy arsehole neighbours move on as you please. Meet new people meet likeminded people.

One of the big disadvantages is if you want to go back to bricks and mortar, true full timing you fall off the radar 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Gang,
Well, I think there seems to be differing views on what 'Full Timing' actually is, & of course all of them could be right !.
I have 'The Nest' this is my ONLY Home & Transport. I DONT have alternative Vehicles, House or Accommodations. I move to a different location or Park up on average every other day, sometimes its only say a kilometre or so, Sometimes its a few miles, On occasions Much more it really does depend on the Geographical area that I find myself exploring at the time, & the Park ups that are available to me.
I am not going to even think about listing the Pro s, as I could HONESTLY fill pages, Most days bring  brings new Knowledge,  People, Places & Life experience's that I simply wouldn't of had if it wasn't for my lifestyle choice. So the PROs almost have expediential Growth, Incomparable in my limited experience to a few 'Important Priority's & General Inconvenience's' rather than Con s so will outline a few I have come across.

'The Nests' Maintenance & wellbeing.
I treat this as a Symbiotic relationship. I Do what I can for the Nest, The Nest takes Care of me. This can cost TIME & MONEY. & last year I Chose to book into a B&B for a week or so in order for The Nest to have Cam Belt & Aux Belts changed, a FULL Engine Service with Full Running Gear Check, All Fluid & Grease levels topped up, 7 New tyers, & MOT  done. Yep cost me approx £2000 including the B&B. Worth every penny. & thankfully NO problems or issues since.

Park ups.
I often make do in park ups that Lorries use, sometimes Good, Sometimes not so good. But as I Move regularly Easy to put up with if needs be.

Rubbish N Toilet empting.
Never had a Problem with the Disposal of either, But Very conscious of BOTH, & the semi frequent 15-20 day Pit stops at a site Often dictate my route. More and more recently though I just POP in to use the facility's for a few quid (Cash) rather than actually stay for the night.

Water.
Have Never Run Dry, But Obviously its Always on my mind, I carry approx. 100lts that I top up at the Pit Stops, & my Portable Containers have a Permanent Home in my Ruck Sack that goes with me when out n about.

Washing.
I've got a washing machine that I use little & Often as my Water supply allows, it makes the Drying SO much easier & Often just takes overnight for the everyday things.
As for my bedding & Towels I try & do this at one of the Pit Stop overnight stays because of the massive amount of water required, I Have 3 sets of Bedding, & change them at approx 10 days ish intervals. so I find every other Pit stop is a BIG wash day. My Washing machine only takes 1 Duvet cover & 1 Pillow case at a time But only takes approx 30 mins to do per cycle. so no issue, its just a discipline.

Power.
Both 230v & 12v have never been an issue for me, as,,,,Well I Move !.  & maybe Once In-between my OVERNIGHT Pit Stops I find a suitable place to run my genny for an hr while I do my washing. So Easy.

So I think the key to making the 'Cons' more easily handled is, Awareness, Routine & Discipline.
Enjoy


----------



## CAL (Dec 13, 2016)

If you don't have a registered address how do you go about insurance, driving licence etc. That would me my main problem as I'd find it hard to ask a friend if I could use theirs and no relatives this side of the channel.
Have often seriously thought of doing this but all the things that need a recognised permanent address are a problem?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 13, 2016)

CAL said:


> If you don't have a registered address how do you go about insurance, driving licence etc. That would me my main problem as I'd find it hard to ask a friend if I could use theirs and no relatives this side of the channel.
> Have often seriously thought of doing this but all the things that need a recognised permanent address are a problem?



Hi ya,
I have used a Mail Holding and Forwarding service for Years, (Loads around, Try Boat Mail for example) But in recent years I Have used a Friends address for any Registration purposes or Mail. 
These days MOST things are actually  dealt with on line with little or NO paper Correspondences required.
my Insurance, Logbook, Credit Card, Bank, Drivers Licence, are at the address I use, Never had a problem or any issues.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 13, 2016)

channa said:


> I agree, I fulltimed 4 and a half years, the wet cold days drying washing I found the hardest...but you are right about a van being unwell ...Mot time particularly stressful. Limits your movements if it fails, Where do you live whilst fixed, often on the road I assure you, You don't have the toolkit to fix things effectively.
> 
> The positives no bad noisy arsehole neighbours move on as you please. Meet new people meet likeminded people.
> 
> ...



I have known of quite a few genuine full timers that have ''fallen off the radar''and eventually gone back to a house.A lot of them were on motorhome forums and always talking about ''living the dream''but eventually became disillusioned with the life and went back to a house.By genuine full timers I mean people that have sold their property and are living full time in a motorhome,not long termers who retain a property in the UK and go on extended breaks.Full timing is fine until something goes wrong,eg one of you becomes seriously ill or worse.A genuine full timer would then be faced with a problem,but if you keep your property you can go back to your bolthole and sort things out.

We are both in a fortunate position and have the freedom and means to be able go on long trips around Europe if we wish but choose to go on short/medium term breaks because of the family,we do look after grandchildren regularly and would miss that.If and when our family circumstances change then the preferred option would be to go long terming to S.Europe for the winter months as some do on this forum.I think it safe to say that we would never sell the house and become genuine full timers,but I am full of admiration of people that do.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 13, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I have known of quite a few genuine full timers that have ''fallen off the radar''and eventually gone back to a house.A lot of them were on motorhome forums and always talking about ''living the dream''but eventually became disillusioned with the life and went back to a house.By genuine full timers I mean people that have sold their property and are living full time in a motorhome,not long termers who retain a property in the UK and go on extended breaks.Full timing is fine until something goes wrong,eg one of you becomes seriously ill or worse.A genuine full timer would then be faced with a problem,but if you keep your property you can go back to your bolthole and sort things out.
> 
> We are both in a fortunate position and have the freedom and means to be able go on long trips around Europe if we wish but choose to go on short/medium term breaks because of the family,we do look after grandchildren regularly and would miss that.If and when our family circumstances change then the preferred option would be to go long terming to S.Europe for the winter months as some do on this forum.I think it safe to say that we would never sell the house and become genuine full timers,but I am full of admiration of people that do.



To have the option of the Property Safety Net would be a Huge advantage, & Probably an ideal way of a Trouble free life.
I unfortunately haven't ! So make the best of what I've got, & loving it .


----------



## runnach (Dec 13, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I have known of quite a few genuine full timers that have ''fallen off the radar''and eventually gone back to a house.A lot of them were on motorhome forums and always talking about ''living the dream''but eventually became disillusioned with the life and went back to a house.By genuine full timers I mean people that have sold their property and are living full time in a motorhome,not long termers who retain a property in the UK and go on extended breaks.Full timing is fine until something goes wrong,eg one of you becomes seriously ill or worse.A genuine full timer would then be faced with a problem,but if you keep your property you can go back to your bolthole and sort things out.
> 
> We are both in a fortunate position and have the freedom and means to be able go on long trips around Europe if we wish but choose to go on short/medium term breaks because of the family,we do look after grandchildren regularly and would miss that.If and when our family circumstances change then the preferred option would be to go long terming to S.Europe for the winter months as some do on this forum.I think it safe to say that we would never sell the house and become genuine full timers,but I am full of admiration of people that do.


 I had no bricks and mortar house sold as part of a divorce. I would suggest that if people can, then to rent out their homes etc makes a lot of sense.

The pros I think outweigh the cons and it wouldn't take me too long to go back to the lifestyle. Sadly we still live in a society that if you have no address employment becomes difficult , not registered with doctors and dentists so looking at emergency cover ..Mot time my nightmare . 

I am at an age I still need to work, so the logistics become quite stressful. ( how I ended up working fairgrounds) 

My biggest regret was never the lifestyle choice but having too much fun to write a diary. If I was better with words, there is a book....some peculiar things happened along the way.

I 100% don't regret what I did, I am an age getting invited to  too many funerals of ex workmates that were elders, Retire and within 3 months dead...

I have no intention of dropping dead but a bit of a lottery, at least now if I did drop dead I feel I have lived life a little bit, And on a cheerier note long may that continue
Channa


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 14, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> Well, I think there seems to be differing views on what 'Full Timing' actually is, & of course all of them could be right !.
> I have 'The Nest' this is my ONLY Home & Transport. I DONT have alternative Vehicles, House or Accommodations. I move to a different location or Park up on average every other day, sometimes its only say a kilometre or so, Sometimes its a few miles, On occasions Much more it really does depend on the Geographical area that I find myself exploring at the time, & the Park ups that are available to me.
> I am not going to even think about listing the Pro s, as I could HONESTLY fill pages, Most days bring  brings new Knowledge,  People, Places & Life experience's that I simply wouldn't of had if it wasn't for my lifestyle choice. So the PROs almost have expediential Growth, Incomparable in my limited experience to a few 'Important Priority's & General Inconvenience's' rather than Con s so will outline a few I have come across.
> ...



I admire and envy you and your lifestyle, I wish I had the courage and financial security to be able to do the same, but I haven't.  However, I think your post is extremely encouraging to anyone who has the gumption to give it a go (and, hopefully, succeed at it.)

If there was a "Best Answer" button I'd be pressing it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 14, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I admire and envy you and your lifestyle, I wish I had the courage and financial security to be able to do the same, but I haven't.  However, I think your post is extremely encouraging to anyone who has the gumption to give it a go (and, hopefully, succeed at it.)
> 
> If there was a "Best Answer" button I'd be pressing it.



Thank you for that,
My philosophy is
 'If you're going to do something, Then give it 100%'
You then Fail or Succeed in relation to your efforts.
It's if you DON'T fully commit that the problems arise.
As far as Financing my Lifestyle choice is concerned, I had 10k of Savings when I Turned the Engine Key for the first time, My spend is coming out at an Average of £600 PCM over the last 18months or sbviously it varies month to month when MOT, Ins, Tax & suchlike is due, But Understand this is ABSOLUTELY TOTAL AVERAGE EXPENDITURE !.
I am lucky enough to have topped up the coffers at 
Farms, Marinas & Properties Even some Painting & Decorating which I ABSOLUTELY LOVE while on my Travels on occasions during this time that has helped 
tremendously. As have My Self Reliant Background & Skills.
My current status is -
The Nest is Taxed, MOTd, Insured, In good order & Maintained, With a Full Tank of Diesel + 5ltr Reserve, Full Tank of Water + 10ltr Reserve, Half Tank of Gas + Full Reserve Bottle. Genny has Full 
Tank + 5ltr Reserve, My Food n Donut Cupboards are Full to Bursting (Just done a BIG Supermarket shop), My Washing is up to date & I've got the Map book on my lap to plan today's route, A Mug of Fresh Coffee on the side, Still got Money in the Bank & a Smile on my Face.
To be Absolutely honest there's only Two things that are missing in my life that would Complete me as a Man again. A Partner & a Dog, Thats honestly the only Emptyness or Negative in my life at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Thank you for that,
> My philosophy is
> 'If you're going to do something, Then give it 100%'
> You then Fail or Succeed in relation to your efforts.
> ...





Great post,

I would go for a dog,they're much easier to train and do as they are told.:lol-053:



hard hat on awaiting incoming from half of our members :scared:


----------



## n brown (Dec 14, 2016)

anybody who'd like to fulltime but can't afford it should look at casual employment. like house sitting ,dog sitting/walking. fruit and veg picking, holiday let maintenance [those lovely white villas don't stay white on their own ! ] 
a lot of jobs like this have other perks, like being able to park in the grounds and have use of the pool, washing machine etc.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 14, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Great post,
> 
> I would go for a dog,they're much easier to train and do as they are told.:lol-053:
> 
> ...



Thought that myself but thought I'd better keep it zipped.


----------



## runnach (Dec 14, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Thank you for that,
> My philosophy is
> 'If you're going to do something, Then give it 100%'
> You then Fail or Succeed in relation to your efforts.
> ...



I wouldn't disagree with any of that, success and failure are the same thing an outcome. How we judge that outcome determines the label success or failure.

If you full time it is a steep learning curve, but that challenge if approached correctly will reward.

Of course there are challenging bits and what is straightforward in bricks not necessarily the case on the road. The hierarchy of what is important seems to change. But I think if people approach with an open mind then anything is possible.

One thing is for sure, having a cup of tea with basques fiercely proud of their identity , and telling the tale you cant book in a travel agents

Channa


----------



## Asterix (Dec 14, 2016)

n brown said:


> anybody who'd like to fulltime but can't afford it should look at casual employment. like house sitting ,dog sitting/walking. fruit and veg picking, holiday let maintenance [those lovely white villas don't stay white on their own ! ]
> a lot of jobs like this have other perks, like being able to park in the grounds and have use of the pool, washing machine etc.



While on that subject,ive been looking at volunteer work while I'm here in Spain,theres loads of opportunities over here to work on smallholdings,hostels,animal rescue etc in exchange for food and lodging (parking in my case). I've just joined a site called Helpx and will be looking at some after Xmas,seems like a great way to keep costs down as well as contributing to a project for a few hours a day as well as learning some new skills.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 14, 2016)

*Wc support network - suggestion*

This thread has made good reading and provided an authentic insight into "Life on the Road".  The future for us is not "Fulltiming" but certainly 2 to 3 months travel at a time is what we have become familiar with. 

What I _*Feel*_from reading some of these messages that a "Fulltimer" or "Long-term Traveller" at times need support, especially in the wetter and colder months, or when in difficulty with vehicle problems.  As we, and the MH, age this sort of need will be more sought I guess.

What is nice are the wide range of locations members are in around the country giving positive support and advice (usually).

* WC MEMBER NATIONAL SUPPORT *
As a community that offers much to help others is there an opportunity to set up a national network of support offering basic facilities such as washing, drying, fresh water or EHU?  At times a chat and a pot of tea may be all thats needed.

I for one would be comfortable offering such services for any member with a need such as this even when not at home.

Arranging access at times would need to be managed and co-ordinated but I believe relatively easy to control once a structured system is in place.

Others may disagree with the idea so please respond and be part of the discussion.  


Admin - Perhaps another area within the forum that only members can access if the suggested idea is acceptable


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 14, 2016)

Stanski said:


> This thread has made good reading and provided an authentic insight into "Life on the Road".  The future for us is not "Fulltiming" but certainly 2 to 3 months travel at a time is what we have become familiar with.
> 
> What I _*Feel*_from reading some of these messages that a "Fulltimer" or "Long-term Traveller" at times need support, especially in the wetter and colder months, or when in difficulty with vehicle problems.  As we, and the MH, age this sort of need will be more sought I guess.
> 
> ...



They say that great minds think alike and fools seldom differ, I'm not too sure which of these categories I fall into, but when reading through this thread the other evening, I had almost exactly the same thoughts.  I even got to thinking about the easiest way to arrange something like this when I'm camped out for maybe a month or more during summer etc.  

In the end I kind of decided that what I'd probably do would be to utilise another of my hobbies (geocaching) and, using one of those wee magnetic key safes I could leave a key hidden at some location before departure (probably some distance from my flat) and if, using the fictitional user Zesting Nombie (any similarity to any actual user is purely co-incidental) as an example.  If he found himself in need of a respite (mot, mechanical repair being undertaken etc.)

If he happened to be in my area and I come across his situation by checking in online or (similar to something I suggested that a bunch of us had going on a Land Rover forum,) if a couple of guys (let's say Mobrac or Le Thaird) organised a database (or a list) of who is offering help, in which location and contact details of the offeree, then in an emergency Zesting Nombie could contact Mobrac or Le Thaird to get my contact details then, when he contacted me directly, I could give him the co-ordinates and instructions on where to find the key safe etc.

The only problem is, there could be a great many pitfalls if you throw your home open to a complete and total stranger, you could come home to find your home has been raided because of dodgy internet usage, or worse, you come home to find you don't have one anymore because everything has disappeared.  Highly unlikely that anything like that would happen, but it would have to be thought through.

In my particular case, it's unlikely that I'd come home to an empty flat, because I'm in the penthouse and a member of my family lives two floors below me.  Besides, it would take an energetic person to empty my flat, there's no lift!

A special section in the forum wouldn't be needed, as it could all be organised in one (preferably sticky) thread, but in the members only section of course.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey Guy's,
A Cpl of really GREAT ideas,,Brilliant infact. But I think some SERIOUS thought would have to go into the set up & Management of such an idea, To Both Protect Yourself, Property & Generosity, & Stop people taking the pxss !.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 14, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Guy's,
> A Cpl of really GREAT ideas,,Brilliant infact. But I think some SERIOUS thought would have to go into the set up & Management of such an idea, To Both Protect Yourself, Property & Generosity, & Stop people taking the pxss !.



I couldn't agree more, fair enough if the homeowner is present, but as we are all basically nomads in the summer months it really would require a lot of trust. But the thought of someone stuck out there in a layby, struggling to get over an illness or injury and at the mercy of a Scottish winter at it's worst when I'm sitting at home less than a couple of miles away, well frankly, that thought horrifies me ...

Holy sh1t! It might even be me that's out there!


----------



## Asterix (Dec 14, 2016)

Stanski said:


> This thread has made good reading and provided an authentic insight into "Life on the Road".  The future for us is not "Fulltiming" but certainly 2 to 3 months travel at a time is what we have become familiar with.
> 
> What I _*Feel*_from reading some of these messages that a "Fulltimer" or "Long-term Traveller" at times need support, especially in the wetter and colder months, or when in difficulty with vehicle problems.  As we, and the MH, age this sort of need will be more sought I guess.
> 
> ...



Great idea but I really think it's mostly being fulfilled at the moment by this forum,sometimes with advice and sometimes with hands on help. I believe most people are willing to help someone in a difficult situation,as long as that person speaks up and asks for help in the first place....and that's probably quite difficult for most.


----------



## Steve000 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Very, very helpful thread.*

Can I just say how helpful and informative this thread is.
I am retired and possibly considering full timing. 

Having lived for a number of years in Spain, albeit bricks and mortar whilst just having a static caravan (no post permitted) in the UK, I am aware of some of the problems. Having a postal address for Doctors or Dentist on NHS in the UK being one.

I have only had a motorhome for a few months and gather a lot of help is available via these forums just for the asking.

Thanks again for all on this subject. I may or may not ever take up full timing but it sounds worth a try from what some of you are saying, if my situation changes and I need an escape!!


----------



## Stanski (Dec 14, 2016)

*SUPPORTERS of WCers - A new beginning?*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Guy's,
> A Cpl of really GREAT ideas,,Brilliant infact. But I think some SERIOUS thought would have to go into the set up & Management of such an idea, To Both Protect Yourself, Property & Generosity, & Stop people taking the pxss !.



Most people would shun away from this suggestion, but for me I believe in human nature and most would only take advantage of the support when in dire need, or wish to have a change of outlook.

Personally in my scenario I do have some protection in that I have a son at home to do some management.  I have an end of terrace that with good fortune has rear and front road parking allowing a motorhome to have access to it fairly comfortably.



Auld Pharrrt said:


> I couldn't agree more, fair enough if the homeowner is present, but as we are all basically nomads in the summer months it really would require a lot of trust. But the thought of someone stuck out there in a layby, struggling to get over an illness or injury and at the mercy of a Scottish winter at it's worst when I'm sitting at home less than a couple of miles away, well frankly, that thought horrifies me ...
> 
> Holy sh1t! It might even be me that's out there!



Exactly my thought - when an unexpected happening occurs then any support could make the difference.  Yes - trust is needed in some circumstances and it could be that a suitable strategy is adopted to manage it.
Perhaps some who offer the support only do it when at home, others may when relatives are available, or offer limited services whatever they maybe.




Asterix said:


> Great idea but I really think it's mostly being fulfilled at the moment by this forum,sometimes with advice and sometimes with hands on help. I believe most people are willing to help someone in a difficult situation,as long as that person speaks up and asks for help in the first place....and that's probably quite difficult for most.



I totally agree with the forum being a support.  It has been wonderful in giving advice and support with generosity often along with friendships and communication thorough the PM system.

My thought is for the few members who unexpectedly or on occassion need that extra bit of help, they could then be a little more comfortable with approaching the "Support Network" as they have confidence that the "Supporter" is there for that reason.

I have met some of our members both in UK and Overseas and would feel comfortable they would help as best they could should the need arise, but if I new of someone who had offered "Support" then it would ease my burden.



Auld Pharrrt said:


> They say that great minds think alike and fools seldom differ, I'm not too sure which of these categories I fall into, but when reading through this thread the other evening, I had almost exactly the same thoughts.  I even got to thinking about the easiest way to arrange something like this when I'm camped out for maybe a month or more during summer etc.
> 
> In the end I kind of decided that what I'd probably do would be to utilise another of my hobbies (geocaching) and, using one of those wee magnetic key safes I could leave a key hidden at some location before departure (probably some distance from my flat) and if, using the fictitional user Zesting Nombie (any similarity to any actual user is purely co-incidental) as an example.  If he found himself in need of a respite (mot, mechanical repair being undertaken etc.)
> 
> ...



Not certain if the Geoaching method would be easy to do for many - but I do like the thinking.


Of course their are many considerations on this subject but for me in future years the idea of having the chance to meet a "Supporter" for a genial cuppa, or to offer laundry services to likeminded WCers is something that may make a difference to someone in a positive way.  Possibly me!

In 10 years the increase in over 65's in UK will be increased by 25% so the statisticians suggest - how many will be buying MH's?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 14, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Most people would shun away from this suggestion, but for me I believe in human nature and most would only take advantage of the support when in dire need, or wish to have a change of outlook.
> 
> Personally in my scenario I do have some protection in that I have a son at home to do some management.  I have an end of terrace that with good fortune has rear and front road parking allowing a motorhome to have access to it fairly comfortably.
> 
> ...



The geocaching aspect was purely because it was what gave me the idea of using a key safe or a hidey hole. Obviously it could be any container hidden anywhere and directions to it could be texted for instance ...
Leave Blairgowrie on A93 heading toward Braemar.  1 mile past 30MPH limit stop in layby. The key is tied to a piece of string dangling inside the P sign. Lift plastic cap to get it out.

This is just a random example key could be anywhere.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve000 said:


> Can I just say how helpful and informative this thread is.
> I am retired and possibly considering full timing.
> 
> Having lived for a number of years in Spain, albeit bricks and mortar whilst just having a static caravan (no post permitted) in the UK, I am aware of some of the problems. Having a postal address for Doctors or Dentist on NHS in the UK being one.
> ...



I suppose I can say I'm one of the lucky ones with regard to any health issues, im CERTANLY NOT healthy, I'm Obese, Old, Have broken A Lot of bones over the years & Not Fit at all, but I don't suffer from any Ailments that need treatment. I Have NEVER seen a Civilian Doctor !, & the last Medical exam was back in 2001 I think. But MOST Big towns and Cities have got Walk in Centers that would deal with most things, & in an emergency Then its Find a Site, Farm, Marina, OR a phone call to the police to tell them where your parked so they are aware & strait Hospital !.


----------



## Grum (Dec 15, 2016)

Asterix said:


> For all the full timers out there,what do you think is the best and worst of our chosen lifestyle?
> For me the best is freedom....
> The worst is endless rainy days,and all the difficulties that raises,especially with a dog.



Shirley says that she will have the dog ☺


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 15, 2016)

yes, as far as Drying the washing goes for me, its easy I fill one of these with up to 9 - 10 hr burn Tea Lights.

Dropbox - IMAG1769.jpg

Then place it in front of my Washing machine in the Shower cubicle on the Metal floor.

Dropbox - IMAG1779.jpg


Pull down the Folding Clothes Dryer that is Fixed to the Side wall of the Shower Cubicle, & pop my clothes on it to dry, It EASILY dries them Taking the warmer Moist air out the ceiling vent. I HAVE left it to do its thing over night, But Prefer to Light the candles as soon as I park up then blow out when going to bed, Re Lighting in the Morning after turning the clothes if necessary to Finnish them off for a Cpl oh hrs while I Have Breakfast & Square away before moving off.

Dropbox - IMAG1805_1.jpg


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 15, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I suppose I can say I'm one of the lucky ones with regard to any health issues, im CERTANLY NOT healthy, I'm Obese, Old, Have broken A Lot of bones over the years & Not Fit at all, but I don't suffer from any Ailments that need treatment. I Have NEVER seen a Civilian Doctor !, & the last Medical exam was back in 2001 I think. But MOST Big towns and Cities have got Walk in Centers that would deal with most things, & in an emergency Then its Find a Site, Farm, Marina, OR a phone call to the police to tell them where your parked so they are aware & strait Hospital !.



How very dare you, we don't do old, it's MATURE.. I am Mature not old and you are a mere youngster.
:mad1::mad1: :cheers::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 15, 2016)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> How very dare you, we don't do old, it's MATURE.. I am Mature not old and you are a mere youngster.
> :mad1::mad1: :cheers::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:



I often wondered why People I meet often call me 'Stilton', I naturally thought it was because as a Decaying Zombie I Stink,, But its actually a complement because im 'Mature' !..


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 15, 2016)

WELL, what very interesting reading i must say.....always felt a tinge of envy of fulltimers.  No worries of house maintenance. etc.  can be in a different place every day, meeting new people, seeing new places, stop for as long or as little as you want.

However, i now realize the pitfalls of fulltiming as well as the joys and jubilations.  as i sit here cozy and warm. looking out of the window..at the HORRID GREY DAMP CHEERLESS DAY,   I think thats what i would find the worst, having to *sit it out* as someone said.

so to all you fulltimers, i admire your spirit and guts to stick it out over the winter......however, i think, takinf off for the whole of spring, summer and autumn would be wonderfull.

thanks for this thread, its brought me down to earth,  as my dad would say, i wear my rose coloured specs too much.

good luck to you all and to all who are thinking of fulltiming.    



y


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 15, 2016)

trixie88, I see no difference of looking out of a cosy lounge window on a grey wet miserable day, or sitting in a nice warm cosy van and looking out the window, except with the van, if you don't like the view you can just get up and move to a better view.. :camper:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 15, 2016)

I TRULY think Life is what you make of it Trixie88, People should actually try 
'Living Life for a Living'. But be warned,,, You might enjoy the Freedom.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 15, 2016)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> trixie88, I see no difference of looking out of a cosy lounge window on a grey wet miserable day, or sitting in a nice warm cosy van and looking out the window, except with the van, if you don't like the view you can just get up and move to a better view.. :camper:



ohh roadtrek boy   you are probably so right,   just when i thought i had obliterated that tinge of envy which i had, it is now rearing its head again.......and my rose coloured specs are back on now.    lol....   i mean, not all winter days are like today eh.     yesterday was beautiful......Hmmmm thank you


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I TRULY think Life is what you make of it Trixie88, People should actually try
> 'Living Life for a Living'. But be warned,,, You might enjoy the Freedom.



HAhah   no question of MIGHT zombie,   the word is WOULD........lol


----------



## Asterix (Dec 15, 2016)

Grum said:


> Shirley says that she will have the dog ☺




And she can have him!










On all the rainy days


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 15, 2016)

Jump in your Van, Meet up and spend a few weeks Actually Traveling around Following a Full time Livaboard, or Frequent experienced Motor homer in your vehicle Both in Winter then again in Summer. You will pick up LOADS of tips and see how everyday life is or can be, Both GOOD & the NOT so good. Kinda 'Try before you Buy' into the life sort of deal.
Don't get me wrong, Going to meets can be GREAT, But can be limited in showing what the real everyday lifestyle is like.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Jump in your Van, Meet up and spend a few weeks Actually Traveling around Following a Full time Livaboard, or Frequent experienced Motor homer in your vehicle Both in Winter then again in Summer. You will pick up LOADS of tips and see how everyday life is or can be, Both GOOD & the NOT so good. Kinda 'Try before you Buy' into the life sort of deal.
> Don't get me wrong, Going to meets can be GREAT, But can be limited in showing what the real everyday lifestyle is like.



Afraid its a bit too late in the day now,   missed the boat a good few years ago (so to speak)... i have to rely on my rose coloured specs now,,,,lol,      I do enjoy the meets tho....enjoy your great lifestyle


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 15, 2016)

trixie88, even on a day like today (overcast, grey and raining) the views can be stunning, as long as you're warm and cosy. I think it's only when your in an exposed position and blowing a force 9 gale it can take the gloss off. (but even a gale can be invigorating)  given the choice I know where I would rather be, and it's not bricks and mortar.. It depends a lot on your health of course.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 15, 2016)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> trixie88, even on a day like today (overcast, grey and raining) the views can be stunning, as long as you're warm and cosy. I think it's only when your in an exposed position and blowing a force 9 gale it can take the gloss off. (but even a gale can be invigorating)  given the choice I know where I would rather be, and it's not bricks and mortar.. It depends a lot on your health of course.



Thats one of the problems the big H ....///  agree with you regarding rain etc, can be very comforting when your tucked upsnug and warm hearing the rain on the van roof......  not a fan of the gale force winds tho,   seen that damage it can cause.....Once in a building when it ripped the roof back.   would have to find a safe haven....lets hope all you fulltimers dont encounter too many storms this winter.    enjoy your freedom and life style


----------



## runnach (Dec 15, 2016)

trixie88 said:


> Thats one of the problems the big H ....///  agree with you regarding rain etc, can be very comforting when your tucked upsnug and warm hearing the rain on the van roof......  not a fan of the gale force winds tho,   seen that damage it can cause.....Once in a building when it ripped the roof back.   would have to find a safe haven....lets hope all you fulltimers dont encounter too many storms this winter.    enjoy your freedom and life style




For me though I have stated the cons because part of the original question.

 The pros far outweigh the cons, You just need to be prepared, and you can be as snug as a bug in a rug.

Winter can still be fun, it is just a case of re adjusting the lifestyle a little bit. Decent sleeping bag, duvet goes a long way.

As for gales , Let me share a story and something quite personal. 

I was in Bouardeville on the Ile d' Oleron and spotted a little yacht for sale same value " ish "as the motorhome. I got it into my head how great would it be to sail back to Scarborough on that ? Of course I am totally oblivious to the fact I can't sail, I can navigate but that's about all.

Anyway it just sent my mind racing. In the van when I did get storms and I was rockin in the manger, I often imagined I was on that boat. No 75 ft waves crashing over the van ...so a bit of wind,

For me part of the lifestyle it allows you to go where you want in your head even when parked on the drive at home...It is therapeutic.

Would I full time again ? circumstances were right 100 percent absolutely 

Channa


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 15, 2016)

certainly know what you mean in your head you can go where you want, channa.    My imagination takes me to some fine places///lol....


----------



## eddyt (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve000 said:


> Can I just say how helpful and informative this thread is.
> I am retired and possibly considering full timing.
> 
> Having lived for a number of years in Spain, albeit bricks and mortar whilst just having a static caravan (no post permitted) in the UK, I am aware of some of the problems. Having a postal address for Doctors or Dentist on NHS in the UK being one.
> ...


hi
  a lot of static caravan sites which are non residentional now need proof of 
council tax adress to stay on site.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 15, 2016)

This is a really good thread. I'll add our current lifestyle and experiences too.

We've only had the motorhome for three and a half years or so. We bought it in the spring of 2013 and had a couple of run outs in the UK and then when I finished work on a Friday in October we were off through the Chunnel on the Monday. Down through France and Spain and then back home for Christmas. Back down to France for the New Year and across to Spain and then over to Morocco. Back home again and after a couple of months back down to Spain and then across to Greece overland. By then we really had the bug.

Then we settled into a pattern, home for summer then travelling slowly down to Spain for winter then across to Greece for spring and then back home again for summer. So we park up on one campsite in Spain for five months or so and then travel around using aires/stellplatz/sostas/wild camping. We find now that we are away in the van for at least ten months each year and we love it. We miss the kids and grandkids, probably more than they miss us, but we keep in touch through facetime/viber etc...

Initially we had family living in our house while we were away but that didn't work out too well so when we went home this year in the summer we cleared everything out, redecorated and put the property up to let through a letting agency. We've got tenants in and so far so good. We're lucky insofar as my sister-in-law who lives a mile or so from us has given us a bedroom and lounge in her house for when we are home. So we have a UK address for the bank/credit cards/doctors/dentists/govt agencies/van insurance etc...and a base back in West Yorkshire.

But the more we do this we find there are more and more places to see! We've been inspired by other folks blogs and stories and so after we've been home for a few weeks in May/June '17 and serviced and MOT'd the van our next trip is up to Scandinavia next summer and then a slow drift back down to Spain again for the winter.

We'd talked about this kind of lifestyle before we both finished work and it was a toss up between a motorhome and an extended grand tour of the far East and south east Asia. We decided we were too old for the backpacking lark and this is the best decision we ever made. We thought at first that we would make the odd trip in the van for a couple of months at a time but this lifestyle has sucked us in!

We're not wealthy by any means but we find we can fund this lifestyle through our pensions and have a better quality of life than we could back in England. Plus we get to meet so many interesting folk as we travel around,both motorhomers and locals, not to mention the privilege of visiting beautiful places. Its not for everyone I'm sure and personal finances dictate what you can and can't do and I appreciate that. But whilst we are still fit and healthy (fingers crossed eh?) it suits us and I'd recommend the lifestyle to anyone.

Pat


----------



## iampatman (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry, I should have mentioned one other very important thing that inspired us. This forum! I've had so much advice, help, assistance and inspiration from folk on here since I joined and without it I don't know if we would have half as much fun or even known what we were doing on occasions. 

I still consider myself a newbie but folk on here helped to give us the confidence to do what we are doing in so many ways. I'm not going to mention folk by name but you know who you are and I can't thank you enough. At the same time I'll take this opportunity to apologise to the folk I've been a bit rude to over the last couple of years. My New Years resolution is not to post when I've had a drink!

Pat


----------



## Steve000 (Dec 15, 2016)

Your article Pat is certainly inspiring another generation, me included. You certainly got around, drifting from Spain to Greece and then back to the UK.
Food for thought!!


----------



## runnach (Dec 15, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned one other very important thing that inspired us. This forum! I've had so much advice, help, assistance and inspiration from folk on here since I joined and without it I don't know if we would have half as much fun or even known what we were doing on occasions.
> 
> I still consider myself a newbie but folk on here helped to give us the confidence to do what we are doing in so many ways. I'm not going to mention folk by name but you know who you are and I can't thank you enough. At the same time I'll take this opportunity to apologise to the folk I've been a bit rude to over the last couple of years. My New Years resolution is not to post when I've had a drink!
> 
> Pat




Good for you, that you  are enjoying your new found life .

I personally think you discover part of yourself too. The experience I found very profound on re shaping some of my thoughts. There are the occasional cons but you still grow as a person, Meeting new folk the occasional adverse situation keeps us on our toes and exposes us to others lifes we wouldn't otherwise see and I think that is a priviledge

Our Roman ancestors were spot on other than undefloor heating...Carpe Diem ...seize the moment.

I look at my Gran for example she died 1977 .She never had the opportunity to do the things I have managed so far. So sad she could never make the journey. So a famous sports company tell us ....Nike .just do it 

Channa


----------



## Stanski (Dec 16, 2016)

iampatman said:


> This is a really good thread. I'll add our current lifestyle and experiences too......
> .....
> Its not for everyone I'm sure and personal finances dictate what you can and can't do and I appreciate that. But whilst we are still fit and healthy (fingers crossed eh?) it suits us and I'd recommend the lifestyle to anyone.
> ....
> ...



Not certain if trying to reduce the text you wrote Pat works but on reading what you had written it resonated with me, as does Nesting Zombies' comments earlier for different reasons.

Pat:- Your annual method of travelling I sense is like a few others and near to what I (we) would like to achieve.  I also feel your just ahead of us on the "retirement timeline" with us seeking earlier retirement than the norm and have been semi-practising it and enjoyed similar excursions to those you have mentioned.

Nesting Zombie:- You've portrayed to me a picture of a person who has possibly had experiences serving for our country in some form, having the bravado to continue seeking challenges, with confidence in overcoming most that you meet.

*Future Challenges*
As I am nearing the big challenge of actually retiring (subject to possible short-term contracts - ho ho) here are the pertinent challenges I feel the need to overcome:
 - small task of maintaining strong mental composure to do it, (after 40+ yrs earning to not do it is uncomfortable)
 - the mental frailty of how to manage our health (not at all bad but requires tlc),
 - constant massaging, with refining our choices, on a daily basis to balance the budget (not easy and yet to achieve a status quo yet)
 - deciding how to persue and expand our enjoyment of travel beyond Europe. (while we are still physically mobile the bucket list is growing)

The decision to end full-time employment to try to enjoy life a different way was taken five years ago with a target of 8 years to achieve full unemployment/retirement.

What I have become more aware of is that confidence is a huge element to this, and it is this that seeks to distort my mental mindset.  So this leads me to the next part of this thought (thread).

*Historic and Future Explorers*
The intrepid historic explorers of the WC community who started adventures in the 80's, possibly earlier, have certainly offered much inspiration for me to also convince/persuade SWMBO to consider an alternative life adventure.

These historic members are those who deserve a well deserved shout out of: "THANK YOU from STANSKI".

There are recent members also who I have taken information from and have also sought advice and again a deserved shout out to you.

*Conclusion*
I am beginning to feel vulnerable for more than one reason.

On "fulltiming" we have realised that it is unlikely to be us as we need the security of a base, also 3 months away is currently our limit.

On "old age" the worry of being able to cope with situations is possibly why I champion the "Support Network" idea as I become more concerned about my ability to solve or remedy the problem when away from home.

On "health" the ability to manage it correctly.

On "budget", have we started too early in life to constrain ourselves so causing heartache in the future.

Normally I dont do kinesthetic (touchy - feely) but on reading some of the messages above the feeling of "Adventure and Exploration" is why I chose to buy a motorhome 4 yrs 9months ago.

*Summary*
I have no doubt that others will have considered and experienced all of the above topics and more - so it is to those who have gone through the various experiences outlined:

What would you have done differently?

What do you worry about now about your future?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi ya Stanski,
What a Lovely & Honest Post.
I would say That although OBVIOUSLY its sensible that we all have to Prepare as we can for things, Don't 'OVER THINK' the 'WHAT IF' scenario's. If I did that I'm sure that I could have come up with dozens of reasons why NOT to try something. & The chances are I would now be in a room somewhere in a high winged chair with a blanket over my knees Dribbling into my bowl of Prunes while playing Bingo. I TOTALLY get the work thing though, My working life started at 16 (Yep your correct) & then went on in several guise's until 2002 when I gave up Mainstream Fulltime work, Met my (Then) Partner who was Disabled from a young age Moved her on to My Boat & soon after went on a Life Break for 9 years Cruising the Coasts & Inland Waterways of The UK, France, Spain, Portugal, Norway & the Med as Full Time Livaboards !. Only Stopping some 3ish years ago when The relationship ended (I FXXXING HATE FACEBOOK !) Over the next year I Then had to sell my boat, My Beloved Black Labrador Died just before Fathers day at the age of 14, No Job, No Money, No Home, No Future, No Wife & No Soul Mate & Confidant in my Faithfull Charlie, Bold, Obese & in my 50s feeling 70s, The whole thing now leaving me with a SEVEAR case of Psoriasis & A Donut Fetish !. Enter The Nest & The remnants of a forgotten Smile.
Life has a way of just Happening, SO Just Live it. There is Plenty of time for Prunes & Bingo, But Have the Life memories to go with them. The weather worn Line creased Smiling faces of the Old are often Retired People that have 'LIVED'

To answer your questions
What would I have done differently ?.
I Should have stayed in my first Job,,,,I Truly loved it, & apparently I was quite good at it. But would probably be Dead Now.

What do I worry about in my future ?
Very little in fact, I will just deal with it as my future happens, I am CERTANLY NOT going to spend my Present worrying about my Future. 

I wish you all the VERY best of luck in you achieving your lifestyle choices.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 16, 2016)

I think this is a question that most motorhome owners ask themselves at some point when they have the vehicle to be able to do it-could I/we full time?I certainly have and what an excellent thread this has been for anyone considering living in their vehicle.It's been interesting hearing the stories and information from full timers who are actually doing it.I'm firmly in the ''long termers''camp as are quite a few others.I need to have a home in the UK as a bolt hole in case of any problems.

I understand that some full timers haven't had much choice because of varying reasons-divorce,financial etc....,most of them seem to be managing fine.I also realise that it is a chosen lifestyle by some that are living the dream and enjoying the freedom.I personally know of 2 former full timers that are now in bricks and mortar for various reasons.To redress the balance of this thread it would be useful if any ex full timers would comment as well.


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 16, 2016)

*couldn't say it better myself*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> Well, I think there seems to be differing views on what 'Full Timing' actually is, & of course all of them could be right !.
> I have 'The Nest' this is my ONLY Home & Transport. I DONT have alternative Vehicles, House or Accommodations. I move to a different location or Park up on average every other day, sometimes its only say a kilometre or so, Sometimes its a few miles, On occasions Much more it really does depend on the Geographical area that I find myself exploring at the time, & the Park ups that are available to me.
> I am not going to even think about listing the Pro s, as I could HONESTLY fill pages, Most days bring  brings new Knowledge,  People, Places & Life experience's that I simply wouldn't of had if it wasn't for my lifestyle choice. So the PROs almost have expediential Growth, Incomparable in my limited experience to a few 'Important Priority's & General Inconvenience's' rather than Con s so will outline a few I have come across.
> ...


 spot on its not about moving  all over the place in a mad rush it's having the freedom to choose when and where you move, Problems only occur because your not prepared  for them i don't use a solar panel not found the need yet it use candle light most of the time I limit  the use of the TV now I have one at this moment  i live within a 25 radius of  Bude  this cuts your fuel costs down greatly mine has gone from £350 to £30 a month. To quote  from the above ((Awareness, Routine & Discipline.)) This is spot on Ps love to answer this in more detail but on my sixth pint of Doom Bar and my English isn't very good anyway.


----------



## Deadsfo (Dec 16, 2016)

*love this forum*

just read every post really enjoyed it ,cant see myself full timing for various reasons but can still read the posts and dream


----------



## n brown (Dec 16, 2016)

let's talk about houses,and the hold they have on people. you're expected to go into debt for most of your life to get one. as soon as you get one you take on the massive responsibility of keeping it in good nick,constantly maintaining,repairing and worrying about it. 

living in a van, your overheads are massively reduced, cleaning,maintaining and generally looking after your tin home takes a fraction of the time, and if the worst comes to the worst, replacing it is comparatively affordable


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 16, 2016)

n brown said:


> let's talk about houses,and the hold they have on people. you're expected to go into debt for most of your life to get one. as soon as you get one you take on the massive responsibility of keeping it in good nick,constantly maintaining,repairing and worrying about it.
> 
> living in a van, your overheads are massively reduced, cleaning,maintaining and generally looking after your tin home takes a fraction of the time, and if the worst comes to the worst, replacing it is comparatively affordable



Very true,it's much cheaper to maintain a motorhome than a house,I don't constantly worry about it though.
Another viewpoint is that some of us may want to leave property to our children.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 16, 2016)

n brown said:


> let's talk about houses,and the hold they have on people. you're expected to go into debt for most of your life to get one. as soon as you get one you take on the massive responsibility of keeping it in good nick,constantly maintaining,repairing and worrying about it.  ...



I do enjoy your comments and your probably right for 98.9% of home owners - but for me a significant portion of time is encouraging SWMBO that the refurbishment or repair that she would like happen would reduce our chance to travel as finances are limited.

25 yrs ago I started an extension (1992) because I wanted the experience - still havent got all the third fix sorted, and have many friends who enjoy reminding me of my slow progress over a pint.

House Maintenance is a necessary evil as you imply and for me the torment is often at the most inconvenient time - a recent example has been this month: To find the cause for a leaking shower/bath.  Initial sensible (so I thought) solution was to use bath sealant which reduced the flow, but not all, so now a bit of duct tape and bubble wrap keeps the water off the offending area until another day when I can work out the irritating cause and identify a better solution.  For me vehicle maintenance always has higher priority and so the house is lacking attention a tad.


----------



## n brown (Dec 16, 2016)

oh i'm with you all on the houses thing,and this was my life- working on other people's. but without the desire to ever own one. i've lived in them of course,had crap neighbours,disputes over parking and apple trees - and then moved on. but fair play to those willing to do it,a very British thing,not quite embraced by most europeans


----------



## runnach (Dec 17, 2016)

*Maslow's theory at work ??*

Last few pages, I find interesting, reasons for not going Full Time and one or two reasons for doing so. The concerns etc.

I think we are psychologically conditioned from a young age, even to it is the expectations of gender. We also become socially conditioned. Expectations to get a good job etc buy a house.

So using Maslow's model, as we reach the top of his triangle, to uproots and full time we perceive as dropping down a couple of rungs, with worry we could be at the bottom again.

Perhaps it explains why people like myself and NZ found it easier because circumstances of a divorce separation etc slip us down the pyramid. 

Of course it is a shifting sand.

Worthy of a think over a coffee




Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 17, 2016)

Goodmorning Gang.
I was thinking last night if there was a Competent Author, who could Compile, Edit & Tidy up this Thread & add in a Cpl of other comments from other boards in to what could then be a BRILLIANT
' INTRODUCTION TO THE PROs & CONs OF VEHICLE LIFE' Guide or Book for someone contemplating This Lifestyle !. It's something I would Buy as an 'E Book',,,,Maybe Admin could Take the Royaltys to help with the site !.
Well done People, Keep it up.

As suggested earlier, Anyone got some Negative Truths of the lifestyle & From Vehicle back to Bricks comparisons !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 17, 2016)

HOUSES,
Well, By now I think that Most can tell, I'm NOT a fan of Houses & have my own reasons for my Lifestyle choice, But that aside I just couldn't afford a House ! My reasoning is this. 
AND PLEASE NOTE IM GUESSING AS IF DOING IT NOW, NOT 10 years or so ago !
When Buying You need Say £15,000 to cover initial Purchase & Legal fees etc.
Then Moving in & immediate Essential must have item Costs Say £1,500.
Then The sensible course would be to have at least a Cpl of month's Emergency money put aside Say £3,000.
Right YOURE IN for around the £20,000 mark !                                                                                      
In order to earn this money You have to Buy a Vehicle Say £3,000 for a decent ish reliable Vehicle.
SO THATS A LUMP SUM OF SAY £23,000 GONE,
& NOW THE EVER CONSTANT MONTHLY WORRY OF EARNING ENOUGH TO KEEP IT CAN START FOR THE NEXT 25 YEARS.

Then the Monthly Stuff like
Vehicle Tax, Ins, MOT, Ware, Tare N Servicing, Occasional new Tyre etc at say £100 a Month.
Fuel for the vehicle To get to and from Work at say £50 a month. 
The Mortgage lets just say £800 a month as a figure
Gas, Electric, Council Tax, Water/Sewage Monthly Bills of say £300.
Then the Maintenance, Replacement & Rainy Day Fund at say £150 a month.
Then the House Improvement for Decorating, Porch, Conservatory, New flooring, New TV treat, Shed for the Garden or what have you of Say £100 a month.
Then Because you Work Hard You Deserve a Holiday Or a cple of Breaks a year SO lets say £150 a month.
I think ime up to around the £1,700 ish mark so far of OUT GOINGS a month  to be taken from any TAKE HOME PAY & I haven't Eaten OR had a Drink !.

Then of course Depending on the type of Job you might have to Buy Certain Suits, Vehicle Parking Permits, Dresses, The Latest or better Phone, Laptop or Tablet or bits for appearance or efficiency sake or just have stuff like Favoured working clothes Boots Or items that you wouldn't otherwise need to purchase if not in that environment so a consideration should be made for this.

If you are Lucky enough to Have a Partner Then they might decide to Work to Help out with the costs, at the detriment of The quality of your Home time together, BUT again depending on the job This 'MIGHT' also have costs ADDED to the above Monthly Outgoings, Such as an additional Vehicle & the associated costs. Possible Work Appearance & Efficiency costs like Phones etc. Extra Holiday Costs and so on. But that aside, At least you will be able to EAT & have a Bottle of wine occasionally. Some might think its all worth it for the 2 or so hrs of Quality time that would then spend together in the evenings Before  they then go to bed Knackered and not really done anything with there day other than work, it then gives time for them to have a sleepless night Worrying where the money will come from to pay the bills if one of them Broke a Leg or The Car Blew up. Or Wonder just WHO actually lives next door or Opposite !. Hope they don't Block My Drive way in the Morning, WHO is making that BLXXDY racket ?, OH NO,,,Is that Drugs I can smell !.

My figures May be way out, But its a start for Debate Purposes


----------



## Asterix (Dec 17, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> HOUSES,
> Well, By now I think that Most can tell, I'm NOT a fan of Houses & have my own reasons for my Lifestyle choice, But that aside I just couldn't afford a House ! My reasoning is this.
> AND PLEASE NOTE IM GUESSING AS IF DOING IT NOW, NOT 10 years or so ago !
> When Buying You need Say £15,000 to cover initial Purchase & Legal fees etc.
> ...



I've never owned or wanted to own a house (or anchor as I refer to them) for most of the reasons you've stated. A few years ago a read a study that some financial guru had written that pretty much confirmed what I'd always suspected....It makes no financial sense,you lose your independence and you're forever beholden to a bank.
I often hear he reason put forth that "we'd like to leave something for our children" ,that being the case you're far better off renting and putting a little aside each month into a trust. I'd like to think most people would get to a ripe old age,in which case the "children" are probably in their fifties and already own a house and are financially independent 
It's drummed into us from birth that we must have a house,nice car and 2.4 children as a measure of success,the only people that succeed from this are the ones at the top of the capitalist financial heap.


----------



## runnach (Dec 17, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> HOUSES,
> Well, By now I think that Most can tell, I'm NOT a fan of Houses & have my own reasons for my Lifestyle choice, But that aside I just couldn't afford a House ! My reasoning is this.
> AND PLEASE NOTE IM GUESSING AS IF DOING IT NOW, NOT 10 years or so ago !
> When Buying You need Say £15,000 to cover initial Purchase & Legal fees etc.
> ...



I can only speak from personal experience but there are obstacles to overcome before you get that far, dependent on what you have been doing.

Firstly getting back on the property ladder and certainly in an area and to the same standard before FT is very difficult , so you look at rented accommodation.

Even that is difficult they want a credit check, you are not showing on the electoral register, no payment profiles other than perhaps a mobile ..FAIL

Added to which unemployed. Social housing waiting months.

On the employment I had to do a residency test, Passports etc. Why have you chosen Doncaster ? that bit is straightforward. But you have no address, So to claim JSA you need to sign on every day ! I kid not. 

So lets stop in the van, Already you are officially in the DWP's eyes a Gypsy/Traveller with not the same rights as you are not part normally of one of the recognised ethnic groups. New Age travellers had this problem until the law was changed.

So send a cv to a company with no address !! you can imagine. Also if you do specialised work there is a strong school of thought lets call it a career break, you are no longer up to speed.

Just a few of the things that won't apply to everyone but worthy of consideration.

I think it would be a fair statement that if you choose to go back Bricks, an Ex fulltimer does not fit the typical profile of the masses, More so if you made a clean break of it when you set off and travelled abroad. So can be quite challenging getting back in the system before you consider the things highlighted in your post.

BUT I would still do It all again 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes,,I think that without a doubt there exists a 'Them & Us' view, I can imagine that we are often looked upon as a 'Unclean Social Problem',, Its really weird isn't it !.
Speaking for myself, I Don't (or have never) Claimed monetary Government Support of any kind. But Paid in continuously for 20 odd years From 81 to 02, & on LOTS occasion since being Self employed. I care for & Sustain Myself. Wanting little, & happy to Pay for what I Need or use. Trying my best to stay within the Laws & always Conscious of My Presence & Impact.
But all the while Frowned upon buy the Mainstream of society !. They should be THANKING people like us who live our kind of Lifestyle for Decades on end when we have Paid in, But costing them Little or NOTHING during this time. LOL LOL Yeah as if that is going to happen LOL LOL.


----------



## runnach (Dec 17, 2016)

To be honest NZ a lot of faffing about for £70 that wasn't really the reason, more to keep my stamp paid as private pension went belly up. 

We all have different circumstances.

This was an interesting one DWP you are basically a traveller, and classed as homeless. Ok so you speak to the council and tell them you have a van, if you stop on a site can you can claim Housing Allowance as you need a base and now have an address. The answer is NO....SO they will pay £350 every 4 weeks for a one bed flat and give relief on council tax. water is the one that stings you. Yet you can free up accommodation for someone else to benefit and cost them less by stopping on a site for £10 a night. It doesn't make sense with the numbers.


Some people reading this might think yes but you made your opportunity abroad, came back to the UK tail between your legs and expecting the UK to help out.

Well let me make something transparently clear on that point. I worked abroad on "assignment" For a UK company paying UK taxes and National Insurance. The location has no relevance part of the EU, Freedom to work a single market and all the rest of it..But they do get excited when the location is not UK soil event though you are paying the UK stoppages. You couldn't make it up.

As regards settling again, you lose the freedom, You cant dictate the neighbours you have as already mentioned.

What I have not done is shared the solutions, I shall save that for later

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 17, 2016)

Absolutely Ridiculous, I suppose this would encourage people to Make Claimes, Get a Flat, Take whatever hand outs you are quite rightly entitled too, and then you could always just Live in the Moterhome !.

& your right, its little to do with anyone where & How you earned your money overseas or not, Fair play to you. I still got Paid & had the necessary deductions made when I was overseas working for the Country !, There's little difference !.


----------



## Asterix (Dec 17, 2016)

Was just listening to this and thought it was appropriate to this thread....

malvina reynolds - little boxes - YouTube


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 17, 2016)

LOL LOL YEAH, I remember that song LOL.

Ironically She was SO SO well educated, With all sorts of Qualifications n Letters after her name that she was able to gain from being in 'Little Boxes' & She turned out 'All the Same' lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 17, 2016)

SO, IF no Government Financial help is available for you if you 'LIVE' in a vehicle,,,Why Not ?,,,OR is there ?,,,


----------



## Stanski (Dec 18, 2016)

*BRICKS v WHEELS debate*

There is a lot to absorb in this discussion and I do have some contribution (as always I hear you all shout - ha ha), but to do that will be another day, tomorrow possibly.

The ebook idea could be a worthy development and an interesting project so the next item could be chapters within it.

On reflection I feel this thread has now blossomed into 4 discussion topics which are:
1. - Fulltiming - Pros & Cons
2. - Bricks v Wheels - Adv & Disadv
3. - UK Legislation
4. - Support - Health & Technical
5. - ???

What would you add for additional Chapters?
- Vehicle Types
- Equipment for easy living
- Working on the Road
- Fulltimers Experiences
- The 80 and 90's
- The 21st Century


----------



## jeanette (Dec 18, 2016)

Stanski said:


> There is a lot to absorb in this discussion and I do have some contribution (as always I hear you all shout - ha ha), but to do that will be another day, tomorrow possibly.
> 
> The ebook idea could be a worthy development and an interesting project so the next item could be chapters within it.
> 
> ...



What equipment for easy living would you take then?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 18, 2016)

I'd be more inclined toward essential/practical equipment rather than easy living first, maybe ease of living equipment as a sub chapter.


----------



## runnach (Dec 18, 2016)

Some good ideas, Heres one of my own never seen mentioned here before, and could  benefit full members.??

Self Service garages, in other words we rent by the hour ramps and or workshop space.

There is a wealth of experience in this community, mechanics electricians gas people air con, etc most of whom prepared to give their time,

I know there has been "fix it " meets but takes the concept a little further.

More and more of these facilities seem to be popping up here is one in London and it equates £80 per day ....put that in context that is half an hour labour in a main dealer !

How many vehicles could we service / repair and fettle given 8 hours ? using the pool of expertise we have got ? 

If you re- charged at £15 per hour to cover down time (which you get) what is left over but could be put back into the site. Even cover volunteers site fees ( I know I mentioned a site at say Abbey Wood)

Like any idea it would need a bit of thought .

Channa

Pit Start - Self Service


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 18, 2016)

Stanski said:


> There is a lot to absorb in this discussion and I do have some contribution (as always I hear you all shout - ha ha), but to do that will be another day, tomorrow possibly.
> 
> The ebook idea could be a worthy development and an interesting project so the next item could be chapters within it.
> 
> ...



I think the e-book Chapters could take you through the WHOLE process -

Mental Preparation & Research. (explore where you are in your life & ALL the options available to you)
De Clutter your Life.
Communications for Family, Friends, Mates, Contacts Networking / Forums.
Finance Management & Clearing ALL Debt. (Before you go).
Health Management. (Any Medical concerns)
Mail & Accounts Management. (Post & Bank accounts)
Sustaining your Lifestyle. Savings, Budgeting, & Possible Earnings)
Safty (Both Personal & Vehicle)
Spare time Hobbies & Interests. (Dark Long Evenings)
Changing your Body Clock to suit. (Just because its Dark, Doesn't mean you have to sleep, Eat n Drink when your Hungry)
Vehicle Choices.
Vehicle Health & Management.
Must Haves.
Loose route Plans & Research.
Pet Considerations.
Cooking/Heating (Facility's n Fuel)
Food & Stores. (What's Practical to store, Carry n Cook)
The Should I Go moment !..(last Chance to change your mind)

You see ALL that & we haven't even turned the key & Driven any where yet LOL LOL LOL.

Offering advise BUT WITHOUT getting bogged down with ANY Particular Make n Model of Item or Product (Battery Charger, Inverter, Fire, etc ) Just give Outlines of usage in order to make the reader at least think about HOW they might work.


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 18, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> SO, IF no Government Financial help is available for you if you 'LIVE' in a vehicle,,,Why Not ?,,,OR is there ?,,,


I know a few in camper vans on the seafront here who pay there parking fees and can claim it back on housing benefit 
But they have to pay first and submit the tickets.
They are Fulltimers


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 18, 2016)

chrismilo said:


> I know a few in camper vans on the seafront here who pay there parking fees and can claim it back on housing benefit
> But they have to pay first and submit the tickets.
> They are Fulltimers



Hey Thanks for that,, That's actually Quite good isn't it !.

I will start saving my Car Park Tickets !.
It would be great if they joined in with there experiences on full timing !,,, Maybe you could Spread The Word Chris !.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 18, 2016)

*A Flash of Inspiration*



Nesting Zombie said:


> HOUSES,
> Well, By now I think that Most can tell, I'm NOT a fan of Houses & have my own reasons for my Lifestyle choice, But that aside I just couldn't afford a House ! My reasoning is this.
> AND PLEASE NOTE IM GUESSING AS IF DOING IT NOW, NOT 10 years or so ago !
> When Buying You need Say £15,000 to cover initial Purchase & Legal fees etc.
> ...



I just had a thought.  How about, instead of one person compiling all the data, thoughts and info etc. and publishing a book why not try to extend Nesting Zombie's idea and let Admin (or someone) gather all the info and make an e-book which is available through WC.com book.

We mostly all agree that there is a wealth of information stored in our fellow members heads with regard to full-timing, self-conversions, electrics, mechanical repairs, navigation, locations, routes and good practices as well as things to avoid.  If Admin can find someone to compile all the really useful stuff it could be sold for a small token payment and the proceeds either go to charity, towards running the site, prize draws or even a sympathetic gesture to the family of members who are no longer with us and have left us to full-time at that Big POI in the Sky.  Basically, whatever Admin see fit to invest it in.

Regular updates as time change would probably be easy to arrange.  Even if, instead of one huge tome on the whole WC subject, smaller volumes covering different sections ... FT'ing, Electrics, Mechanics, Do's and Don't's etc.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 18, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Goodmorning Gang.
> I was thinking last night if there was a Competent Author, who could Compile, Edit & Tidy up this Thread & add in a Cpl of other comments from other boards in to what could then be a BRILLIANT
> ' INTRODUCTION TO THE PROs & CONs OF VEHICLE LIFE' Guide or Book for someone contemplating This Lifestyle !. It's something I would Buy as an 'E Book',,,,Maybe Admin could Take the Royaltys to help with the site !.
> Well done People, Keep it up.
> ...



That's along the lines I suggest a bit back matey, Sounds good to me.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 18, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> That's along the lines I suggest a bit back matey, Sounds good to me.



Oops (sheepish grin) I thought it was Stanski that brought it up.


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2016)

i wouldn't fancy full timing in uk without a parkup where i could at least have an awning up. it's the weather that tests your resolve, and of course that can happen anywhere, but at least in southern europe there's a chance the sun will appear. our first trip to Portugal, we pulled onto the car park at Castello beach and just as the 3 kids and we were saying what a great spot, the rain started, and continued, coming horizontally off the sea,almost non-stop for 6 weeks. hard to keep the kids occupied in an ever smaller tin box !


----------



## iampatman (Dec 18, 2016)

I might be wrong and Admin will correct me if I am but I suspect he has plenty to do running the site without taking on the burden of compiling a book. 

All the info on this thread is here for any member to access in the same way the "guide to wildcamping" is accessible and all the other advice, help and suggestions folk have posted. 

Would the pro's and con's of fulltiming in a motorhome be of interest to a wider audience? If folk want to experience or understand the motivations of folk who actually do full time in their vans there are plenty of blogs out there and they're not hard to find. Some have even been turned into books. This is a good resource for anyone thinking of fulltiming OurTour Motorhoming Guides - Our Tour

Having said that if anyone does want to turn this thread into a book they can use my earlier comments, just keep my name and adddress out of it 

Pat


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 18, 2016)

iampatman said:


> I might be wrong and Admin will correct me if I am but I suspect he has plenty to do running the site without taking on the burden of compiling a book.
> 
> All the info on this thread is here for any member to access in the same way the "guide to wildcamping" is accessible and all the other advice, help and suggestions folk have posted.
> 
> ...



Very true it's all here and if someone wants the information they can find it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 18, 2016)

iampatman said:


> I might be wrong and Admin will correct me if I am but I suspect he has plenty to do running the site without taking on the burden of compiling a book.
> 
> All the info on this thread is here for any member to access in the same way the "guide to wildcamping" is accessible and all the other advice, help and suggestions folk have posted.
> 
> ...



Hi Ya.
Yes I've followed & read a lot of there Posts, Adventures & Blogs over the months, it's REALLY good & informative isn't it.. Brilliant.

I'm surprised you read it or recommend it though,,,!.
As Taking what you say above fully on board
You could say that Most of what they include in their Blogs (much The same with This or any other forum) is in fact available for all to see & Research elsewhere on the web at any time, if the reader wanted to look !.

I just thought it would be a good idea to have Useful & Helpful information all in one place & easily referenced. Because as with information posted on Forums, it gets buried 300 treads 30 pages deep very quickly. & if doing something like this could bring additional funding into the forum as a result, then it's a Win Win situation I would have thought.

(Edited to hopefully make clearer,,Kinda !,,ish)


----------



## iampatman (Dec 18, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Ya.
> Yes I've followed & read a lot of there Posts, Adventures & Blogs over the months, it's REALLY goodx & informative isn't it.. Brilliant.
> 
> I'm surprised you read it or recommend it though,,,!.
> ...



Why are you surprised i read it?

Pat


----------



## Driverdave (Dec 27, 2016)

*Full timing*

This is what we're going for permanent van living,we've bought what we hope will be big enough,selling the house and long term touring with trips to Europe as well as all the places in the Uk that we've always wanted to see but never could make time for.
We've been short term motorhomers for 30+years so hopefully everything will be as smooth as possible but you always have a hiccup or 2 along the way,it's good to hear that people who have taken the plunge love it as much as we hope to the wife is still a little apprehensive about it and I understand that not having a permanent base is odd to some people but I can't see why as the cost of keeping one far outweighs the benefits to me we will still have a postal address and still be registered with health care anything we haven't covered will become apparent in time and can be dealt with if you can think of anything that we might need to know please let us know thanks in advance


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi ya,
With a Sizable Heavier vehicle in the UK it may mean that some of the more wild n secluded places may be a challenge for you to fully enjoy, But with a bit of Planning & pulling on your experience gained over the years I'm sure you will be fine, I will certainly look out for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 8, 2017)

Asterix said:


> For all the full timers out there,what do you think is the best and worst of our chosen lifestyle?
> For me the best is freedom....
> The worst is endless rainy days,and all the difficulties that raises,especially with a dog.



This is a very interesting Thread. Call me nosey but I'd really like to know the size of the vehicles full timers are using and perhaps what facilities they have on board, if any solar power and how well it performs in the winter etc etc. Also if they're on their own or with a partner. For me although it's nice to have company after a few weeks I'd settle for a dog to chat to....


----------



## Asterix (Jan 8, 2017)

bedonwheels said:


> This is a very interesting Thread. Call me nosey but I'd really like to know the size of the vehicles full timers are using and perhaps what facilities they have on board, if any solar power and how well it performs in the winter etc etc. Also if they're on their own or with a partner. For me although it's nice to have company after a few weeks I'd settle for a dog to chat to....



I think you'll find people fulltiming in all sizes of wagons,I've met some in barely converted vans right thru to full size coach conversions. Mine is about six metres with all the basics,oven,grill,toilet,shower and 140 watt solar but I am hoping to upsize this year mainly to get the benefit of a fixed double bed. My solar won't cover my needs in winter so I follow the sun,its just me and the dog so there's always someone to talk to...Mind you I'll probably give it all up and book into a psych ward if he starts talking back.


----------



## John H (Jan 8, 2017)

bedonwheels said:


> This is a very interesting Thread. Call me nosey but I'd really like to know the size of the vehicles full timers are using and perhaps what facilities they have on board, if any solar power and how well it performs in the winter etc etc. Also if they're on their own or with a partner. For me although it's nice to have company after a few weeks I'd settle for a dog to chat to....



Ours is a Hymer B698 - 7.5 metres long with a fixed island bed at the rear, a decent kitchen surface with three gas burners, a small gas oven (which is virtually useless) and a fridge/freezer, so we can cook anything that you can at home. In addition, we have a gas barbecue point outside the van and carry a Cadac gas bbq. The shower and toilet are separate cubicles and the shower is pretty good. Power is from two Gaslow cylinders, a 100w solar panel on the roof and mains hook-up when we are on site. Most winters we are in the Mediterranean (yesterday, the daytime temperature got up to 20C) so weather is not a major problem (although the recent floods were interesting!). We don't have any pets, so are free to go wherever we want. After nearly 15 years, we are still enjoying it (on the third motorhome now!). Company is not a problem - we tend to use the same campsite in Spain in winter and a very friendly community has built up here. On the road, there are always other like-minded people to mix with. On the other hand, if you want solitude for a while, that is easy too.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

bedonwheels said:


> This is a very interesting Thread. Call me nosey but I'd really like to know the size of the vehicles full timers are using and perhaps what facilities they have on board, if any solar power and how well it performs in the winter etc etc. Also if they're on their own or with a partner. For me although it's nice to have company after a few weeks I'd settle for a dog to chat to....



Hi ya,
I TRULY think its not so much The size of the vehicle, its HOW you use it !

Ok, as I get older I DO like maybe more of the creature comforts aboard than I could have quite happily of done without a decade or so ago, But its about the Lifestyle as a Whole, NOT just the size, Shape of Vehicle & what you have on Board. In fact I would say that From Easter to Guyfalks I spend as much time OFF of The Nest as I do ON board. Exploring wherever I have left the wheels & the surroundings, Public Buildings, Cafes Meeting people etc etc. Then From Guyfalks to Easter Probably only a third of my time is spent ON board, as I enjoy the often deserted Beaches, & more Out the way nuggets in the way of Park ups.
BTW
Lengh 9.5mt
Weight 4500 KG
NO Solar (Genny run approx 90 mins every other week).
My door always open for a chat, & Often do.
I Live well, & Want for Little.
By myself (Not through Choice, Its to do with Looks & Hunger attacks).


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a German built A Class of just under 6 mtrs. I am travelling solo and think this is ideal for my needs. 

I have a drop down 'Proper' bed, memory foam matress, which is very easy to get in but  very difficult to get out of, some mornings :sleep-027:

With the bed raised (away) there is ample space to entertain friends or just kick back with a film or two.

Up on high are 300 watts of solar, adding a little something to the block of gel batteries. These are also fed by the alternator and occasional Hook Up, so I have enough electrickery for my humble needs.

A cooker (3 hobs) oven/grill/microwave (mains power currently needed) fridge and toilet/shower room complete my little home.

I like the balance of  internal space with exterior size. Space to invite friends of an evening but small enough outside so that parking is not an issue and moving between locations is not a military operation!

Everything is a balance, a compromise and although my Komet is right for me, if it is lacking in an area, it is that it is not stealth. I am not sure if this will prove an issue, it has not so far but as winter turns into spring, turns into summer, I intend to be much more off grid.We shall see!

Although, still enjoying my first year and few month of FTing, I was recently chastised my one of the _'Witches of Navarna' _ for referring to myself still as a 'Newbie' I still have much to experience and learn but speaking at this point in time, it is the ideal one for me.

:camper:


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

I used a CI euro 100 5.5 metres. 4 hob and grill no oven ( that proved a pain longterm) 11o ah lB no solar separate shower toilet and a fixed bed over the roof.

I spent a lot of time working on campsites so electrics never really a problem , Off grid a few days normally summer time so electric not that important. Autumn SPring a bit chilly I would use a Coleman petrol lamp gave off heat as well as light that just took the chill off the air.

If I full timed again would I change things, yes I think is the answer for most people. Our needs and wants change. Equally still use the same van.

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Size not so important then... ;-)*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> I TRULY think its not so much The size of the vehicle, its HOW you use it !
> 
> Ok, as I get older I DO like maybe more of the creature comforts aboard than I could have quite happily of done without a decade or so ago, But its about the Lifestyle as a Whole, NOT just the size, Shape of Vehicle & what you have on Board. In fact I would say that From Easter to Guyfalks I spend as much time OFF of The Nest as I do ON board. Exploring wherever I have left the wheels & the surroundings, Public Buildings, Cafes Meeting people etc etc. Then From Guyfalks to Easter Probably only a third of my time is spent ON board, as I enjoy the often deserted Beaches, & more Out the way nuggets in the way of Park ups.
> ...



I have a static double decker bus that I use now and then with basic luxuries of a small walk-in bath / shower, office,  dining area, washing machine, mains water etc but as much as I'd love to convert one that's roadworthy my experience of my current stealth mwb Sprinter re parking says I'll probably never venture beyond a lwb. I also have to consider [as living on the Isle of Man] the extra ferry costs for a long-un from home to Mainland. 9.5 metres is enviable as I guess there's space for a good washroom, storage and little chance of claustrophia setting in. Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ed on Tour said:


> I have a German built A Class of just under 6 mtrs. I am travelling solo and think this is ideal for my needs.
> 
> I have a drop down 'Proper' bed, memory foam matress, which is very easy to get in but  very difficult to get out of, some mornings :sleep-027:
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more re memory foam mattresses, I had one made to size for my rather large DIY bed and with a single lecky under-blanket blanket down the middle during the winter on the high setting at first then on low for the night it's so darn comfy that I kip in it most nights even when at home.  The Postman was knocking hell out of my front door some 5 feet away the other morning and instead of scaring the life out of him thought it best to simply turn over... I had a LWB Ford Transit Herald, a lovely old girl but as I also need a van for work as you can imagine there was no room for anything work-related so hence the Sprinter exchanging all the comforts and acceptability on any site for stealth and practicality....Compromise... how true!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi ya,
To be Fair, I haven't really had to much of a problem regarding the Length, Ok yeah you have to Find Two Bays at Supermarkets, & Plan your Park ups & Timing for Shopping or Town/City visits But I'm in Little Hurry & No Timescales. So Not been a Problem to date.
Pixxes below are From Behind CAB seats Looking Aft. Toilet as viewd on Left Amidships, Side access & Egress Door Opposite. Then Sink with Fridge underneath beyond Toilet running aft, & Full Cooker Opposite. Then Permanent Bedroom Bulkhead with Central acsess leading to Perminant Double as Viewed on Left, With Hanging Wardrobe & Full Shower Opposite. Not Huge, But Practical & Works for My Lifestyle.
Dropbox - IMAG1535_1.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1536.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1608.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1610_1.jpg


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 9, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> To be Fair, I haven't really had to much of a problem regarding the Length, Ok yeah you have to Find Two Bays at Supermarkets, & Plan your Park ups & Timing for Shopping or Town/City visits But I'm in Little Hurry & No Timescales. So Not been a Problem to date.
> Pixxes below are From Behind CAB seats Looking Aft. Toilet as viewd on Left Amidships, Side access & Egress Door Opposite. Then Sink with Fridge underneath beyond Toilet running aft, & Full Cooker Opposite. Then Permanent Bedroom Bulkhead with Central acsess leading to Perminant Double as Viewed on Left, With Hanging Wardrobe & Full Shower Opposite. Not Huge, But Practical & Works for My Lifestyle.
> Dropbox - IMAG1535_1.jpg
> ...



Like the baskets over the cab area. I'm guessing ther'e wicker so don't slip about. Look really neat.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 9, 2017)

*Yes Indeed*



yorkslass said:


> Like the baskets over the cab area. I'm guessing ther'e wicker so don't slip about. Look really neat.



Our Lunar is 6.5m and full width.

We live in it for 6 months and I woould not consider downsizing to a narrowre PVC at say 6m

The comfort is the important factor.
Full size shower with close-able door (so shower spry does not go all over the bathroom)
Fixed bed.
Fixed Dining table
Captains (rotate-able) cab sets.
Decent enough storage and good lockers inside.
3 burner gas hob.
Fridge with Freezer above and small oven above again (which we rarely use).

We put up with the odd parking hassle and as you say plan accordingly


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 9, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Like the baskets over the cab area. I'm guessing ther'e wicker so don't slip about. Look really neat.



Hi Ya, Thanks
Yep Wicker Baskets from Argos, I think they was called 'Washing Hampers'.  From Left to right I have
Dirty Washing Light item's (Socks, Pants, T Shirts & Pillow Cases Etc)
Clean Duvet Covers, Pillow Cases, Towels, Flannels,
First Aid Box, Dressings & Medications,
Bits n Bobs Basket,
Dirty Washing Heavy Item's (Towels, Sweat Shirts & Duvet Covers Etc)
No they don't Slide about as they are up against the Lip of the Overcab Bed Mattress (Never used as a bed).
I find them Useful, Light, & Better to look at than a plastic box.
I don't know if you can make it out on this Pix -
Dropbox - IMAG1536.jpg

I have some smaller Wicker Baskets at high level over the side access door to put Carrier bags, Clean Tea Towels, Clean Flannels, Dish Clothes Etc in. as well.
STILL haven't put any of the finishing trims on though, But HAVE put a new floor in since that last pic was taken !
Dropbox - IMAG1732.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1733.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> To be Fair, I haven't really had to much of a problem regarding the Length, Ok yeah you have to Find Two Bays at Supermarkets, & Plan your Park ups & Timing for Shopping or Town/City visits But I'm in Little Hurry & No Timescales. So Not been a Problem to date.
> Pixxes below are From Behind CAB seats Looking Aft. Toilet as viewd on Left Amidships, Side access & Egress Door Opposite. Then Sink with Fridge underneath beyond Toilet running aft, & Full Cooker Opposite. Then Permanent Bedroom Bulkhead with Central acsess leading to Perminant Double as Viewed on Left, With Hanging Wardrobe & Full Shower Opposite. Not Huge, But Practical & Works for My Lifestyle.
> Dropbox - IMAG1535_1.jpg
> ...



Wow, now that is some wonderful piece of kit! Can you feel the envy? ;-)  Enjoy!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Ya,
Thanks, As I said, it suits me fine, But I think that ANYONES live in vehicle of whatever size is ultimately their own bit of Heaven, I would suggest however that The more its used The more Practical, Functional & Comfortable it becomes simply because it HAS to be !. People that use their vehicles a Cpl of times a year as more of a Leisure vehicle tend to treat their time in it as a 'Camping' trip & are happy to Put up with things for the few days / week they are on board as most of us can do without things like No way to Wash Clothes, Shower, Limited Storage, 230v Power, OR Not being able to Stand up on Board or whatever it is as 'Its only for a few days' & they can sort it out when they get home. & hey if that works then that's fine. BUT The Nest IS my home!
Would I have a smaller Vehicle ?
Well I DID actually consider a smaller vehicle with an add on option of a Possible Trailer if needed. But FOR ME & my Lifestyle choice common sense kicked in & as I was now staying in the UK, intent on 95% wilding & not worried about using Truckstops n Laybys for an overnight as I Travel a lot of the time. Leaving the Better out the way & More interesting wild places for my Mid week stop over locations, Besides with me being Big, Fat, Old n Smelly I need the space.

'Use & Enjoy what you Have, Then Make it MORE usable as you Enjoy it'


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2017)

*Sounds good to me*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Ya,
> Thanks, As I said, it suits me fine, But I think that ANYONES live in vehicle of whatever size is ultimately their own bit of Heaven, I would suggest however that The more its used The more Practical, Functional & Comfortable it becomes simply because it HAS to be !. People that use their vehicles a Cpl of times a year as more a Leisure vehicle tend to treat it as a 'Camping' trip & are happy to Put up with things for the few days / week they are on board as most of us can do without things like No way to Wash Clothes, Shower, Limited Storage, 230v Power, OR Not being able to Stand up on Board or whatever as 'Its only for a few days'. & hey if that works then that's fine.
> Would I have a smaller Vehicle ?
> Well I DID actually consider a smaller vehicle with an add on option of a Possible Trailer if needed. But FOR ME & my Lifestyle choice common sense kicked in & as I was now staying in the UK, intent on 98% wilding & not worried about using Truckstops n Laybys for an overnight as I Travel a lot of the time. Leaving the Better out the way & More interesting wild places for my Mid week stop over locations, Besides with me being Big, Fat, Old n Smelly I need the space.
> ...



Trailer....No Way too much hassle x n (where n is a large number)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes, I Personally have the same view as regard Trailers.
Not for me...


----------



## runnach (Jan 10, 2017)

I started off full timing with "Marylyn" my Land Rover 110 csw 3.5 v8 tent and trailer !

The day my marital home was sold, That was it 4 bed detached to the above. I put a lot of things in storage which upon reflection was a big mistake, And off I set.

Partly the reason I spent more on the MH than I wanted is after the novelty of a few days, Comfort was high on the agenda. 

I badgered my Pal Kev Hymers at Danum Motor Company who are dealers, part exchange at trade be good, or underwrite a px a bit stronger so that someone got a deal. I.e the customer Kev and myself ( I like that business everyone wins)

Anyway my van in the end he had taken in px and not comfortable retailing, previous owner I think got bored on a Sunday afternoon and started fitting sockets everywhere. That would have been ok if he had known what he was doing.

So my van came about as accidental destiny really. I did look at a few I fancied the old Autotrails on Mercs but frankly all I found were rubbish.
( I still like them)

I had tugged for a while so had a bit of an idea. But NZ is absolutely on the money note. Fulltiming is totally different, truth be known a lot of the vans aren't built to a standard for it. Flimsy draws etc general quality.

I have said before two years down the line you will have a wish list I don't think there is a perfect van off the shelf, although one or two seem to come close.

Living with the van is part of the process, and at some stage you realise what is necessary , ideal and wishful thinking.

If I did it again which I would love too, In an ideal world I would buy a ex library bus. As a rule they are well maintained and often well insulated have the solar power gennys and inverters. Also the cab area is isolated that is important more heat lost through cabs


I would strip bare, go for a fixed bed, and use mainly domestic appliances. Electrics I would struggle with I only understand the basics, Gas to anyone that knows me is not a problem .

I have not seen it in the metal but the best home conversion I have seen if only for inspiration is FullTimers ex prison truck. A wonderful conversion

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 13, 2017)

Maybe another thing to 'Understand' is Exactly what Style of Full Timing 'YOU' intend doing.
What % of your time is going to be spent say In Laybys, Proper Sites, Track or Lane Wilding, Stationary, Towns, Cities, Carparks and alike. as to my mind & for my lifestyle and park up choices it would actually make VERY little difference in me having a smaller vehicle than the one I've got. As a Transit Connect type van size 'MAY' have the same problem with height restrictions when it comes to some height barriers than my 11ft Nest does. So why not get a vehicle you can Properly Stand up in !, making my choice a big PRO for me.
Then there is the whole Stealth or Not Options.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Mar 29, 2017)

When it comes to stealth it all depends on your intended locations to be honest:

Urban: Stealth works best as a panel van is very inconspicuous. Everyone knows what you're doing in a campervan (lowering the tone of our area, don't you know).
Rural: A panel van raises suspicions in rural areas, are they thieves, what are they up to? Campervan, oh they're just on a jolly.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2017)

channa said:


> .........If I did it again which I would love too, In an ideal world I would buy a ex library bus. As a rule they are well maintained and often well insulated have the solar power gennys and inverters. Also the cab area is isolated that is important more heat lost through cabs
> 
> 
> I would strip bare, go for a fixed bed, and use mainly domestic appliances. Electrics I would struggle with I only understand the basics, Gas to anyone that knows me is not a problem .
> ...



I would love to do a library van Andy, as you say, a lot of the work already done, well maintained and plenty of room.

As for Mark's van. I have been in it many times and it really is the business, feels more like a small house than a van, with a proper lounge, bedroom and bathroom. Fantastic conversion.

(There's usually beer in the fridge too!)


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2017)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> When it comes to stealth it all depends on your intended locations to be honest:
> 
> Urban: Stealth works best as a panel van is very inconspicuous. Everyone knows what you're doing in a campervan (lowering the tone of our area, don't you know).
> Rural: A panel van raises suspicions in rural areas, are they thieves, what are they up to? Campervan, oh they're just on a jolly.



My only problem with stealth vans is they can be a target for thieves.

If a van looks like a plumbers or sparky's van, they may think that it is full of tools which are easy to sell on.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 29, 2017)

Robmac said:


> My only problem with stealth vans is they can be a target for thieves.
> 
> If a van looks like a plumbers or sparky's van, they may think that it is full of tools which are easy to sell on.


.     Or they may nick your beer tokens


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> .     Or they may nick your beer tokens



They can try Bazz, they can try!


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 29, 2017)

saw marks van at the ram very impressive replacing a house , but like so much of motorhoming there are more answers than questions , i have been on tolerated camping in spain where a big RV has taken up 70' of parking with his van trailer and unloaded car and another guy with a 6.8mtr hymer b544 is fulltiming , loved a trailer that a german guy had got with 4solar panels a bank of fork truck batteries and an inverter running 230 volt into his motorhome , and a quad bike in the trailer seriously thinking of towing that set up behind my 544 , but i have 1x100amp solar panel on my roof and 2x110 amp batteries and have never needed EHU in 6 months , but that is portugal & spain, 
    heard a guy talking to a newbie admittedly after a few beers and the newbie  was saying what's the best layout the guy said if there was a BEST there would only be one layout!!!


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 6, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> Great post,
> 
> I would go for a dog,they're much easier to train and do as they are told.:lol-053:
> 
> ...



Id opt for the dog too !!! Lol ! Well i did !!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 6, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Id opt for the dog too !!! Lol ! Well i did !!!



Well I'm STILL at it, Still Loving it, Still Smiling, Still Haven't got a Dog, & It seems Women are VERY Complicated !. So unless I can Write n Sing like ED Sheeran, Act & Look like Shaun Bean or Will Smith Then I think a Dog is BY FAR the easier option !.


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 6, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well I'm STILL at it, Still Loving it, Still Smiling, Still Haven't got a Dog, & It seems Women are VERY Complicated !. So unless I can Write n Sing like ED Sheeran, Act & Look like Shaun Bean or Will Smith Then I think a Dog is BY FAR the easier option !.



You forgot tom hardy and ray whinston!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh stop,,,,
the pressure & Competition is already hard enough !.


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 6, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> yes, as far as Drying the washing goes for me, its easy I fill one of these with up to 9 - 10 hr burn Tea Lights.
> 
> Dropbox - IMAG1769.jpg
> 
> ...



Ive bought exactly the same washing machine from amazon !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 6, 2017)

Have you, Well so long as you don't expect it to do what a Domestic one does, & Don't over Load it I find it Brilliant,,Mine is used a Cpl of times a week when I have the water available or I know where I can fill up. It's Fine.

Can I ask,,,,Why did you get one ?. Are you going to Fulltime or down Extended time aboard your Motorhome ?.
& Where does yours Live when not in use ?.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2018)

SOOOO,
As some might know, I’m a Full Time Livaboard & Have Been for many years now.
& as such, I don’t really view ‘The Nest’ as hopefully making any money for me if & when we part company or even retaining it’s value if I’m honest, Being in & Using a Live in vehicle has probably de valued it !,,,
No, For me it’s all about the The partnership being Safe, Practical & Comfortable while I am the custodian enabling me to go about my Zombie business on a daily basis, So with that in mind -
Since July last year I TRULY haven’t used my Gas Hob, & it’s been EVEN LONGER since using my Oven!, & as some may recall I haven’t used my Gas fire for YEARS now & toyed with taking that out bigining of last year !. So am asking myself ‘Do I actually need them?, & Why am I dedicating such a big valuable space & Payload in The Nest to items that I just don’t use !. So I’m seriously back to the ‘Shall I get rid’ quandary !.





It’s funny what you think about when it’s Literally Blowing a Gale outside with exceptional Gusts, Raining & I’m Sat Snug n Warm on The Nest Having just finished eating my Toasted Minuite steak & Mushroom Crusty Doorstop Sandwich & am enjoying my Hot Filter Coffee while looking at the appliances that DIDNT contribute to making or creating my current Contentment & Snugness, it’s a bit like Having a Dog & Barking yourself !.

So,
When was the last time YOU used YOUR Oven or is there anything else that you have,,,& DONT use ?.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 13, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> SOOOO,
> As some might know, I’m a Full Time Livaboard & Have Been for many years now.
> & as such, I don’t really view ‘The Nest’ as hopefully making any money for me if & when we part company or even retaining it’s value if I’m honest, Being in & Using a Live in vehicle has probably de valued it !,,,
> No, For me it’s all about the The partnership being Safe, Practical & Comfortable while I am the custodian enabling me to go about my Zombie business on a daily basis, So with that in mind -
> ...



If you're not intending to sell in the foreseeable future then deffo throw out anything not being used,first thing I did when I got mine was to chuck out the table and a captain's chair. What I've noticed with motorhomes is how much seating they have,for a fulltimer on my own I've no need to seat 10 people,I'd much rather have space and leg room.
It may devalue the nest,but for a fulltimer you've probably had more than your money out of it, especially in rent/mortgage payments,it's your home so make it suit you,not a potential future buyer.
I use my oven,hob and grill every day,can I ask how you cook,make a cuppa etc?


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

I would get rid of the oven if you don't use it, that would give you another cupboard.  If you haven't used the fire this winter with all the cold weather then I guess you never are going to use it.  Not sure about the hob as that seriously cuts down your cooking options doesn't it? And it would mean replacing all the work top in which case while you are doing that you could swap it for a double or even single burner to give you more space.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 13, 2018)

how does this portable washing machine work........does it work on elec.  or do you have do manage it manually .....does it spin etc.  how much laundry will it take.......do you have to fill it with hot water first.....
would be interesting to know......my get one for home......as i dont have too much laundry.  and did away with my normal domestic one a few years ago,,,,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Snip-
> can I ask how you cook,make a cuppa etc?


Snip-

Well, When I arrive somewhere I like to have a wander & try out the local Cafe, Garden Centers, Marinas, Gardens, POIs Even Supermarkets for a few cuppa s & Or a meal ! -
(Posted LOADS in the past, But here is the last one from Heathfield)
What a Morning


Whilst Driving I have my Cab Foot/Floor heating on -
When I have my ‘Site Fill up n Dump’ Stop about every 10ish nights I can usually plug in on EHU or if wilding at a suitable Park up, I can put my Genny on for 10 mins (or longer if convenient & I have washing to do) to then use -


OR


I have my Trusty ‘Nesty’ For Heat when Parked up -


I also  Have ‘Nesty’ to Boil water when Parked up for Tea, Coffee, Cuppa SoupHot Chocolate -

IF NEEDS BE then I have a single burner cheap suitcase type canister cooker as well for emergency or Back up. But haven’t used this since I bought it two years ago.

I have posted all the stuff on the washing machine in this or othe threads & don’t want to bore people so have a rummage but get back to me if you can’t find it Trixie88


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2018)

Washing, What do you do ?.

There you go Trixie88
POSTED 18 ish months ago, Already had it for well over a year at that point & STILL going strong now !.


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Mar 1, 2018)

So, I’ve been a full time live-aboard for 4 months now, having previously never set foot on a motor home (& of course I chose the Winter to start this life experience)
The first thing that is apparent are my developing Super Live-Aboard Senses that I now call ‘NESTDAR’ 

These are the things I have learned so far....

- How to reduce my entire wardrobe (incl shoes & boots, essentials, keepsakes, nic-naks & toiletries) into 2 small cases & then to fit said contents into even smaller cupboards & storage places aboard.
- When on the road, take every opportunity to fill up containers at suitable water points. When exploring POI locations & park ups on foot, never go ANYWHERE without the necessities of an empty 5 litre water container, small length of hose pipe with funnel attached at one end, small folding saw & wire cutters in my back pack, that apparently I HAVE to carry, it’s the Law! 
- How to collect & filter rain water, stream water, lake water & more recently, snow, to top the main water tank & auxiliary bottles up.
- To put empty wrappers, within empty packets, within empty boxes, then stamp on said boxes, this process repeated with cans, which then goes in the CLEAR plastic rubbish bags.
To be as mindful when filling the BLACK plastic bags, which are then stored together with the clear bags as described above, in the big locker under the bed, ready for disposal when the opportunity arises.

That concluded my probation period,
I then actually ascended to Level 1!

- Having learned to be comfortable contributing to fill the cassette in close quarters (with the radio OFF!)
I now know to take every opportunity to look for & use suitable cassette ‘dump’ points & facilities no matter how much or how little the cassette has been used but if necessary & no other opportunity exists, how to then select a suitable site to dig a hole 1 & a 1/2 times the size of the cassette, pour SLOWLY & backfill, EVEN MORE SLOWLY!
- With my now ever heightening  Nestdar skills, spot & then collect suitable dead branches, standing brush & discarded wood, CARRY BACK TO NEST (again the Law apparently!) then prepare as kindling or burning wood using hand axe or chainsaw.
- To ‘prepare’ the Nest for UP TO 30 minutes in the morning & 60 minutes in the early evening of ‘generator time.’
This typically entails plugging in EVERYTHING that needs to be used, charged up or plugged in & double checking this before actually clicking the ‘Generator On’ button, then having a shower, filling flasks with boiling water, cooking breakfast & dinner respectively, then washing up, before clicking the ‘Generator Off’ button. 

I am currently on Level 2, my training advances to include...
passing himself the remote, cans of cider from the fridge & donuts apparently....! Whoo Hoo, the fun just keeps coming.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 5, 2018)

chrismilo said:


> I know a few in camper vans on the seafront here who pay there parking fees and can claim it back on housing benefit
> But they have to pay first and submit the tickets.
> They are Fulltimers



Wow! How does that work then? It's amazing the things you think would be impossible!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 5, 2018)

Hen on the Nest said:


> So, I’ve been a full time live-aboard for 4 months now, having previously never set foot on a motor home (& of course I chose the Winter to start this life experience)
> I am currently on Level 2, my training advances to include...
> passing himself the remote, cans of cider from the fridge & donuts apparently....! Whoo Hoo, the fun just keeps coming.



So, Hen, are you advancing beyond Level 2 yet?

This thread is fascinating and NZ's posts in particular are really interesting & useful!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 5, 2018)

BTW, NZ's full time van looks amazing - I could surely live full time in something like that.
NZ: what type of van is it? 9.5 metres sounds pretty big. My first camper was an old Mercedes 811D converted (not by me!) 'snap on tools'  van, which I loved but was way too much maintenance & expense to keep running properly, especially when I had no mechanical knowledge whatsoever!

I'd be fine driving something as big as yours, NZ, but I'm afraid my other half's spatial awareness falls a bit short - he would have it battered about and be demolishing buildings, walls, bridges, other vehicles etc. in no time ...!! lol


----------



## runnach (Apr 5, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wow! How does that work then? It's amazing the things you think would be impossible!





I think someone is pulling Chrismilos leg...when I fulltimed I looked into this ,,needs to be a landlord with a rental agreement and utilities stripped out 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 6, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> BTW, NZ's full time van looks amazing - I could surely live full time in something like that.
> NZ: what type of van is it? 9.5 metres sounds pretty big. My first camper was an old Mercedes 811D converted (not by me!) 'snap on tools'  van, which I loved but was way too much maintenance & expense to keep running properly, especially when I had no mechanical knowledge whatsoever!
> 
> I'd be fine driving something as big as yours, NZ, but I'm afraid my other half's spatial awareness falls a bit short - he would have it battered about and be demolishing buildings, walls, bridges, other vehicles etc. in no time ...!! lol



Hey You,,Hi Ya !...
Thank you for your comments ref My home The Nest, as I’ve said in the past I think of it as a Symbiotic relationship we have, we take care of each other when we can, & This gives ALOT of confidence as we go about our Everyday life together.
It’s a 1996 Peugeot Boxer Base, With Autotrail Chieftain Coachworks. It’s a tad over 29ft long, a Smidge Under 8ft wide from Wingmirror Tip to Wingmirror Tip, a Nudge Over 11ft High to the top of the Flue Rain cap & around the 5Ton in Weight when Wet n Loaded. I have found that all these Tads, Nudges, & Smidges Just makes for a more comfortable life.
It just drives like a van really, just a bit slower on getting going & Takes a Bit Longer to Stop !, Again that’s something else we share these days, But I’m sure you would have NO problem driving it & after an hour behind the wheel you will be a Pro,,,Maybe not ‘quite’ as easy for your other half though!!.
I REALLY liked The EX Snapon vans, what happened to yours ?.
Are you Full timing now ?.
Did you ever get a Bike again?.
Have a Great Day, Catch you soon.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 6, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey You,,Hi Ya !...
> Thank you for your comments ref My home The Nest, as I’ve said in the past I think of it as a Symbiotic relationship we have, we take care of each other when we can, & This gives ALOT of confidence in our Everyday life.
> It’s a 1996 Peugeot Boxer Base, With Autotrail Chieftain Coachworks. It’s a tad over 29ft long, a Smidge Under 8ft wise from Wingmirror Tip to Wingmirror Tip, a Nudge Over 11ft High to the top of the Flue Rain cap & around the 5Ton in Weight when Wet n Loaded. I have found that all these Tads, Nudges, & Smidges Just makes for a more comfortable life.
> It just drives like a van really, just a bit slower on getting going & Takes a Bit Longer to Stop !, But I’m sure you would have NO problem driving it & after an hour behind the wheel you will be a Pro,,,Maybe not ‘quite’ as easy for your other half though!!.
> ...



Morning NZ 

Thanks for the info, very interesting. I've been looking around at vans (dreaming, like Herbenny!) for a while now and the Autotrail Chieftain just happens to be the model that seems to appeal to me more than others. They provide a lot of space & comfort for the money and, for me, in terms of finding a near-perfect layout they're not bad at all. I understand the only major problem they have is leaking - but then so do lots of other coachbuilds! Even though our old Autosleeper Legend is a bit battered & worn I do love its construction & layout for the size. It's spoilt me when it comes to looking at other makes - and the monocoque shell means no roof leaks! In an ideal world I'd get a more modern, much bigger Autosleeper, but they're an extortionate price and out of my league.

I sold the merc snap on to a chap down in Devon whose good friend used to service that type of van so no problems servicing etc. Must admit he got a bargain & sold it on 3 months after for £4k more - nice profit!  I remember being indundated with emails & texts from all over the place when I was selling it. Think they are quite desirable if you know how to maintain them. 

Never got another bike, but to be honest I feel sort of 'been there, done that' etc. Looking for a new challenge - like full timing in a camper!


----------



## runnach (Apr 6, 2018)

I am not surprised about the old Merc being desirable ideal to convert if you are mechanically minded can weld etc etc otherwise can be a bit of a money pit 

I know of one sat in Germany but lad wont sell it 

Channa


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Apr 6, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So, Hen, are you advancing beyond Level 2 yet?
> 
> This thread is fascinating and NZ's posts in particular are really interesting & useful!





Hi MSG,

apparently Level 2 is quite complex, so takes years to master & pass all the elements that are required in this field, however I now know how to check the Nest engine oil & fill as required, how to check the tyre pressures inc. the spare in the cradle underneath that involves doing the back crawl, after garnishing the ‘safety team’ with fresh hot coffee and a chair so he can supervise..... funny how this always attracts a crowd, popcorn anyone?? 
I’ve also learned how to clean ‘Nesty’ (the multifuel stove) as well as how to set, light & keep it going and I’m told I can progress to sweeping the flue soon!
So all good....! 
Have you looked at many motor homes?
When are you thinking of taking the full time plunge? 
What area do you currently cruise in as the coffee pot is always on aboard the Nest, don’t be shy if you pass us on our travels. 

(I’m trying to hide from the thread running at the moment regarding cleaning & polishing!!)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Morning NZ
> 
> Thanks for the info, very interesting. I've been looking around at vans (dreaming, like Herbenny!) for a while now and the Autotrail Chieftain just happens to be the model that seems to appeal to me more than others. They provide a lot of space & comfort for the money and, for me, in terms of finding a near-perfect layout they're not bad at all. I understand the only major problem they have is leaking - but then so do lots of other coachbuilds! (SNIPPETY SNIP SNIP)
> 
> Never got another bike, but to be honest I feel sort of 'been there, done that' etc. Looking for a new challenge - like full timing in a camper!



Well I think I might have been lucky as I’ve never had any Roof or Coachworks leeks on The Nest (To Date !), BUT having said that I am a firm believer in Proactive Maintenance when Possible, as apposed to Reactive Works when Necessary!.
(I have even just replaced the Main Engine Starting Battery as it was showing sines of being a bit tired using jump leads )
A few years ago I gave any & all joints I could a bit of a Rake out & Re apply, Then two coats of Flexicryl & it’s been Absolutely Fine,,,-


This year I’ve cleaned it all off & gave it a cpl of coats of Poly,,Just because I can -


The Roof area is important to life aboard The Nest as it’s used to collect water that is then filterd into the Fresh water Tanks, so I do tend to Clean & inspect it whenever I can, To Paint I took full advantage of a HGV Flatbed Trailer that was Parked up for the Weekend at the same Lay-by I was in for 2 Long days & a night over the Easter Madness Break, Cost me a few Mugs of Coffee, & a Glug or 3 of Cider in the Evening I was there.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 14, 2018)

Well,
As Most Fulltimers Know, We have to make the Best of BOTH Location & Weather To Do a bit of Maintenance on our Traveling Homes, & Let’s Be Fair it’s sometimes a challenge combining the two in a suitable area.
So as today was an absolute CORKER of a Day, I decided to Get the Exterior of the Nest Rubbed Down & Flattend Off ready for it’s Next coat of Lovlyness that with any luck will be The next Nice day.
So,,Early Start it was already Rubbed Down from our last Maintenance push -


So just cleaned it off Then

1st Coat of Black -


Then Flattend off ready for the 2nd coat -


Not bad for a good Full days work !.


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Apr 14, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well,
> As Most Fulltimers Know, We have to make the Best of BOTH Location & Weather To Do a bit of Maintenance on our Traveling Homes, & Let’s Be Fair it’s sometimes a challenge combining the two in a suitable area.
> So as today was an absolute CORKER of a Day, I decided to Get the Exterior of the Nest Rubbed Down & Flattend Off ready for it’s Next coat of Lovlyness that with any luck will be The next Nice day.
> So,,Early Start it was already Rubbed Down from our last Maintenance push -
> ...



All good and a very productive day but what everyone should know is...
THIS is what himself was doing towards the maintenance push, bless him!!


----------



## harrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Hen on the Nest said:


> All good and a very productive day but what everyone should know is...
> THIS is what himself was doing towards the maintenance push, bless him!!
> View attachment 62660


As we know painting is the hen's job,

men are here to supervise, :banana:

What are you cooking for his dinner tonight ?

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 14, 2018)

THANK YOU Harrow,,, !
Now I am actually sat in complete Disbelief at Her post !...

I Pass on my Knowledge, My Experience, I Selflessly Give Training in New Life Skills for her Personal Development, & Supervise her while she Practices, Offer the Tools, Materials & A Blank canvas (So to speak) & THIS is how she repays me !..

What People looking at this thread should know is,,,
After Taking some peoples fears of the current ‘Threats’ into account I was actually on ‘FLASH’ watch, (Ok Maybe Shouldn’t use that term in a Lay-by) so I could Leap into action & Get the Beer out of the way if the Bome did Drop !.

As far as Grub tonight goes, There’s the last bit of Muntjac left in the fridge to eat, Maybe with Jacket Spud & Ratatouille!.


Oh & to make things EVEN WORSE.....I’ve ran out of Cider n Donuts,,,Just got this Stella & Jamaican Ginger Cake Stuff left !


----------



## harrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> THANK YOU Harrow,,, !
> Now I am actually sat in complete Disbelief at Her post !...
> 
> I Pass on my Knowledge, My Experience, I Selflessly Give Training in New Life Skills for her Personal Development, & Supervise her while she Practices, Offer the Tools, Materials & A Blank canvas (So to speak) & THIS is how she repays me !..
> ...


Well hopefully Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday will be warm so Hen will be able to get the washing dry.

You can't do enough for a good woman.

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 14, 2018)

harrow said:


> Well hopefully Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday will be warm so Hen will be able to get the washing dry.
> 
> You can't do enough for a good woman.
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:



OH GOOD!,,

Oh Buxxer,,,,I hope it Rains before Tuesday then,,,as I’ve only got half a tank of water, & A load of washing in the Machine takes 45 lt !!!. (Wouldn’t want her getting Board )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 14, 2018)

A cpl of month back I even taught her how to Cut Wood, Light a Fire, Clean the Grate, Sweep the Flue, & I didn’t even get a Thank You,,,(Or a Cider come to think of it!)
As you can see from THIS thread -
Whats the weather like near you


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 15, 2018)

Well you've all been busy bees, and I can tell NZ has been working Hen cos of the colour of his mitts - he might be taking a rest, but the paws look black as coal from hard graft heh heh 

Sorry been slow replying. Lost landline & internet access here just over a week ago, fault on the line caused by water damage to the cable according to the engineer who fixed it - not surprised, we've all grown webbed feet here oop norf.

Hen, we don't get out in the camper much due to severe lack of income, hence me thinking about ways I can make the most out of capital assets (property) which will make travelling more do-able & affordable. That's the plan anyways. Only me working on it as usual. Count yourself lucky, Hen, that NZ is passing on his good advice & knowledge! I'm on my own in that respect as I get none of that where I am and, boy, do I need it badly at times!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 15, 2018)

harrow said:


> Well hopefully Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday will be warm so Hen will be able to get the washing dry.
> 
> You can't do enough for a good woman.
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:



Erm... could you repeat that to him indoors?!!


----------



## harrow (Apr 15, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Erm... could you repeat that to him indoors?!!



I have cooked the roast dinner and done the washing up.

_You can't do enough for a good woman._ :bow:

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 15, 2018)

harrow said:


> I have cooked the roast dinner and done the washing up.
> 
> _You can't do enough for a good woman._ :bow:
> 
> :wave:



Got room for The Nest on your Drive ?.
So where was Our invite then ?.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 16, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Thank you for that,
> My philosophy is
> 'If you're going to do something, Then give it 100%'
> You then Fail or Succeed in relation to your efforts.
> ...



Just for anyone that is interested or may be Gathering information about Budgets for themselves in readiness to take the Full Timing Plunge.
I have just Finished my Personal accounts for the LAST 12 months or so & it’s actually worked out A CHEAPER Average spend per month than the Previous year buy around the £150. SO NOW I am spending around the £450 PCM mark as a Full Time Livaboard.
Now if you wanted to ‘Play with Figures-
£600 (=Previous 18 Months Or So spend Per Month as Earlier Post)
£450 (=Last 16 Months Or So Spend Per Month To Date).
SOOOOoooo
For the last 34 Months Or So of My Traveling Livaboard Life (since I started taking note of spending) it’s working out that -
£10,800  (That’s £600 X 18 Month )
£  7,200. (That’s £450 X 16 Month).
————-
18,000.   (That’s ABSOLUTE TOTAL SPENT FOR EVERYTHING over 34 months)
————-
£18,000 Divided over the 34 months = £530PCM ish 
(A large chunk of this Average Figure is of course Vehicle Expense 7 New Aguiles Tyer’s, Fuel, Servicing, Tax, Insurance, MOT, General Maintenance & Up Keep, assorted Site & Parking Fees, Phone & Internet & alike,,,,All Food & Drink & Even includes a New waterproof Jacket a Pair of Walking Boots & a Set of Wellies lol lol)
BUT As my Previous post -
The Nest is Taxed, Insured, MOTd, FULL with Food, Water, I could Cut back on Cafe Food, Cinema & Other paid Entertainment visits, Even Cut back on Pit Stop Nights on a Site & Paid Beach & Car-parking stays, So could EASILY NOT spend a lot at all for a few months that would bring that ave down even more,,,But That’s NOT going to happen!.
So £500 ish a Month FOR ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING that I spend on what I Need & Want (& some things I didn’t want !) to live my Chosen Lifestyle aboard The Nest.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 16, 2018)

Zom'  does it include socialising?  If so how much/often?

I am now 18 months into my adventure and loving every minute of it.

It is constantly evolving and that is something I like. I really enjoy the balance between travelling about, on my own, being static, attending various festivals/events and of course regular Wild Camping meets (Other internet based forums are available, see websites for further details)

My annual spend would be massively cheaper if i stayed static and gave up socialising :cheers:

'But' life is an adventure, well worth living :wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi ya ED, (Enjoying your Vids Matey, Keep them up)
Yes it DOES include a certain amount of Socialising Although NOT in Pubs as i find it just TOO EXPENSIVE thease days, I Prefer a Cpl of Bottle of Wine / Cider & a Slab of Muntjac, Or Pheasant, Pidgins, Rabbit, Goose, Duck Or Whatever else is in season at the time of year shared with The Network of Good Friends I have known over many years that are now Scatterd throughout the UK & Can dictate my route to a some degree,  A meet up has historically been about every 2 weeks, sometimes when doing my Site Stay Pit Stops Fill n Dump so we can have a Proper Dram or Two (OH THE RHUBARB VODKA !), But I tend to ‘Wild’ for about 12-14 nights between Pit Stops of a Night or in some cases 2. I have also been in One place ‘Working’ for a few months at a time on occasion, Si I just do what suits as I need to  really!.
 My Travels in the Nest also enables me to Meet & Chat To SO SOOO many Interesting NEW people that enrich my life & on some occasions has even led to Park ups, Free Fire Wood, Paid Work, & have even made some good New ‘Mates’ because of a simple ‘HELLO THERE’ . I tend to visit small Out the way places, (I Don’t really do Cities) inevitably ending up at some Tea Rooms, Cafes, Museums, Historic Buildings Or the yesteryear ‘Working Farms’, Cinema, Beaches & have even been known to play ‘Pitch n Put’ & ‘Crasy Golf’ in the Rain Just because I CAN lol lol.
I certainly enjoy meandering in The Nest, I Tend to do like a Figure 8 of the UK.
This is Probably My last year in The Nest though, Probably going to Sell it & Move on to the Next phase of my life for 2020 ish


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 16, 2018)

That is an awesome lifestyle, I hope sometime we will meet up and have a chat about your experiences. 

What do you think the next phase will offer?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 16, 2018)

As Everyone that knows me will say, My Door is often Open, & if it isn’t just Knock, The Coffee is always on & help your self to what’s in the Fridge. BUT The Last can of Cider & ALL THE DONUTS ARE MINE !)
Yeah love to have a Meet up, I don’t tend to go to BIG meets, But I’m sure our tyre tracks will cross at some point,
What Direction are you heading next ?.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 16, 2018)

As far as ‘My next Phase’ goes,,,,

Haven’t decided yet, A lot will depend on What’s happening in my Personal life nearer the time. But that’s a year or so away yet.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 16, 2018)

Currently Sandringham, Up North Wednesday/Thursday, Hereford Meet start of May, so far.

Doing some festivals over the summer but don't have dates yet, so a little difficult to plan the summer until the end of this month (April)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 16, 2018)

Ed on Toast said:


> Currently Sandringham, Up North Wednesday/Thursday, Hereford Meet start of May, so far.
> 
> Doing some festivals over the summer but don't have dates yet, so a little difficult to plan the summer until the end of this month (April)



Blinking hell Matey,,I think you’ve done well to plan a Month a head, I often just Shuffle about & see where it takes me on a more Week to week basis. But at the moment I’m pretty much focusing on Staying in one area & Giving The Nest a bit of TLC While the weather is promising. Well there’s a FANTASTIC cafe up the Road, A Really Good Chinese A bit further on, & I’m tucked right out of the way for a bit at a place I have Permission to be RIGHT NEXT to The Road, But on Private land, So Paint Brush is at the ready.

Have you EVER tried to Keep Flies OFF of Wet Paint, & I CRINGE when a Vehicle goes by a bit Sharpish !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

From another Board

Ooops that didn’t work,

Please ignore


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 17, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I certainly enjoy meandering in The Nest, I Tend to do like a Figure 8 of the UK.
> This is Probably My last year in The Nest though, Probably going to Sell it & Move on to the Next phase of my life for 2020 ish





Nesting Zombie said:


> As far as ‘My next Phase’ goes,,,,
> Haven’t decided yet, A lot will depend on What’s happening in my Personal life nearer the time. But that’s a year or so away yet.



Oh no!  You've got us all intrigued now!

You're being very mysterious & coy, NZ. Not getting married & contemplating moving back to terra firma with no wheels are you?! heh heh 
I sincerely hope it's just a change of van, with or without an extra person living on board!!  
No doubt you'll post nearer the time to let us know what the next phase in life is bringing you ... ? I hope so!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oh no!  You've got us all intrigued now!
> 
> You're being very mysterious & coy, NZ. Not getting married & contemplating moving back to terra firma with no wheels are you?! heh heh
> I sincerely hope it's just a change of van, with or without an extra person living on board!!
> No doubt you'll post nearer the time to let us know what the next phase in life is bringing you ... ? I hope so!



Hey You,
No not being Coy or Mysterious about ‘Possible’ future ideas or intentions, it’s just that it’s 2 years away yet & a lot can Happen & Change in the mean time, Nope Marriage is not on the Cards, & Nor is a Dog lol lol.
It’s just that since my 20s I’ve Owned & Traveled Fairly extensively whenever on leave on various Boats Both Coastal & Inland All over the place Both in the UK & in Europe as far as Croatia & Back for just under 30 years as a whole, & the Last 20 of which was as a Full Time Livaboard with the added bonus of being fortunate enough to be able to run Both my Businesses from them sometimes even as I was cruising so very lucky.
I then went Straight into a Moterhome from there. So I’ve NEVER actually ‘lived’ in a House !,,,,
All I can say is The Earth is getting Smaller, The Population is getting Bigger, Tempers & Tolerance is getting Shorter & I’m getting Older lol lol.
So my Next Zombie Nest (Whatever that turns out to be) is likely to be a Keeper & will see me Out until ‘Z’ Day comes lol lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 17, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey You,
> No not being Coy or Mysterious about ‘Possible’ future ideas or intentions, it’s just that it’s 2 years away yet & a lot can Happen & Change in the mean time, Nope Marriage is not on the Cards, & Nor is a Dog lol lol.
> It’s just that since my 20s I’ve Owned & Traveled Fairly extensively on various Boats Both Coastal & Inland All over the place Both in the UK & in Europe as far as Croatia & Back for just under 30 years as a whole, & the Last 20 of which was as a Full Time Livaboard. I then went Straight into a Moterhome from there. So I’ve NEVER actually ‘lived’ in a House !,,,,
> All I can say is The Earth is getting Smaller, The Population is getting Bigger, Tempers & Tolerance is getting Shorter & I’m getting Older lol lol.
> So my Next Zombie Nest is likely to be a Keeper & will see me Out until ‘Z’ Day comes lol lol



I hear what you're saying. 

With you 100% on 'The Earth is getting Smaller, The Population is getting Bigger, Tempers & Tolerance is getting Shorter & I’m getting Older' !

I don't even have a particular bucket list, just need to concentrate on moving away from where I'm at. It's not like I don't own assets I can use, just need to fight the inertia and the fact I'm getting nowhere fast. Got to pick myself up by the bootstraps and ACT NOW! Feel like I'm 'sleepwalking into old age' - is this what they call a 'having turned 60' crisis as opposed to a mid-life crisis?! heh heh :rolleyes2:  

If I was on my own it would be a lot easier..... well, maybe not easier, but certainly simpler!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

Age seldom matters in most things, Just Live life instead of Existing IN life.

You said in an earlier post that you was working on your Van,,,What have you got & What does it need doing to it ?. Can you & your Partner organise some friends to help with the work !.

Come on, Chin up, Sun is out, Both of you need to get Stuck in to it in order to get the Rewards from it lol lol.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 17, 2018)

I have to agree. I spent years with this barrier or that barrier stopping me doing what i said i really wanted to do. One day I realised that they were just barriers of my own creation. There you stop me having to take the brave step and follow my dream. 

Projecting barriers was something I did and now I don't, well not as such and they are not as big 

I have met some fantastic peopple and a great number of them in this group. I am enjoying this chapter, if I am honest I enjoy all the chapters, well so far and I am sure there are other chapters and adventures ahead. 

The waters really nice once you get in.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 17, 2018)

The van doesn't really need any work doing NZ, it is what it is - a 30 year old Autosleeper Legend, battered but comfy. 

It runs fine and we had some serious welding done in 2013 to the underside by a lovely member of WC (Old Arthur).

See old thread about that here: https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...em-camper-sad-news-help.html?highlight=legend

Also swopped the petrol engine for a diesel about 3 or so years ago, paid for with an insurance payout. T'other half pranged it - told you a big rig would be even more dangerous if he drove it!   TBH  the engine hash't made much difference to the performance, but it runs fine.

I *definitely* don't think it's a big enough van for 2 people to live in full time.

However, a decision on a full time van is not the most urgent thing right now. An estate agent is coming out next week to give me a house valuation for both selling & renting. There's a lot of work involved in getting it ready for either of the 2 options so I've started on a massive sort out of junk etc. Made a start on re-decorating too. It's a major job whichever way you do it and will take time, but I'm chipping away bit by bit, mostly on my own hence my grumbling and whingeing about t'other half.  

Next 3 days I will be gardening for folks, weather permitting, to earn a bit of much-needed dosh to keep wolf from door. This is also quite knackering. Just don't have the energy to do the things I used to do for as long as I used to do them! Grr!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

So SELL UP EVERYTHING & Buy a Livaboard Motorhome, (WITH MASSIVE BUMPER S) Cut Out the worry of it all ,,,
I know you may consider renting out, But that won’t unlock any capital IN the Property for you to live & Enjoy Life To the Full & Worry Free as no doubt you both deserve !.
If you rent out, Then Yes you will get a Monthly payment in,  but you will also STILL have Monthly Expences & Worry (To a Degree), PLUS Yearly Expenses & Licences / Certification / Checks & Insurances & Decorations & Repairs & Replacements to go along with it !. Then there’s the Garden / Grounds/ Fencing !.

Stick with it Girl, & Good Luck with your Decisions !.

Don’t forget to Let us know)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 17, 2018)

Ed on Toast said:


> I have to agree. I spent years with this barrier or that barrier stopping me doing what i said i really wanted to do. One day I realised that they were just barriers of my own creation. There you stop me having to take the brave step and follow my dream.
> 
> Projecting barriers was something I did and now I don't, well not as such and they are not as big
> 
> ...



Whichever way you look at it there's always a certain amount of 'readies', or income, involved in what anyone wants to do, whether it's a big or small dream - unless you're happy being a homeless tramp! 

Yes, there are probably many ways of getting what you want, but that old cliche 'no such thing as a free ride'? Means that we all have to have *some* sort of finance to help us along, however meagre, or large, that might be.

For us, just getting away to a WC meet is a 'big thing' in terms of finance for the fuel to get us there & back etc. and is the reason why we don't get to as many meets as I would like to.  It's often the only break/holiday we will manage in a year. Asset rich and cash poor is definitely our position! We last had a so-called 'proper' holiday in 2001 a week in Portugal on a cheap last minute break, that's 17 years ago..... 

NZ, your views on owning property are so spot on. It's scary to think about offloading everything, which is why I'm considering the rental route. I'm not sentimental about bricks & mortar, or even most possessions - apart from my concertina cos that's irreplaceable! - so I wouldn't be crying if someone didn't look after the property we're in now as well as they ought to. As long as they don't burn it down or totally smash it to pieces!! Stuff is just stuff. It wears out or breaks down eventually.

I'm also well versed in the pros & cons of renting. Got an inherited one bedroom property rented out for the last 8-9 years or so to the 'tenant in a million' (!) who has added conservatories (plural!) to it, installed a brand new bathroom, does all his own property repairs and (I think?) might have also put a new kitchen in. He's told me he wants them to carry him out in a box and hopes I never sell it. How good is that ?? !! I get a reasonable rent (I'm not greedy) which he has never failed to pay on time and have no intention of raising it because a tenant like that is worth their weight in gold - nay, diamonds!! Also had 2 or 3 tenants in before him, no real problems with any of them (just lucky?), but he is by far the greatest tenant in the universe. I'm counting blessings now and feeling better already


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 17, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So SELL UP EVERYTHING & Buy a Livaboard Motorhome, (WITH MASSIVE BUMPER S) Cut Out the worry of it all ,,,
> I know you may consider renting out, But that won’t unlock any capital IN the Property for you to live & Enjoy Life To the Full & Worry Free as no doubt you both deserve !.
> If you rent out, Then Yes you will get a Monthly payment in,  but you will also STILL have Monthly Expences & Worry (To a Degree), PLUS Yearly Expenses & Licences / Certification / Checks & Insurances & Decorations & Repairs & Replacements to go along with it !. Then there’s the Garden / Grounds/ Fencing !.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will  ... and if you read my reply to Ed on Toast you'll realise we actually have 2 properties, both mortgage free, not worth huge sums but worth more than enough! - that's also very jammy, I know - apologies - sounds like I'm bragging (but I'd never say no to cheap plonk from Morrisons - or Aldi, or Lidl! heh heh  )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

There you go then, All isn’t that bad, just remember to Smile now & again..

I’m a Cider & White wine Bloke myself, But give JJ Whitley Rhubarb Vodka a Try from Tesco with a Kebab or a Burger !

OMG !!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 17, 2018)

Reading back on your notes about how much it's cost you to FT for the last 34 months, NZ, I am working out that my dream is well do-able. I already knew that, but the other half has taken some serious convincing - 6 years in fact!

What I also failed to mention is that I have a pension pot (£50k) which I was looking to dip into to get me a FT camper van - not for the whole £50k mind! Was musing on a budget perhaps up to max £20k?, but obviously less would be much better! After all, how long am I going to live?! Not like don't have other assets either, i.e. the 2 mortgage free properties !!

Don't want a new(ish) fancy rig, I like something that is comfortable and homely and not just a bland replica of what the interior of most people's modern houses are like. One of the best rigs I've seen - well for me at any rate - was Banjo Billy's (aka Bill Lloyd) from Cumbria. He'd put an old swedish caravan on the back of a Mercedes truck, the whole lot painted dark green. He got it to make it cheaper when he was doing gigs with friends/other musicians any distance away from home. Solid fuel stove, warm, cosy, comfy seats, just bloomin' gorgeous. One of the only vans I've seen over the last few years I'm truly envious of, plus you'd be able to drive it most anywhere, including rough terrain. To me the rest (i.e. most modern coachbuilds) are just overpriced posh 'little boxes' on wheels. 

Here's Bill playing & singing in his rig so you get an idea. Doesn't show much of the interior, but you'll get the idea 

[video=youtube;LzbzlGWh0II]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzbzlGWh0II[/video]


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

That sounds a BRILLIANT vehicle!,
With the Budget you have of say 20k There is a MASSIVE choice available to you. It really does come down to what YOU BOTH can Cope with from a Van, Remembering that the Where & How you are going to use it is AS important a Decision to the Type of Vehicle it is,,,

& yes I agree that some coach built Motorhomes Can concentrate on Posh as apposed to Practical. & I wouldn’t be without ‘Nesty’ My Multi Fuel Stove,,,oh it’s SOOO GOOD !!!.

I actually wanted an older style Coachbuilt when I was looking, as I knew that I was going to set about it with various Sharp Tools & Blunt Language to make it MY Full time Travelling HOME, as apposed to a shiny Holiday Status symbol !.
When I sell it will hope it will be for around the 17-15k mark (I’ve been offerd 17k NOW)


----------



## runnach (Apr 17, 2018)

for what it is worth I would agree with Zombies figures. you pick up bits of work as you go along to put bread on the table, and the figure of £500 per month sounds about right albeit a few years ago now,

Would I fulltime again? answer to that is a simple YES.

You are right there does need to be savings and/ or income and some months at a time over winter income is non existent,

The biggest worry for me was always MOT time hate the bloody things despite motor trade contacts ,,,if you are off road 3 or 4 days where do you go ? and if you have a dog etc and all your worldy chattels in the van it is quite stressful or is to me ...the weekend brigade don't have that pressure.

It is definitely a lifestyles choice, and you realise that the big gin palaces don't bring happiness albeit nice and enjoyable, The simple things of watching a sunset taking the dog a walk meeting new folk is really in my mind the true wealth.

My time motorhoming met some true genuine and kind people, its hard to describe.

For a lot of people fulltiming is like learning to swim when you are a child water wings removed and have to swim a bredth, fear intrepidation anxiety ,,set off what have I done ? get to the other side and the duck on water

incidentally and happy to be corrected I don't know of anyone that has  regretted it ....had tough times that's part of the journey and mistakes made but don't regret 

Only other thing to add is ditch the idea of storage for household stuff possibly cost 12 k over the years complete waste of money but ther was a plan that didn't come to fruition as I anticipated 

Channa


----------



## vwalan (Apr 17, 2018)

channa said:


> for what it is worth I would agree with Zombies figures. you pick up bits of work as you go along to put bread on the table, and the figure of £500 per month sounds about right albeit a few years ago now,
> 
> Would I fulltime again? answer to that is a simple YES.
> 
> ...



get an mot exempt vehicle .... that cures that one ...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

Channa !
Why don’t you do a bit of a ‘Hugh Furnly Whittingstall’ & Travel about as a Livaboard in a Motorhome BUT do Cooking from what you Forrage while on your travels,
As you may know i have little problems with getting Fresh Meat / Game / Occasionally Fish off the Beach (Although I’ve kinda given that fishing malarkey up recently), Always looking in Hedgerows for Tasty bits but it’s rare that I see any women about at that time in the morning.


----------



## runnach (Apr 17, 2018)

A general con of fulltiming and an opinion more than a fact 

We have some fantastic encounters you couldn't buy in a travel agents whether it be a sunset, storm all cosy, or sat on a cliftop in Gairloch when dolphins make an appearance

All beautiful things that make you grateful you are alive, but for singletons there can be a tremendous guilt that the experience is not shared with someone 

Don't mistake that for loneliness which is a reasonable assumption sometimes it probably is but on occasion there does seem a dimension missing other singles probably understand 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 17, 2018)

I’ve said in the past that I was single through choice, & was Alone but NOT Lonely... 

Now I have Cider in the Fridge !.


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Apr 18, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I’ve said in the past that I was single through choice, & was Alone but NOT Lonely...
> 
> Now I have Cider in the Fridge !.



Reached Level 2 in my Liveaboard training, can cook up a storm, one pot stylie, am at himselfs disposable every second I’m on the Nest.... and all he thinks he’s got is cider in the fridge?? MEN!!  LOL!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 18, 2018)

Hen on the Nest said:


> Reached Level 2 in my Liveaboard training, can cook up a storm, one pot stylie, am at himselfs disposable every second I’m on the Nest.... and all he thinks he’s got is cider in the fridge?? MEN!!  LOL!



Yes, ‘Possibly’ some truth in that, BUT you have only ‘Reached’ level 2,,,NOT Passed it !,

I have to Shuffle ALL THE WAY from my seat to the Fridge to get a Cider when you’re NOT on board the Nest,,,,Most would have the Foresight to at least Pack a Cool Box & Put At arms reach before they Leave me to fend for myself for any lengh of time !


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Apr 18, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yes, ‘Possibly’ some truth in that, BUT you have only ‘Reached’ level 2,,,NOT Passed it !,
> 
> I have to Shuffle ALL THE WAY from my seat to the Fridge to get a Cider when you’re NOT on board the Nest,,,,Most would have the Foresight to at least Pack a Cool Box & Put At arms reach before they Leave me to fend for myself for any lengh of time !



I have just one word in response to that.... MANWICH! (and guys, that’s not an insult lol!!)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 18, 2018)

Hen on the Nest said:


> I have just one word in response to that.... MANWICH! (and guys, that’s not an insult lol!!)



Ok,,,ok,,,Mutter, Mumble, Mumble, 
Cough Cough ,,,!!!

Oh you just HAD to bring THE BEST SANDWICH IVE EVER HAD into this didn’t you !!,

Oh that’s a Low Blow,,,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh well the  Triles & Tribulations of being a Full Time Livaboard means you have to get on with the Everyday ‘Stuff’ wherever & Whenever you can,  Sooo as I am currently at a little ‘Private’ Park up that I can occasionally use & the weather is FANTASTIC it’s time to do a bit more -
As I said a bit back, The Whole Exterior including the Cab has been Flattend down -


4 Locks have been Fitted (Permanently Stuck with Puraflex 40 Adesive Metal To Metal & With Temporary Screws Fitted until I Finnish the Painting Then The Bolts & Backing Pads can Bought & Fitted) 2 to the Habitation Doors -

& 2 to the Main Cab Doors in the same manner - (Expand the Next couple of pictures to see them on the Cab)
The Rubber Strip has been Glued & Puraflex 40 On the Entire Length of the Coachworks (Shopping Trolley Handles Hight) -

This will be Painted Grey
Also had enough for fitting on the Bumper & The Bonnet -

This will also be Painted Grey (Cab will be Black, & The White bit above will be Painted Grey With the Skirts & Rubber as Mentioned)

Now I can just Wipe all the Exterior down with White Spirit & 2nd Coat the Black Coachworks


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok, Beggars can’t be Choosers & leading this lifestyle means making do with what & Where you can to do Jobs & Maintenance.
But it’s SODs LAW That Having got a BEAUTIFUL day to Apply the 2nd Coat of Black to the Previously Prepared Coachworks AND Having removed All the Stickers from the Cab & Applying the 1st coat of Black to that & then sitting back to look at the achievement for the Morning-



& Having done all the above, The Farmer THEN Decided to Muck Spread, Till & then Plow the Field that Starts 20mt Or so away from The Nests current park up !. So Have now got an Earthy Brown & Very Fertile Dust covered Finnish, Still it May disguise MY smell & give me something to now blame it on in the future, Soooo Result Really!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh it must be my end, as it let me post a Screenshot of the upload failure!.

Oh,,,Oh it just let me do it !.




Lucky no one reads this rubbish I post.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 22, 2018)

In my Best Victor Meldrew voice -
‘I Just DONT BELIEVE it !’

Not only was the Nest Wet n Fresh Final Coat of Black Lovelyness COVERED in Pollen, Flies, Dust & Manure Stench thanks to the Neighbouring Farmer within 30 min of Finnishing yesterday afternoon, BUT The Gods obviously wanted to have a bit of a Laugh @ our efforts so sent a REALLY heavy, Abrupt, & Unforgiving Rain Storm at Midnight to wreak it’s wrath just before the paint was fully Dry of course !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 22, 2018)

Aw, bummer! 

Never mind.
It might not look like a 'Homes & Gardens' finish any more, but at least your Nest is sealed & sorted for now (hopefully!!) 

We've not had big thunderstorms here but it's had a few piddles since late morning. In fact, it's piddling a bit now.
Hope sun gets out soon. Talking about Sod's Law, I did a big towel wash this morning and they're still waiting to go out on the line.

So you see, this blinkin' 'orrible wet stuff we've suffered for weeks is only good for ducks & anything outside that needs a drink.
Wish it would 'Sod's Law' off and pester somebody else


----------



## harrow (Apr 22, 2018)

Rain last night down here in London but full sun so far today,

:dance:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 22, 2018)

Well it’s been a Lovely day here in East Sussex l, But it’s been spent or rather Wasted ‘making good’ So to say, So very much a case of Two steps Forward, One step back at times, but it all has to be factored in as Part of the Lifestyle.
So The Nest looks like This Now -



So One or two more coats with a Tickle in between with a bit of Wet n Dry & THATS it for another year !


----------



## harrow (Apr 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well it’s been a Lovely day here in East Sussex l, But it’s been spent or rather Wasted ‘making good’ So to say, So very much a case of Two steps Forward, One step back at times, but it all has to be factored in as Part of the Lifestyle.
> So The Nest looks like This Now -
> View attachment 62854
> 
> So One or two more coats with a Tickle in between with a bit of Wet n Dry & THATS it for another year !



It would look nice painted white ?

:drive:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 22, 2018)

harrow said:


> It would look nice painted white ?
> 
> :drive:



Oh you,,,Don’t Start !,,,,


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 22, 2018)

harrow said:


> It would look nice painted white ?
> 
> :drive:



a nice shade of pink would be better


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 22, 2018)

A few subtle, decal trims would finish it off well. Maybe in reflective white or silver


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi ya Ed, (When is the next video!)

Yeah to be honest I put a shout out on here MONTHS & Months ago to see if anyone knew someone that could ‘Comic book Graffiti’ The Nest in a Zombie style, maybe as part of an Art Project But There was No Takers, Couldn’t Wrap the vehicle because of the numerous Horizontal  ‘Ribbing’ . Looked At Decals, But couldn’t decide!!!!.
So I just ended up Painting The WHOLE Nest to date Including the Entire Roof being Flexicryled & Painted , A Few Bits of Filler work on the Coachworks (Mainly Battle Scars & Where I got rid of the Awning) has taken around 40 HRs, & just have The Last Coat of Grey to do, & The Last Coat of Black On The Cab to do, Then got some Reflective Tape To Put around So Probably another 10 HRs ish to Finnish.
The WORST & BY FAR the most difficult thing to find, & mainly what I wanted to Highlight to others that might be considering a life Fulltiming is, Weather & Finding a few suitable Park ups to do such works & Maintenance in Bitesize pieces.
I usually just do small chunks at a time as necessary in Lay-bys, Have used Adjacent Walls to Stand On if No chance of Damage, is Safe & Practical & Not obvious to onlookers, Have Provided & Shared a Cider & a Steak Sandwich with Lorry Driver who had an Empty Flatbed Trailer On The Back, & all sorts of other kindness offered to get jobs done.

I actually thought I was kinda Lucky Negotiating a Park up for occasional use for this project, so I could Come & Go as I wanted, But then SODS LAW Scupperd those plans to a degree & I went Backwards for a stage. 
Thanks to The Farmer!, (Obviously Bad Timing on My part Not His).


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 23, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> a nice shade of pink would be better



Funny you should say that Trixie, 
Hmmmm, Let me think about that for a moment!!!!


NO,,,NO,,, HELL NO !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 23, 2018)

Well done that man, a truly heroic job and a great stealth colour! 

I hand painted our old two-tone Autosleeper green/white a few years ago with Tekaloid - I didn't paint top of the roof, mind! - and that was bad enough. Did it in batches bitting & bobbing over several weeks, undercoating first then top coating. Waiting for the right weather to arrive when you're painting outside is a real pain. It's the prep going round masking all the holes and cutouts that drags it out, and yours is a monster truck so 40 hours is nothing short of a miracle imo  

Bet you are feeling so chuffed now. LOVE that it isn't white anymore


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey You, Hi ya, & Thank You.
Have you got any Pictures of your Masterpiece ?.

Yeah I have to say it’s just about Picking your day, getting your head down, & Getting On with it isn’t it !.
It mad a Huge difference for a couple of days This year having an extra pair of hands Provided by a ‘Trainee’  to Hold, Poke, Prod, Wipe & Even Having a Cuppa or a Cold Bottle of Drink thrust at you now & again means less time Stopped = More gets done.
Pluss it has to be said I LOVE the smell of Deep Heat Muscle Rub,,,Just wish I had Muscles for it to put it on.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> In my Best Victor Meldrew voice -
> ‘I Just DONT BELIEVE it !’
> 
> Not only was the Nest Wet n Fresh Final Coat of Black Lovelyness COVERED in Pollen, Flies, Dust & Manure Stench thanks to the Neighbouring Farmer within 30 min of Finnishing yesterday afternoon, BUT The Gods obviously wanted to have a bit of a Laugh @ our efforts so sent a REALLY heavy, Abrupt, & Unforgiving Rain Storm at Midnight to wreak it’s wrath just before the paint was fully Dry of course !



Isn't the current finish a bit more stealth, in fact it's perfect for the rat rod look.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey You, Hi ya, & Thank You.
> Have you got any Pictures of your Masterpiece ?.
> 
> Yeah I have to say it’s just about Picking your day, getting your head down, & Getting On with it isn’t it !.
> ...



Well, there's an old thread here that had some pictures, but this being the interwebby thingy Phil has probably done lots of housekeeping with the site since then & moved things around as pics aren't there any more.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 23, 2018)

You've made me nostalgic now, NZ! Just found the old thread from when we swapped the old girl's pinto engine for diesel.

Happy days!

Here it is: Heart Transplant! It's got pics!! Wonder where the other pics of the painted camper went??


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 23, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Isn't the current finish a bit more stealth, in fact it's perfect for the rat rod look.



Yeah I guess it is actually, I fancied a change & I think it kinda works, Plus it brings the old girl a bit more up to date I feel, I mean at 22years old (That’s around 75 in Livaboard Vehicle terms) she needed a Bit of TLC.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm starting to get mildly excited about everything now (mind you, I will enjoy keeping mr brown in suspenders for as long as possible   )

I have finally - at snail's pace! - started down the road of selling or renting out house. Estate agent yesterday said we would have no bother with either and reckoned their would be good demand for it. I'm leaning towards selling, but no doubt there will be plenty of heated debates between now and next week.

Everything still up in the air, but estate agent is going to ring me back next Monday. Meanwhile need to ponder long and hard as to which way we're going to jump - sell or rent? sell or rent? sell or rent? AAAAARGH!

Either way it involves a mountain of sorting, clearing out, cleaning etc. BUT - it will be sooooooo cathartic!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

Can I just add - thinking on the title of his thread - one of the CONS of full timing is all the prep you need to do before you can even start! :raofl::banana::drive:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

Well That’s One step Put Gingerly forward, Now keep the Momentum going & Order a Skip for your Other Half,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,To help with the Mass Clear Out !.

Good Luck with the 1st of SOOO MANY Decisions to be Made.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Can I just add - thinking on the title of his thread - one of the CONS of full timing is all the prep you need to do before you can even start! :raofl::banana::drive:



I would actually call it a ‘Pro’ as the feeling you get when it’s done is VERY FREEING For each of The Mind, Body & Soul.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I would actually call it a ‘Pro’ as the feeling you get when it’s done is VERY FREEING For each of The Mind, Body & Soul.



Absolutely! I call it 'cathartic' as it forces you to offload all the unnecessary cr*p accumulated over the years


----------



## harrow (Apr 24, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> started down the road of selling or renting out house. Estate agent yesterday said we would have no bother with either and reckoned their would be good demand for it.



What estate agents say,

and what they do,

*come in said the spider to the fly....*

The one snag with selling down here in London is the speed that property prices go up, if I ever wanted to return I could not afford to.

:wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

harrow said:


> What estate agents say,
> 
> and what they do,
> 
> ...


Fortunately I'm not in London 

I believe some areas in London the house prices have dropped by 7% or so since January? Interesting! Let's see where that goes...

There aren't *too* many flies on me I hope, Harrow. I have always kept an eye on our own local property market out of interest, I do know the area, I do my research & have a reasonable idea about whether the agents are talking total rubbish or not. Plus, we occasionally talk to each other (i.e. neighbours!) up here about stuff in general, including property.

Also I know my own property in particular.  Already had a good idea about value and how easy it might be to shift. It was the worst house in the street with the most potential when we bought it 15 years ago.  I've never needed Homes under the Hammer to tell this granny about property. I was doing stuff like that years before the program was even invented, as I'm sure a lot of others on the forum have too! 

But who knows for sure? Only one one way to find out! As for Estate Agents, plus ca change as they say - I am *always* cynical about them...


----------



## harrow (Apr 24, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Fortunately I'm not in London
> 
> I believe some areas in London the house prices have dropped by 7% or so since January? Interesting! Let's see where that goes...
> 
> ...



You see the *stamp duty down here* on a run down terrace house without any off street parking *is £20,000 just in tax*


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 24, 2018)

One of the reasons I was put off putting the house on the market last year was stamp duty costs and rip off prices of estate agents fees ... 
by the time solicitors take their blood I mean money, we were limited to what we could afford (yes we are down south too)... having decided I always want a base our other option would to buy a property outright up north or buy a small flat or retirement property eventually here in the south 
I went to see a financial advisor last year, I made his toes curl with some of my financial judgements over the years .... I do try no worry about the tomorrow's if I can help it !!


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 24, 2018)

Times change and so do we. 

Currently I am living my dream pottering about in Floyd (1997 Weinsberg Komet)

but in teh future, who knows, a boat on the canal or some bricks in the sun.

Whatever we do, however we do it, whichever way it is funded, options are never a bad thing.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

Absolutely Right Ed,
If you have the Luxury of Options then THATS a Brilliant position to be in.


Some People aren’t as blessed with Options in there life though!.


----------



## runnach (Apr 24, 2018)

To my mind until you sell out and step off the roundabout property aint worth worrying about everything is linked in. Due to divorce from my betrothed we sold 55 K below what houses were fetching 12 months prior 27.5 k would be useful but market timing was dictated rather than choice.

Given a choice , I would keep and rent medium term blips aside you get capital growth and if mortgaged at least tenants contribute via rent albeit sometimes no income as such.

I didn't have the luxury of holding on to bricks and mortar so was happy to see the back of it.

Would I fulltime again ? Yes the simple answer, fulltiming is a lifestyle decision and brings its own set of problems namely difficult to access the property market again on the same footing and full timing has its challenges,

For me at least the freedom no bad neighbours I moved on and experiences I cherish 

I do miss it 

I believe the wilding side is becoming more difficult so sites need to be factored into the finances It can be a challenge but I believe anything worth having comes at a cost 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2018)

Well with all this Rain again it brings with it a Pro & a Con -
Pro = The Nests Main Water Tanks & ALL the Aux Tanks Are FULL TO THE BRIM. Even the Kettle & The Flasks.
Con = I should really Shower !.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well with all this Rain again it brings with it a Pro & a Con -
> Pro = The Nests Main Water Tanks & ALL the Aux Tanks Are FULL TO THE BRIM. Even the Kettle & The Flasks.
> Con = I should really Shower !.


I wondered what the strange smell was this morning, here's me thinking it's farmers & their silage


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I wondered what the strange smell was this morning, here's me thinking it's farmers & their silage



It’s actually
‘Oder Zombie’ by ‘Hugo’s There’
A very unique & unforgettable aroma!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 28, 2018)

Good morning Peeps,
Well it’s coming up to the end of yet ANOTHER month & we are already a quarter the way through this year & ONLY some 54 days from the Longest Day of the year !.  HOW FRIGHTENING IS THAT !!.

As most that know me will testify, I still do my monthly tally up of resources used, at around this time, whilst having a pot of coffee, as a monthly habit, money spent & alike as it gives a good indication of how the Following Month is going to be to Make up for either my Frivolous Spend, Or indeed Have an EXTRA treat or ‘Look forward to’ as they say, Like The Cinema Or a Harvester Dinner To balance the books to enable Life aboard The Nest to be Safe, Comfortable, Trouble Free, & Enjoyable, Otherwise ‘WHY Would anyone do it ‘. 

This has got me to thinking, (Which is no mean feat for a Brainless Zombie I can tell you)

When Talking / Listening To People around me in the ‘Non Livaboard’ circles that I occasionally Shuffle in i VERY often hear almost daily ‘Concerns’ from them about MONEY’ that then seem to Dominate ALL that then Follows in most of the conversations they have -
Finding Money, Saving Money, Can’t Afford This, That will have to wait, & So On. & ALL the While Wanting Or Dreaming To Also fund extended Trips with a Vehicle or become a Full Time Livaboard on the Road !.

It truly amazes me how they haven’t realised that Not only are they possibly living above Their means already, But by them wanting this Mainstream, Conforming, & What is widely Perceived as ‘Normal’ existence in bricks & mortar & Having All The associated ‘necessities’ of Having Properties  Vehicles, Latest Phones, Ect it obviously bears the very consequences that prompt their ‘Concerns’ That then tends to then Dominate EVERY BLINKING CONVERSATION that quite frankly gets tiresome when hearing it regularly, it kinda makes me NOT want to invite them round for coffee & a catch up or press send on my monthly Text contact duties, to keep in touch!.

IF Living on this Tightrope is apparently NOT making them Happy, Overwhelming them with Worry, Notching Up Debt, Narrowing Conversation Topics, making them forget how to smile & Restricting What they can actually ‘DO’ in life, Then I wonder why they Don’t do something about their existence & Start ‘Living The Livaboard Lifestyle’ that they Profess to Dream about or Want.

The Nest current Status is -
The Nest is Taxed, Insured, MOTd, Safe & in Good Repair.
Water Main & Aux Tanks               FULL
Cassette.                                        Emptied 
Gas.                                                8lt (Don’t really use)
Fuel Main & Aux Tanks.                 FULL
Genny Main & Aux Tanks              FULL
Food (cupboards).                        Absolutely FULL 
Food (Fridge)                                 Absolutely FULL
Cider, Rhubarb Vodka, Donuts, Malted Milk Biscuits (Let’s NOT even go there !)
Coal Nuts & Wood (For Multi Fuel Stove) FULL
Fellow Livaboard Circle of Mates  Caught up with
Other Mates                               Caught Up with (Sigh)
Credit Card Paid.                        Yep £0 Ballence
Money in Bank.                            £345
Do I care,                                      Nope,
Am I Safe & Warm                       Yep
Am I Happy,                                  Yep

Got a Sea View, Steak & ALL the Trimmings for Dinner Tonight.
Think I may go a tad North tomorrow, I fancy going to see the new Marvel Movie ‘Infinity Wars’ hopefully showing in Tunbridge Wells then Maybe even Frankie & Bennys after !.
Anyone Fancy it ?.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 28, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Good morning Peeps,
> Well it’s coming up to the end of yet ANOTHER month & we are already a quarter the way through this year & ONLY some 54 days from the Longest Day of the year !.  HOW FRIGHTENING IS THAT !!.
> 
> As most that know me will testify, I still do my monthly tally up of resources used, at around this time, whilst having a pot of coffee, as a monthly habit, money spent & alike as it gives a good indication of how the Following Month is going to be to Make up for either my Frivolous Spend, Or indeed Have an EXTRA treat or ‘Look forward to’ as they say, Like The Cinema Or a Harvester Dinner To balance the books to enable Life aboard The Nest to be Safe, Comfortable, Trouble Free, & Enjoyable, Otherwise ‘WHY Would anyone do it ‘.
> ...



Sums it up perfectly :wave:

Enjoy your steak tonight ...we're having the customary, bones of our arse, end of the week, egg and chips :lol-053:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 28, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Sums it up perfectly :wave:
> 
> Enjoy your steak tonight ...we're having the customary, bones of our arse, end of the week, egg and chips :lol-053:



Hey Hi ya,
OH YUMMY!!!
Egg n Chips OMG YESSS !.

Have to be honest I think that ‘Chips’ are about the ONLY thing that is Missed aboard The Nest,,,Tried All sorts of Oven & Grill Chips, Nope Nope Nopety Nope with a Big Helping of NOPE !
So it’s Chip Shop Chips about once a week & that works well.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 28, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I wondered what the strange smell was this morning, here's me thinking it's farmers & their silage



I don't mind farmyard smells but i don't  know about eau de zombie. 

I suppose the one thing that ties me  to bricks and mortar is my daughter  and  g/kids. Apart from shortish trips away, fitted between hospital appointments, i've seen them pretty much every day since they were born. It might be easier once they are both at school, or is that just an excuse to hang my insecurities on?

Pity i'm so far away, steak and trimmings sounds yummy, can't remember the last time I had steak.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 28, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> I don't mind farmyard smells but i don't  know about eau de zombie.
> 
> I suppose the one thing that ties me  to bricks and mortar is my daughter  and  g/kids. Apart from shortish trips away, fitted between hospital appointments, i've seen them pretty much every day since they were born. It might be easier once they are both at school, or is that just an excuse to hang my insecurities on?
> 
> Pity i'm so far away, steak and trimmings sounds yummy, can't remember the last time I had steak.



Hey Yorkslass,

Don’t get me wrong, my post certainly wasn’t designed to be an ‘Anti Brick n Morter’ Post & everyone should become a Livaboard!...NO NO nooooo far from it, Each to their own form of happiness is what I signe up too.

What i was kinda trying to say is, I have heard MUCH MORE ‘Doom, Gloom, Woe is Me, & General comments like ‘I haven’t got any Money’ from the People that Have Or Own A Property Or Two, between them & of course then have all the Associated costs that that attracts, A Car or Two between them & of course Then have all the associated costs that That attracts, A choice of Laptops, Tablets & Home Computers Between them, A Home Phone & A cpl of Mobiles between them, Sky TV & Internet Packages or similar costs, Then just go on about how they haven’t got any money to Buy a Van Or Motorhome & Live a similar life to many of us & CANT THEN make the connection as to WHY they’ve never got any money, Always Working to pay for or Maintain what they’ve got, Almost constantly buying Cheap to replace what breaks to make what money they have go just a bit further as the rule that says ‘The More you Have, The More it takes to Keep it’ Demands, & Can’t remember when they spent £100 on a good night out if that’s what they want to do simply because ‘They Want to’ !.
Is kinda what I meant ish,

& would you like a Jacket Potato or Potato Waffle with the Steak you’re too far away to have ?...
& OI,,,! Don’t knock ‘Oder Zombie’,,, it’s one of the few Fragrances that will stand the test of time, & Actually gets Stronger with age !


----------



## runnach (Apr 28, 2018)

Sadly NZ most people are sucked into the dizzy world of consumerism. It is a life changing predicament especially amongst the young to not have the latest smart phone, £120 trainers etc that legacy stops with them and many parents go for the easy life and cave in.

It isn't that long ago, that renting a home had stigma classed as some social misfit or failure.

People perhaps have priorities wrong ,Often chasing shadows and illusions of course that is a personal opinion 

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 28, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Yorkslass,
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, my post certainly wasn’t designed to be an ‘Anti Brick n Morter’ Post & everyone should become a Livaboard!...NO NO nooooo far from it, Each to their own form of happiness is what I signe up too.
> 
> ...




A jacket potatoe would be very nice, especially if it's cooked on/in the log burner, memories  of bonfire food.

Your not wrong about the hamster wheel that is bricks and mortar. It's nor really a good way to live. I was thinking about moving onto the canal, but getting a permanent mooring is near impossible, then you have the associated  costs of mooring fees and maintenance, another hamster wheel scenario.

Life can be complicated.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 28, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> A jacket potatoe would be very nice, especially if it's cooked on/in the log burner, memories  of bonfire food.
> 
> Your not wrong about the hamster wheel that is bricks and mortar. It's nor really a good way to live. I was thinking about moving onto the canal, but getting a permanent mooring is near impossible, then you have the associated  costs of mooring fees and maintenance, another hamster wheel scenario.
> 
> Life can be complicated.



Ahhhh, Life is only as complicated as you make it !.
Seriously,,,DEAL with things as they Present themselves, Have a CLEAR focus on what you want, & Take Baby Steps in that general direction with EVERYTHING that you then do.

I lived & Cruised on Boats for over 25 years in total, Only selling up & Getting into Vehicles in the last 5 years or so, & I found that it ONLY got expensive (Relatively speaking) when I STOPPED cruising for extended periods of time (Say 3 Months) & used it more like a Caravan on Water... I Cruised ALL OVER the Place & I can say that on one occasion when I went from Inverness to Carcassone, Then On To Croatia that took 2 years (By choose) to complete including the Return Trip back to Bristol Docks it Cost around the £12k mark , Witch is a very similar Monthly Amount to the Ave Total Monthly Spend On The Nest Currently!.
Livaboard life on a Boat, Van OR Motorhome ONLY really works ‘IF YOU MOVE’ in my opinion.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 28, 2018)

NZ, you are what I would dare describe as one of life's adventurers, not afraid to move about about and 'take risks', as your average guy in the street would probably say.

Had a rare visit from my nephew last night (lives at a fair distance from us) and was telling him about out plans to full-time.

Got to say his reaction was typical of what I've experienced recently, particularly as I'm now talking openly about full-timing  and sharing thoughts and plans with local friends etc.

"You can't just do that, what are you going to do to earn a living?!"
"What happens when you get ill and there's no house to come back to?!" 

etc. etc. etc. Zzzzzzzzzz  :sleep-040: :sleep-027:

Basically, they're all treating me as if I'm mad!

Plus the OH is also secretly panicking, I can tell... he said the other day "what am I going to do with my CDs, there's quite a few I don't want to part with?!" I can see it's going to be a long, hard road to educate him in the art of letting go. {sigh} 

So, in between firefighting the usual day-to-day cr*p life throws at us all (in my case right now that means getting one old banger of a 16-year old broken Kangoo fixed, thus keeping me on the road earning a bit of dosh, no doubt to pay for its repair bill!), I will also be instructing the estate agent to set the ball rolling this next week. 

I guess the only way to do this is to 'fight the fire' of day-to-day with one hand and use my other to try and manage the change of direction - hope I don't sprain both wrists in the process... 

Just need to keep putting one foot in front of the other, ey?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi ya MSG,
I’m just on my way out the door, But wanted to say just a Cpl of things -
Get a Note Pad & Pen, Right Down ALL what the Naysayers say in Bullet Point Form, as most of what the say is Sensible Concerns by People that actually KNOW & Care about YOU.
Then sit with your O/H & Go through them Properly to conclusion BEFORE doing anything with reference to your Property!.
Understand what Size, Type of Vehicle would suit your Needs, Buy the Best you can afford with a view of Buying & Enjoying life, Rather than Buying then Kitting Out !. (Yes it will cost a bit more, But think INSTANT quality of life).
I’ve NEVER lived in a House or any Bricks n Morter in fact, So This life to ME in this environment is as Natural as Your life is to you in your environment, But BOTH very different. So be ABSOLUTELY SURE That this move to Fulltiming is right FOR YOU !.

Happy to talk later, But it’s getting Dull, Grey n Murky so have things to do.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 28, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> NZ, you are what I would dare describe as one of life's adventurers, not afraid to move about about and 'take risks', as your average guy in the street would probably say.
> 
> Had a rare visit from my nephew last night (lives at a fair distance from us) and was telling him about out plans to full-time.
> 
> ...




Your going to get that Marie the negative nancies all throwing all sort of scenarios your way. 
Keep doing what your doing and continue to be the driving force in all of this ..keep in mind exactly what you want your end result to be 

I talk about it all the time and daydream and admire all those that go fulltime. Spending much of my time in the caravan during the winter and commuting to and from work I realised that my home is my sanctuary.  That's not to say that one day I don't want to give it all up... as I have already detached from it in many ways..however I have to think long and hard If I gave it up and lived off the proceeds then great but once that money goes ...theres nothing zilch !! we don't have inheritance coming our way on either side so it literally would be 'oh f@xk what do we do now'. 

As for 'stuff' ..theres absolutely nothing in this house I would save  if it was to vanish off the face of the earth ..my dog a few photos and my dad's ashes. 

I admire your drive you seem determined ...


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 28, 2018)

Marie, It’s a very enjoyable and rewarding way of life and you meet some really interesting folk, but please go into it with your eyes wide open. Going liveaboard as a single person is *very* different to doing it as a couple.

We’ve lived on sailing boats, narrowboats, vans etc. as a couple. I say as a couple because of all the folks we met on our travels the thing that went wrong for most couples  was when it was one person’s dream and their partner was ‘dragged along’. I’ve known couples split up over the way of life and seen long term marriages broken, so think really hard and make sure you both want to do it. 

I don’t want to put a damper on your dreams, but I also don’t want to see you hurt. If you want a chat, you have my number or pm me.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 28, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Your going to get that Marie the negative nancies all throwing all sort of scenarios your way.
> Keep doing what your doing and continue to be the driving force in all of this ..keep in mind exactly what you want your end result to be
> 
> I talk about it all the time and daydream and admire all those that go fulltime. Spending much of my time in the caravan during the winter and commuting to and from work I realised that my home is my sanctuary.  That's not to say that one day I don't want to give it all up... as I have already detached from it in many ways..however I have to think long and hard If I gave it up and lived off the proceeds then great but once that money goes ...theres nothing zilch !! we don't have inheritance coming our way on either side so it literally would be 'oh f@xk what do we do now'.
> ...


Thanks, Jac, much of it is "needs must"!

When your income is as small as ours it's actually a bit of a no-brainer (well, it seems that way to me, but I could be wrong).

We ARE lucky enough to have two big assets in the form of property - but for anyone who might get carried away thinking we're sitting dead pretty, we aren't talking about London or 'darn sarf' mega money values, these are 2 small run-of-the-mill properties that will always have a ceiling limit on their value, and the combined value of both properties probably wouldn't even buy a square yard in a one bed shoe box down in the Smoke. 

Yes, you could live OK on the sales proceeds for a few years - after the taxman has taken a chunk out of it first, especially if you sell main residence and don't quickly put sales proceeds, or a least some of them, back into another brick & mortar "primary home", but ultimately the money would be finite and run out.

Put it this way, it's not what the financiers would advise as a decent 'retirement amount' - whatever they mean by that!

So we (i.e. primarily me pushing it!) are going ahead, but leaning towards renting first as this doesn't feel such a drastic "jumping off a cliff" (and makes Neil feel a bit less panicky!). This gives you a  "get-out-of-jail-card-free" if full timing doesn't ultimately work out. I know for certain renting will not be without its trials & tribulations, but at least I'm not new to that particular game. I also know I'd be pretty gutted to admit defeat down the line and have to come back later once we'd left the property behind us, but I'll cross that bridge if or when it shows up. I don't know how any of it it will pan out - who does, it's all in the future - but there's only one damn way to find out!!

PS - I'm hoping I won't be spending too much of any future winters in the cold, Jac!!!


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Apr 28, 2018)

Edina said:


> Marie, It’s a very enjoyable and rewarding way of life and you meet some really interesting folk, but please go into it with your eyes wide open. Going liveaboard as a single person is *very* different to doing it as a couple.
> 
> We’ve lived on sailing boats, narrowboats, vans etc. as a couple. I say as a couple because of all the folks we met on our travels the thing that went wrong for most couples  was when it was one person’s dream and their partner was ‘dragged along’. I’ve known couples split up over the way of life and seen long term marriages broken, so think really hard and make sure you both want to do it.
> 
> I don’t want to put a damper on your dreams, but I also don’t want to see you hurt. If you want a chat, you have my number or pm me.



Sound advice Edina, as NZ said earlier, it’s not for everyone & it would be an awful mistake to forge ahead at the cost of your relationship. NZ said before he left that an option might be for you to try it for 6 months over winter & see how you get on, if you can get through a winter, summer is a doddle! Not an easy decision, I know from experience. Tell himself to add all his CD’s to hard drive, SORTED!! Good Luck.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 28, 2018)

Edina said:


> Marie, It’s a very enjoyable and rewarding way of life and you meet some really interesting folk, but please go into it with your eyes wide open. Going liveaboard as a single person is *very* different to doing it as a couple.
> 
> We’ve lived on sailing boats, narrowboats, vans etc. as a couple. I say as a couple because of all the folks we met on our travels the thing that went wrong for most couples  was when it was one person’s dream and their partner was ‘dragged along’. I’ve known couples split up over the way of life and seen long term marriages broken, so think really hard and make sure you both want to do it.
> 
> I don’t want to put a damper on your dreams, but I also don’t want to see you hurt. If you want a chat, you have my number or pm me.


Point very well taken, Chris, thank you.

By deciding to go down the renting route I'm hoping it's belt 'n' braces and not total bridge burning - at least we can come back if it goes belly up!

And believe me, after putting up with Neil 24/7 for over 21 years I'm sure we'll find a way of working round the confines of camper life!

Another iron in my fire is to maybe buy a plot of land to park the camper up - somewhere in the sun, obviously, land is too blinkin' expensive in faded old Brittania 

My nephew called last night and the first thing he asked was "Do you want me to see if I can get you an Irish passport?" !! :lol-053:
I do (did) have an Irish mother and Neil has Irish grandparents, so it's a possibility.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 28, 2018)

Trust me folks - if our relationship was going to go belly up it would have done so long ago, and for far worse reasons than sharing the restrictions of camper van llfe! I'm not saying it's impossible, but my gut reaction and understanding says not. 

PLUS Neil is on board with this, he decided before Christmas. I may have been nagging him for 5 years but it takes him that long to make a decision about anything. 'Tis a wonder he makes it out of bed every morning!!!


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 28, 2018)

*Renting your house*

Is probably a good first step.
It gives some security. IF you change your plans.
It does not solve the illness problem as you have to give at least 2 months notice.
The other advantage is you get income and increase in value. There are dissdvantages as well.
We are in year 5 and so far all is good and we c
We continue to  rent our house.
This despite a few problems.
These have all been sorted by our agent and I suggest getting a good agent is a must.


We believe we will not live in it again but sell and buy another if we need to.
Pm me if you like.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 28, 2018)

Question:-

Should I get a little trailer tent to tow, then Neil will have somewhere to go when I send him to the doghouse?

:lol-049::lol-053: 

Hmm. Maybe that's not a completely daft idea ... :idea:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 28, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Is probably a good first step.
> It gives some security. IF you change your plans.
> It does not solve the illness problem as you have to give at least 2 months notice.
> The other advantage is you get income and increase in value. There are dissdvantages as well.
> ...


Phil, I've already been thinking along exactly the same lines...


----------



## ashbyspannerman (Apr 29, 2018)

Here I sit in my van, technically fulltiming but not really, we planned to go full timing, spending our time exploring the world, meeting new people, just living without the burdens of everyday life. Sadly my wife was taken by the dreaded 'C'. For a year after she passed I built the latest van, the hardest thing emotionally I have ever done when it was supposed to be for both of us. After I lost Debbie I took over parenting our foster child, he returned to his birth father at the end of last year, so then I had to go back to 'work' to pay the bills. Debbie's youngest daughter lives with me, with her partner, now her eldest daughter has returned and is sleeping in my bed with her partner, so I sleep in my van on the drive at weekends, and in my truck anywhere in the country during the week, there will always be 'what ifs' cautionary tales, take it from one who has been through the mill, do what you want to do while you can, no one knows what is around the corner. 

 I am now a long distance truck driver with my mate, unfortunately due to the excessive h&s rules we have to abide by nowadays there are more and more places where he isn't accepted, when that becomes too much to deal with then the house will be rented out and Denzel and I will travel in a van instead of a 44 tonner!


----------



## ashbyspannerman (Apr 29, 2018)

Denzel!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 29, 2018)

ashbyspannerman said:


> Here I sit in my van, technically fulltiming but not really, we planned to go full timing, spending our time exploring the world, meeting new people, just living without the burdens of everyday life. Sadly my wife was taken by the dreaded 'C'. For a year after she passed I built the latest van, the hardest thing emotionally I have ever done when it was supposed to be for both of us. After I lost Debbie I took over parenting our foster child, he returned to his birth father at the end of last year, so then I had to go back to 'work' to pay the bills. Debbie's youngest daughter lives with me, with her partner, now her eldest daughter has returned and is sleeping in my bed with her partner, so I sleep in my van on the drive at weekends, and in my truck anywhere in the country during the week, there will always be 'what ifs' cautionary tales, take it from one who has been through the mill, do what you want to do while you can, no one knows what is around the corner.
> 
> I am now a long distance truck driver with my mate, unfortunately due to the excessive h&s rules we have to abide by nowadays there are more and more places where he isn't accepted, when that becomes too much to deal with then the house will be rented out and Denzel and I will travel in a van instead of a 44 tonner!


Thanks for that lovely, heartfelt post, ashbyspannerman 

(I've now got salt in my morning cup of coffee, yuk! ).

I am always blown away by people's back stories, where they've been & what they've done, and how life often deals some cr*ppy hands out to those who least deserve it.

When we finally get on the road maybe we can meet up for a cuppa with you & Denzel at one of your regular pitstops.

Sounds like you're doing a grand job & I'm sure your Debbie is proud of you - I believe those who've gone are still there looking over our shoulders keeping an eye out


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 30, 2018)

Today is A FOWL Day Weather wise, Strong & Hard GUSTING winds Shaking & Rocking The Nest & absolutely THROWING it down in sheets with ICEY Rain...(Not quite Hail but close).

Now some may Take a day like today as a Horrible Negative, But NOPE,,,The Water Tanks Are Full To the Brim Thanks To thease conditions, I’m in an out the way & Suitible Park Up, No one is about at all, The Multi Fuel Stove is on & Burning away Nicely, & Because There’s going to be NO let up in the Weather any time soon, 

it means LOADS more Water to come, So this means-
It’s GOT to be Clothes & Bedding Washing Day, as each load in the Washing Machine takes 45lt of water (& around 25 Minuets). 4 Loads should do it, & I will have Clean & Dry Clothes, Bedding & even a Fresh smelling Dressing Gown With the certainty of Full water Tanks again by Tomorrow morning !.
So it’s actually A GOOD DAY for a Smelly Zombie!


----------



## harrow (Apr 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Today is A FOWL Day Weather wise, Strong & Hard GUSTING winds Shaking & Rocking The Nest & absolutely THROWING it down in sheets with ICEY Rain...(Not quite Hail but close).
> 
> Now some may Take a day like today as a Horrible Negative, But NOPE,,,The Water Tanks Are Full To the Brim Thanks To thease conditions, I’m in an out the way & Suitible Park Up, No one is about at all, The Multi Fuel Stove is on & Burning away Nicely, & Because There’s going to be NO let up in the Weather any time soon,
> View attachment 63002
> ...


Always look at the positive side of things.

Is the hen doing the washing ?

:dance:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 30, 2018)

harrow said:


> Always look at the positive side of things.
> 
> Is the hen doing the washing ?
> 
> :dance:



No,,,Her Arms ain’t long enough as we are about 50 mile apart lol lol lol. Besides She is only in Training & hasn’t risen to the dizzy Hights of Level 3 yet & therefore isn’t quite use to This Life & it’s Quirks of doing things a bit differently in a confined space with smaller equipment (Yep I went there !).
Shes got a MASSIVE 8 or 9kg Washing Machine in her Kitchen that I could Park The Nest in TWICE over, With all the BIG N even BIGGER ‘Stuff’ that is then of course Needed to Fill said space like Double Doored American style Fridge, 5 Or 6 Burner Range Style Cooker With Double Oven, Only seen it a few times but Oh it makes me Cringe.
Lol lol lol


----------



## harrow (Apr 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> No,,,Her Arms ain’t long enough as we are about 50 mile apart lol lol lol. Besides She is only in Training & hasn’t risen to the dizzy Hights of Level 3 yet & therefore isn’t quite use to This Life & it’s Quirks of doing things a bit differently in a confined space with smaller equipment (Yep I went there !).
> Shes got a MASSIVE 8 or 9kg Washing Machine in her Kitchen that I could Park The Nest in TWICE over, With all the BIG N even BIGGER ‘Stuff’ that is then of course Needed to Fill said space like Double Doored American style Fridge, 5 Or 6 Burner Range Style Cooker With Double Oven, Only seen it a few times but Oh it makes me Cringe.
> Lol lol lol


Well keep up the good work, the rain does not look as bad as they forecast, and look forward to sunshine tomorrow.

:wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 30, 2018)

NZ, most important - never mind the weather or the washing, have you got plenty of doughnuts & coffee in stock?!

Keep warm & dry. 

It's sunshining up here with a very strong wind but no wet stuff. I think weather forecast said we're going to miss out on a soaking, but down south has weather warnings - a month's rain in a day etc. 

Hope you've serviced your outboard motor, NZ!  :boat:  :wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 30, 2018)

yes,
LOTS & LOTS, & it’s ALL MINE !
So Eyes off !!.

Right all that’s done, around 180 lt of water used, So time for a Shave & a Shower & then let the Weather n Gravity do it’s job to Fill up the Tanks again over night as i grab an early Night !.


----------



## harrow (Apr 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> yes,
> LOTS & LOTS, & it’s ALL MINE !
> So Eyes off !!.
> 
> Right all that’s done, around 180 lt of water used, So time for a Shave & a Shower & then let the Weather n Gravity do it’s job to Fill up the Tanks again over night as i grab an early Night !.


NZ these women know when you have doughnuts, keep your doors locked,

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 30, 2018)

harrow said:


> NZ these women know when you have doughnuts, keep your doors locked,
> 
> :wave:



Hmmm,,,
Good Point !.

HEY Luckily I’ve just fitted NEW LOCKS !.


----------



## guyt (May 3, 2018)

Really interesting to read this thread and I wished to comment, hope no one minds.  

I am currently reading a book called 'stuffocation', this thread and that book make for an interesting read.  I am nowhere near ever living full time, nor do i have  a wish too I have come to realise.  I have a van that I use on weekends and thoroughly enjoy using it, in years to come I would like a larger van for grand tours.  I have read of a couple who seem to spend 10 months touring which sounds amazing.   What I enjoy about the van is being outside and we go in all weathers, I camped as a teenager and spent a week in the snow in a tent on a bicycle in the lakes and Yorkshire dales so I am not scared of bad weather, "its not bad weather, its inappropriate clothing" 

While some of this may not seem relevant I also, briefly, sold canal boats.  I am also divorced and my 2 kids live with me full time.  Post divorce I considered buying a wide berth canal boat because an 80x12 wasn't far off the same size as a 2 bed mid terrace (based on sq feet)..... only 1/3 of the price, I live in West London.  When I looked more closely at the lifestyle I realised it didn't appear to be what I thought, there were the daily challenges that were simply different to owning a house and what really dawned on me was that the canals are busy on sunny days (when you want to be out) and quieter on rainy days and 'everyone' is looking through your windows constantly.  The bigger realisation was that there are still living costs and these may be quite significant.... can you realistically constantly cruise if you need to earn money or take the kids to school? and this then leads on to "full timing" or not.

Full timing doesn't sound too different to the challenges of home ownership, just wrapped up in a different guise, potentially cheaper but also probably more challenging...... the washing of clothes and washing of oneself spring to mind (I am also not bashing anyone at all who chooses to live aboard permanently either) .  I don't have a regular 9-5 job but am fortunate enough that when I work I earn well, but there are sacrifices, everything is about balance, but when I work it enables me to then 'get by' and look after my children who are still young and need to be looked after.  I have chosen to simplify my life and have made choices not have 'new' cars/stuff/general clutter.  We make choices, or I make choices, we don't go without the basics like food, heat etc but we also don't constantly replace and buy unnecessary clutter.

I think many people want a more simple life and see living in a van as just that but I dont really think it is.  Going on holiday for 2,3,4,6 weeks is amazing but that's because you are on holiday, going away in the van is amazing.  The point I am trying to make, with a little background, is that I believe many people believe an alternative way of living is carefree and 'cheap' but I don't honestly think it is...... it is simply different with different challenges, vanlife canallife.  It is only my opinion but I do believe that those raised in a conventional 'house' would find the transition to permanent living in a van impossible and those that do (whether moving from a house or not) I have a huge amount of respect for.  I guess we are choosing a lifestyle.

For those that may live in house and be considering permanent live aboard I would strongly advise renting your house, atleast in the short term - it will also provide some income    I know a couple who managed 18 months and were committed and had the means to make it easy for themselves (with a considerable pension pot) and a huge van but they returned to a house and now complete longer tours, less so as they get older.

Just my opinion and while not necessarily overly relevant admin can always delete, I just felt like commenting


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 5, 2018)

Hi Gang,
Well it’s that time of year that we all try & get out & about to enjoy ourselves & our environment in our Vehicles isn’t it, Especially if the weather is like Today !. So with that in mind it called for a trip to ‘The Ashdown Forrest’, Beautiful Open Space with LOTS of good Parking (Although NOT at night,,,,,So Much).
Fair amount of People all enjoying the Space, Kids, Dogs, CycIists, Ice cream van in The Middle, Lorries having a Break & a Road (The A22) Running through the Middle of the two Car Parks. So Good area to have a Walk & Or Relax & Enjoy.



Now unfortunately (As some might say)  it may inevitably bring People together in the same ‘Favourite Park ups’ at times as there just isn’t enough to go around that we can have all to ourselves & call ‘Our Own’ , So that must mean that we have to Share & Become considerate & Tolerant of others that may be close by enabling Them to Enjoy the same space as well.
So,,,& THIS IS THE POINT OF MY POST -
The first thing to say on arrival & after Plonking The Nest In the Corner Up against the Wooded area at the End is ‘I fancied a Bacon Butty & Cuppa !’
& That means IT’S GENNY TIME !!!!!

BUT
I wanted to try and see what the Genuine Consensus was by those Nearby, So went off to actually ask the 3 Nearest people I could find,
Person 1 about 10m away - ‘Absolutely Fine Cocker, Got enough in the Pot for Me’

Person two about 15m away - ‘Oh,,Is it going to be for Ages’ 
              Me - ‘No, 15 Minutes Tops’
Person Two - ‘OH Well That’s Fine Then, I Can’t See it being too  much of a problem for that long, I will just put some ear plugs in when you start it up’
               Me - ‘It’s ON & Running NOW,, I just wanted to ask your opinion’
 Person Two - ‘OH That’s Fine, I Didn’t Realise it was on BLAH BLAH BLAH General chat EDIT’

Person Three about 10m the Other way - ‘Public Space Mate, Can’t see a Problem for half an hour or so, I  Wonderd what you was asking the others, Thought you wanted Directions’ 

Now,,,To back this up, i ALSO took some Decibel Readings that are as Follows -
The FIRST picture shows on the Extreme Far Left of the Trace The Ambient or Background Noise, 
If you then follow it along You can see Where I Start the Genny up by the Blip, & The Running Noise for the Duration of My Chatting to ‘Neighbours’ & Cooking my Butty. Only a cpl of DBS Higher & a lot more Stable.


On the SECOND Picture you can Clearly see the point in which I turned the Genny OFF & It Then returns to the Ambient or Background Noise Levels.


As you can see the readings were taken under 2m away from The Genny, Level with But not in front of the exhaust -


The Difference in the Avg Ambient Background Noise & Genny Running Noise being around 12db in Range , From 56dB to 68db AND THIS IS LESS THAN 2 METRES AWAY ! -
BTW 70db is regarded as ‘Normal Conversation’ Levels, 
Please see Chart -


So I hope that when People ‘Grumble’ about the Noise of a Generator Running in Daylight HRs spoiling enjoyment of an area, I hope they ‘Grumble’ at a Whisper So as to Not ADD to the Noise Pollution. 

PLEASE NOTE,
THIS IS ONLY MY PERSONAL GENNY SET UP ON THE NEST & ITS READINGS,
 I Obviously cannot Compare Or Comment On Other Set Ups, But hope some can now see WHY I get Surprised & Confused When People take offence to a Genny being used .


----------



## Hen on the Nest (May 5, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> Well it’s that time of year that we all try & get out & about to enjoy ourselves & our environment in our Vehicles isn’t it, Especially if the weather is like Today !. So with that in mind it called for a trip to ‘The Ashdown Forrest’, Beautiful Open Space with LOTS of good Parking (Although NOT at night,,,,,So Much).
> Fair amount of People all enjoying the Space, Kids, Dogs, CycIists, Ice cream van in The Middle, Lorries having a Break & a Road (The A22) Running through the Middle of the two Car Parks. So Good area to have a Walk & Or Relax & Enjoy.
> View attachment 63136
> ...



As part of my induction to liveaboard life, I’m sensing that genny issues can be pretty volatile so was happy to help gather this info, which I can verify cos I was the mug, I mean, the glamorous assistant who’s hand you can see in the photos... I haven’t stood still that long since I was MUCH younger & performing in a ballet recital....!
At times the traffic & the ice cream van (which runs continuously) matched the tone of the genny & nobody grumbled about that so I can’t really see where the problem lies, although I appreciate that all installations vary, as long as you warn people of your intentions & take on board any objections... live & let live ay?


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2018)

Time and a place is really the fit . Of course that in itself can be very subjective dependent on our own perceptions and values

Interesting little experiment

Some people of course can fall out with their own reflection and will always want to moan about something.

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 6, 2018)

channa said:


> Time and a place is really the fit . Of course that in itself can be very subjective dependent on our own perceptions and values
> 
> Interesting little experiment
> 
> ...



Hi Channa,
Well TBH since being on this forum (& I imagine it would be the same on anyother) I have noticed certain ‘Triggers’ let’s say that often bring Heated Debate in its wake, & Generators seem to be one of them.
Now I am actually ALL FOR a Debate in most given subjects as if any information gleaned from someone’s comments can be employed on a system that I may have to make it better or easier then Yep, Bring it on.
I just have found that there are unfair comparisons made that ‘Blankets’ All Generators & their installations as the work of Evil. You might as well say ‘All Dogs will Bite you to the Bone’ as an example of a comparison statement.
So with the Help of 3 Strangers, A Glamorous assistant & a App from App Store I decided to play for 20 Minuets Or So & Get Real feed back in a Real situation from the Ave joe.
My findings was -
A Superb Bacon Butty & a Nice Cuppa was made & enjoyed whit NO apparent upset, Tuts, Glaring or Problems from the immediate Neighbors that wher around the 10m mark away in Two Directions Either side of The Nest At the time.
Out of interest & again just to compare I’m going to Run the Nest & Take a Reading from the Main Engine At Under 2m as another comparison just out of interest to gauge how people using B2B Or Engine driven Charging relays might compare in Sound annoyance.
You never know there might be another Bacon Butty in it for me !.


----------



## harrow (May 6, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Channa,
> Well TBH since being on this forum (& I imagine it would be the same on anyother) I have noticed certain ‘Triggers’ let’s say that often bring Heated Debate in its wake, & Generators seem to be one of them.
> Now I am actually ALL FOR a Debate in most given subjects as if any information gleaned from someone’s comments can be employed on a system that I may have to make it better or easier then Yep, Bring it on.
> I just have found that there are unfair comparisons made that ‘Blankets’ All Generators & their installations as the work of Evil. You might as well say ‘All Dogs will Bite you to the Bone’ as an example of a comparison statement.
> ...


Generators are no worse than a petrol lawnmower so as far as I am concerned you are welcome to use it.

:tongue: bacon sandwich.

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 6, 2018)

So,
As outlined in my Previous post Here is the Comparison from Main Background Noise to Engine of the Nest to simulate having a B2B Or Engine Driven charger.
Background Noise is ranging from around the 60db Spiking all over the place to around the 68db mark (Funnily enough THIS Matching the Genny Running Result from my Precious Test !) as ‘Life Happens’ Occasional Car, Cyclist, Walkers, go by as you can see on the EXTREME left of the Trace, I Then Started The Nest as Shown by the Blip -

immediate Spike & Leveling Out & Maintainging around the 80db mark, Before Switcing off & Dropping Back Down To the Background Random Spiking as before, This was done a cpl of times to confirm readings -

Again readings was taken under 2m away from the Vehicle With the exception being that THIS TIME It’s NO WHERE NEAR THE EXHAUST! -


The Nest Genny was UNDER the 70db mark for say 20 mins while I cook.
The Nest is OVER 80db for However long it would take to accomplish the same Result using an Engine driven charger & Electric to get a Bacon Butty & a Cuppa.
(I don’t use gas).

So obvious results I suppose,Running a Bigger Engine = More Noise for Longer.
But as far as This almost constant ‘Frown & Dig’ On Generator Noise affecting other goes, It’s apparently the difference between Someone hearing a ‘Normal Conversation’ Levels regarded as ‘Green & Acceptable Noise if Using a Genny 
OR 
Someone hearing ‘Loud Singing’ Levels Regarded as ‘Yellow’ UPPER END of Acceptable Noise if using the Engine from an Adjacent vehicle ! -


----------



## runnach (May 6, 2018)

You are right NZ about divisive inflammatory subjects

Cycling it is should or shouldn't you wear a helmet that's the trigger

Adorning oneself in a replica team racing kit is another

And the Wobble boxers get excited about towing mirrors 

So in the interests of scientific study, I suggest perhaps chuck a bowl of water on the floor, remove your wing mirrors, crank the rabbit on the genny whilst dressed as Bradley Wiggins shouting a Hebrew or Islamic name whilst wafting the smell of bacon.:wacko:

I look forward to your timely observations 

regards 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 6, 2018)

channa said:


> You are right NZ about divisive inflammatory subjects
> 
> Cycling it is should or shouldn't you wear a helmet that's the trigger
> 
> ...



Lol lol lol,
There’s Nowt as funny as Folk is there Channa !
Lol


----------



## yorkslass (May 6, 2018)

harrow said:


> Generators are no worse than a petrol lawnmower so as far as I am concerned you are welcome to use it.
> 
> :tongue: bacon sandwich.
> 
> :wave:



Coffee and donuts please.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 6, 2018)

I've decided our new van (when we eventually get one), needs an external food hatch


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 9, 2018)

As I’ve said on countless occasions now, The Pro’s FAR FAR outweigh the Con’s for Livaboard Fulltiming in my opinion,
I often Park up & like to explore the places visited, then in the Heat of the day I can nip into a Cinema to watch a Movie (in this case it’s Avengers Infinity Wars) as I wander around Royal Sovereign Marina & other Local Shops.
& LOOK -



The Entire place to myself!


Well you try & NOT look out of breath & Nonchalant while trying to beet the Camera Timer !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 9, 2018)

Ooooo WHAT A BRILLIANT MOVIE !!,

Right THATS the movie done, I’ve been to Tesco around the corner & now I’m going to a little park up close by for the night Because TOMORROW it’s-
Fusciardi’s !
Come rain or Shine,,,It’s The Law ! & I just LOVE going about my everyday Simple Livaboard life as I Wander around places visited, & you never know who your going to meet, it’s all part of enjoying the life.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 1, 2018)

As I’ve said many times, I love a Shuffle around the places that I visit, it’s all part of my enjoyment of my lifestyle. & at the moment I’m in Kilkhampton,,,
Now to be honest there’s not a lot here & The Main Road (The A39) splits the village in two.
I couldn’t find a Cafe (Normally my first port of Call) so went into ‘The New Inn’ for a Coffee, & Will absolutely be returning for a Meal one Evening Maybe Next week.
In walking down the Highstreet I had 3 ‘Good-mornings’ a chat with a Lady who I helped pick up her dropped Shopping & a Sniff of my crotch by an German Shepperd !...(Well I ‘Think’ He was German anyway !). Then it Happened...You Know when The Hairs On The Back of your Neck stands on end, Your Senses Highten, Your Nose Twitches, & The Raw Primeval feeling consumes your entire Body in Muscle Memory & Reflex ?.
Well Fate had stopped me outside ‘The Family Butchers’ !. So I just had too Didn’t I.
‘I will have an inch & a Half of Sirloin Please’
‘Certainly Darling, How will that be doing you for a Fiver’ -


I just winked as I was busy mopping my mouth.

So then as I walked further up the Street I Noticed Something that for some reason jogged memories of a Fertility Giant on a Hill side in Dorset -

cerne abbas giant - Google Search

It was -



Apparently He did it for ‘King & Country’ -


& Local Legend says that if a Woman sits on the Bench long enough !!!, (ok ok ok I will stop it)
All I will say is, Some have apparently Tried over the years -



Any way, I Need to pee.
OMG,,,Well it use to be a penny ! -



Oh I love my Lifestyle


----------



## Flyboy (Jun 1, 2018)

The Good. Top of the list is, Freedom followed by not having a Letterbox, not having noisy neighbours plus full timing makes you appreciate the world we live in for its good and beauty. :dance:

 The Worst. Picking the wrong spot for the night and having half a dozen hairy arsed blokes pop out of the trees hawking their pork.
 The long dark nights  followed by rainy days,:mad1:


----------



## Flyboy (Jun 1, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> Well, I think there seems to be differing views on what 'Full Timing' actually is, & of course all of them could be right !.
> I have 'The Nest' this is my ONLY Home & Transport. I DONT have alternative Vehicles, House or Accommodations. I move to a different location or Park up on average every other day, sometimes its only say a kilometre or so, Sometimes its a few miles, On occasions Much more it really does depend on the Geographical area that I find myself exploring at the time, & the Park ups that are available to me.
> I am not going to even think about listing the Pro s, as I could HONESTLY fill pages, Most days bring  brings new Knowledge,  People, Places & Life experience's that I simply wouldn't of had if it wasn't for my lifestyle choice. So the PROs almost have expediential Growth, Incomparable in my limited experience to a few 'Important Priority's & General Inconvenience's' rather than Con s so will outline a few I have come across.
> ...



This has to be in the top 5 of best posts written on the Wild Camping Forum


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 1, 2018)

Flyboy said:


> This has to be in the top 5 of best posts written on the Wild Camping Forum



It must have been posted on one of my very few good days, as I generally talk a load of crxp matey.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 6, 2018)

We normally like a read of it though NZ


----------



## Bossangel (Jun 7, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Ya,
> Thanks, As I said, it suits me fine, But I think that ANYONES live in vehicle of whatever size is ultimately their own bit of Heaven, I would suggest however that The more its used The more Practical, Functional & Comfortable it becomes simply because it HAS to be !. People that use their vehicles a Cpl of times a year as more of a Leisure vehicle tend to treat their time in it as a 'Camping' trip & are happy to Put up with things for the few days / week they are on board as most of us can do without things like No way to Wash Clothes, Shower, Limited Storage, 230v Power, OR Not being able to Stand up on Board or whatever it is as 'Its only for a few days' & they can sort it out when they get home. & hey if that works then that's fine. BUT The Nest IS my home!
> Would I have a smaller Vehicle ?
> Well I DID actually consider a smaller vehicle with an add on option of a Possible Trailer if needed. But FOR ME & my Lifestyle choice common sense kicked in & as I was now staying in the UK, intent on 95% wilding & not worried about using Truckstops n Laybys for an overnight as I Travel a lot of the time. Leaving the Better out the way & More interesting wild places for my Mid week stop over locations, Besides with me being Big, Fat, Old n Smelly I need the space.
> ...



Hello  I come in peace
I noticed you said you’d sleep in truck stops? Are they not too noisy. I can’t even sleep in a lay-by by a main road as the road noise and the van moving from people moving at speed wakes me.
I’m currently parked in a lay-by in a quiet country lane and barely get anyone down here


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 7, 2018)

Bossangel said:


> Hello  I come in peace
> I noticed you said you’d sleep in truck stops? Are they not too noisy. I can’t even sleep in a lay-by by a main road as the road noise and the van moving from people moving at speed wakes me.
> I’m currently parked in a lay-by in a quiet country lane and barely get anyone down here



Hey Hi ya,
Yeah some can be noisy, But obviously I try & stay away from Fridge backs, it’s all about picking your spot & Time. Often I actually ‘Change my Body Clock’ depending on if I need to cover the Milage or not. Finding PLENTY of often empty park ups during the Day, & Driving At Night if Needs Be. But I Favour Lay-bys, Maybe some of the smaller Industrial Estates at the weekend as much as the out the way and secluded Park Ups, Nooks & Crannies that I tend to use. If i ‘Have To’ then it’s a car park. But you get use to the Gut feeling & the Noise.


----------



## Caz (Jun 8, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> ......................THIS IS THE POINT OF MY POST -
> The first thing to say on arrival & after Plonking The Nest In the Corner Up against the Wooded area at the End is ‘I fancied a Bacon Butty & Cuppa !’
> & That means IT’S GENNY TIME !!!!! ..................



No problem with a quiet Genny running for 20 mins or so in daytime BUT what I don't get is why you need electricity to cook a bit of bacon and boil a kettle? Much easier and less bother to do it on my gas stove. I wouldn't know where to begin starting up a Genny anyway.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 8, 2018)

Caz said:


> No problem with a quiet Genny running for 20 mins or so in daytime BUT what I don't get is why you need electricity to cook a bit of bacon and boil a kettle? Much easier and less bother to do it on my gas stove. I wouldn't know where to begin starting up a Genny anyway.



Hi ya Caz,
I don’t run my Genny After say 19:30, I Fill a Stainless steel Thermos flask with Boiling water for my Hot drinks in the evening. I only have to Press a Button on the Dashboard to start my Genny, Then Push Another one to stop it, So Not a hassle !. & most of what I use is Electric (Microwave, Griddle, Kettle Ect).
Yes I’ve got gas (A FULL 22lt Refillable Bottle) & a Full 4 burner Hob with Grill & Oven. It’s been WELL over a year or even 18 Months since I used that !.
Got a Gas Fire, Only used a cpl of times in the last 4 years or so. Got my Multi Fuel Stove for Heat & Boiling water or Heating a Pasty.
Yep, it all works fine for me aboard The Nest.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 29, 2018)

ooops, Sorry Duplicating post Deleted


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 29, 2018)

Just having a look back at some of the places I’ve stayed over the last 5 years or so while Shuffleing around & came across This Almost forgotten Tool on my Google App Thingy Page that I use to use for Logging my Favourite 2 night or more spots (Didn’t bother with the Overnight ones) I used the first 3 years or so of my Travels -
View attachment 64995
I have to say I can’t remember WHY I stopped using it,,,I think it was because as from January LAST year I was actually working for what became a few months at a time in one place before moving straight on to another position that had been arranged for me & doing it again for a few months to help Top up the Travel Coffers So it’s 18 month out of date now,,,But I think I will restart using it,,,
BTW the Blue Dot thing is where i is NOW !
Clever innit !

Obviously it Zooms in to Street view level, I just posted it to cover the UK.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 29, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just having a look back at some of the places I’ve stayed over the last 5 years or so while Shuffleing around & came across This Almost forgotten Tool on my Google App Thingy Page that I use to use for Logging my Favourite 2 night or more spots (Didn’t bother with the Overnight ones) I used the first 3 years or so of my Travels -
> View attachment 64995
> I have to say I can’t remember WHY I stopped using it,,,I think it was because as from January LAST year I was actually working for what became a few months at a time in one place before moving straight on to another position that had been arranged for me & doing it again for a few months to help Top up the Travel Coffers So it’s 18 month out of date now,,,But I think I will restart using it,,,
> BTW the Blue Dot thing is where i is NOW !
> ...



What's the app? It looks quite useful, and it obviously was for you 

I notice you've only posted up a pic of the blue dot showing where you're located *after* you polished off the carrot cake. 

Poor old starving Hippy  ... and all the others who were hankering after a slice...  :raofl:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 29, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What's the app? It looks quite useful, and it obviously was for you
> 
> I notice you've only posted up a pic of the blue dot showing where you're located *after* you polished off the carrot cake.
> 
> Poor old starving Hippy  ... and all the others who were hankering after a slice...  :raofl:



It’s actually part of the Google Maps app thing, Then click on Where You is, Drop pin, Then Add to My Favourites & it stores it for you, I don’t give them names, Just put Stars,,,

& it was a Tactical move Not to show where I was until AFTER  I had eaten the Booty !.


----------



## harrow (Jun 29, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What's the app? It looks quite useful, and it obviously was for you
> 
> I notice you've only posted up a pic of the blue dot showing where you're located *after* you polished off the carrot cake.
> 
> Poor old starving Hippy  ... and all the others who were hankering after a slice...  :raofl:



It's called invisible cake mode, until the cake is eaten


----------



## harrow (Jun 29, 2018)

Besides it's daytime hippy will be asleep.


----------



## Carrerasax (Jul 26, 2018)

John H said:


> Hi
> 
> Like you, we find the best aspect of full-timing the freedom. We have always enjoyed travel, exploring new places, having new experiences, meeting new people and visiting old friends. If a place turns out to be not as enjoyable as you first thought (or if the neighbours turn out not to be friendly, you can just move on - although this rarely happens. We have been living this life since retiring nearly fifteen years ago and see no prospect of giving it up in the foreseeable future. Bad weather can be limiting but we spend our winters in the driest and warmest part of Europe - south-east Spain - so that tends to happen more in our summers than winters! We still have a house in Derbyshire, which serves as our address - so we have never had a problem registering with doctors, dentists etc. and can't really identify too many serious problems. We have "Three" mobile internet, which operates at the same rate in Europe as it does in the UK. We don't have pets, so that isn't a problem. Our children said that, being confined together in a small space, we would kill each other but it hasn't happened yet! Parking when shopping is sometimes a problem (more in England than Spain) but most supermarket car parks are accessible. If you go out for the night to the theatre, for dinner, to a football match etc, you take your home with you which means you do not have to worry abut drink-driving! Similarly, when dropping in on friends and family, you don't feel you are imposing on their hospitality because you sleep in your own home. On the whole, I could list many advantages but have to think hard to list the disadvantages.
> 
> ...



How do I get the missus interested , that is the question???


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 11, 2018)

I think a MASSIVE Pro for Fulltiming is it’s the perfect opportunity to get you to explore places while on your travels,
Now I’ve not only run out of Donuts, But ALSO Cider from the Bosom of my beloved West Country/Cornwall Shuffling grounds, (That will serve me right for meeting mates on my travels & using up my stock).
So,,,I thought I would combine a visit to a Abbey & Pick up some Cider on the way,,,
But THEN i Came across ‘Appleforth Abbey’, Now call it Devine intervention or whatever you believe but my Zombie senses started to Tingle as THEY MAKE & SELL Cider !.

Now I haven’t got ‘High Hopes’ with this being a North Yorkshire Cider,

But you know what,,,,It really ain’t bad !.

& they’ve got over seven acre of mixed Apple that they use for this golden loveliness, Very Busy Place, Lovely Buildings & Ground. definitely worth a visit. Parking is Free, BUT out of curticy & due to being in a Motorhome I gave them a ring first. Nice Tea Room & of course CAKE !,,,The Church/Abbey tour is Free. After have a chat to Rachel Powell for the Orchard tour...  Although you can’t overnight on site (I Pointed Out it’s a missed opportunity for an income towards the church roof fund !) I for one could live here quite happily until the Apples ran out !.
I’m on another day out today, But this time it’s to a Raw Butchers Meat preparation area !

Yeah it’s the Zombie in me !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi Gang,
Well my favourite time of year is now chomping away at the bit & rearing to get truly started, Winds are Colder, Nights are Clearer & The Duepoint is starting to Freeze with more & more regularity. So it’s time to think about A bit of extra warmth for The Nest in the Evening & Throughout the night to keep it Happy & to make its job of looking after me a bit easier & is probably even more important to get sorted for any Winter users or Fulltime Liveaboards.
So, With that in mind I’ve got a good Stock Pile of Dry Kindling to Start & if Necessary feed ‘Nesty’ my Multi-fuel Stove, I’ve also got about a months worth of Its preferred Main course of ‘Hotties’ Compressed logs & Coffee Ground Compressed  Logs that are each cut into smaller chunks & burn well with little ash. So when established & settled (This can take an hour or so of management, But beats watching TV) I bank it up as I go to bed, Shut the Draw down & Enjoy it giving good heat for around 5hours into the small hours of the morning. The art (& Drawback) is catching the fire in such a small Stove with a Handful if Kindling & Fresh Main Course of Log Chunks in time for it to ‘Fire up’ again !. so will now have to synchronise my Morning Wee regimes with ‘Nesty’.
The Coffee Logs are about £6 for 18 Logs, I Cut Thease in Half because of the size of the Firbox to get 32 Chunks (18p ish a chunk)
‘HotRods Or Hotties’ if bought in bulk are about 45p each & I Cut each one of These into 3 giving me Chunks (15p ish a chunk)
I burn typically 13 or 15 ‘Chunks’ ON AVERAGE every Evening/Night So Say 10 Hours of good DRY Smokless heat. Sooo I’m guessing that’s around £1.70 per 10 ish hours, 17p per Hour Not that bad in my mind if my math is right !.
Temperatures within The Nest can be Tropical & as you would expect fluctuates a lot, But I like it Around the 18-25°C if possible. & of course in with that 17p per hour I can Heat up my Pies, Pasties for Lunch/Dinner. Water for Drinks & Flask for Washing water & Dry my wet clothes nicely over Night.
NEGATIVES
Yep a Few -
It has to be Managed, You can’t just Flick a Switch & leave it & Temperature DOES fluctuate a Fair Bit.
It’s safer in my view to Clean the Flu & Ash Box Out Before moving off from your Park up.
It’s probably NOT the kinda heating that you would want to bother with for just an hour or two, if you’re going to lite it then it’s for the Night.
POSITIVES
Having had Nesty for a time now there’s just TOO Many to list.
Of Course I have also got Electric & Gas Heating & Cooking aboard for Occasional Or Emergency Use if I need it.
Moving on to Window covers to help Keep Heat In & Cold out.
I have used my Home made ‘INTERNAL’ silver Bubble Wrap screens for YEARS now, & on the whole very VERY happy with them. Yes I ‘Sometimes’ get a little condensation on the internal of the glass, (in fact I have today!) but It is often just a little & has been no biggie to The Nest over the years. I just prefer INTERNAL screens for my lifestyle !.
SO, I’ve now got some of These Posh ones...!

First impressions is, I’m a little disappointed in the Quality actually, But I don’t know how much of that is disappointment as a result of comparing these £56 ones to my home made £6 ones !.
They ARE nicely Padded & Quilted, They DO look a lot better than mine, But the Piping or Edging on the two side window covers is all uneven & varies in size & Shape a little to the opposite one !, & The Main Windscreen one isn’t a good fit at all, With Bits curled around Top, Bottom & Sides,,,,To my mind they just look ‘Untidy’ !
BUT
Immediately can tell it’s Soundproofing Qualities, & it’s certainly doing what I would wager a better job at  keeping Warm in & Cold Out.
So I will give them a settling in period for a proper review on Their performance aboard & to see if the Condensation is Worse or Better !.
Apart from the two small Slit windows above Cab as Thease are cracked open anyway when the Stove is on There’s New Draught Excluding to fit to all Window edges, Pipe insulation fitted to Exterior Water Pipes, Extra Insulation ‘TO’ fit to Both the internal Hot water tank & External Main Cold water Tank, This is probably all I will be doing for a bit now.
All in Preparation for the Beast from whatever direction it decides to attack from !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah I do think that Gas is A LOT cleaner, & possibly Cheaper too. Although arguably & in my mind it’s a ‘Wet’ heat (Maybe) But It has to be said at Around a Ltr of Gas for 10 hours of Sustaned Controllable heat is Blinking good innit !. However  I DO like a Multi Fuel Stove, & I also like the idea as a Full Time Livaboard that likes a little comfort Thease days of a few different ways of doing the same thing. As I say, Factor in the Heating up of some Grub, The Boiling of Water, The ‘Man Thing’ of FIRE & The Smile on your face while watching the Flames (For Me) it’s not JUST about cost, it’s about enjoying my chosen lifestyle. & it then makes the Gas I do have aboard go even further !.


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 18, 2018)

hey NZ,
Started reading this thread when I woke at Conwy this morning by the sea, and just finished it now staying at New Brighton/Wallasey tonight.
Im impressed, impressed by the way in which the challenges it throws at you, seem to be batted off as part of the fun, and the roganised regimented way in which this lifestyle can make us live. 

Im a long way off full timing, due to my business, but its always been in my mind. (although keep some property as a safety blanket type of person) 
Thanks for all the tips and info and good luck. Id be interested to see where and when your heading with winter coming, do you venture abroad ?.

I still cant get my head round your relationship with nest hen  ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi ya John,
There’s a fair few Full Time Livaboards On here, & Many MANY more that use their wheeled Homes for extended times but in fairness we can all still get it wrong from time to time. I always take an interest & listen to others & truly think that with most things ALL ideas & Comments are good, Some of them are just Gooder than others !. I’m still finding easier & in some cases Cheaper ways of doing things, & I’ve NEVER lived in a House my entire life !... 
No I’ve done all my abroad stuff now, I’m staying in UK.
My relationship with The Nest is VERY symbiotic, We look out for each other as it’s my ONLY Home, My ONLY Vehicle & My ONLY Storage !. I have a Good circle of Friends, a Bigger circle of Mates, But There’s no one Else in my everyday life aboard The Nest So I am alone BUT I’m certainly not Lonely. although I’m hoping one day to find a woman who likes this kinda Lifestyle in fact a While Back now someone was on about a Dating Site Solo motorhomers
& I was thinking of getting a Dog again at some point.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 19, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> Well my favourite time of year is now chomping away at the bit & rearing to get truly started, Winds are Colder, Nights are Clearer & The Duepoint is starting to Freeze with more & more regularity. So it’s time to think about A bit of extra warmth for The Nest in the Evening & Throughout the night to keep it Happy & to make its job of looking after me a bit easier & is probably even more important to get sorted for any Winter users or Fulltime Liveaboards.
> So, With that in mind I’ve got a good Stock Pile of Dry Kindling to Start & if Necessary feed ‘Nesty’ my Multi-fuel Stove, I’ve also got about a months worth of Its preferred Main course of ‘Hotties’ Compressed logs & Coffee Ground Compressed  Logs that are each cut into smaller chunks & burn well with little ash. So when established & settled (This can take an hour or so of management, But beats watching TV) I bank it up as I go to bed, Shut the Draw down & Enjoy it giving good heat for around 5hours into the small hours of the morning. The art (& Drawback) is catching the fire in such a small Stove with a Handful if Kindling & Fresh Main Course of Log Chunks in time for it to ‘Fire up’ again !. so will now have to synchronise my Morning Wee regimes with ‘Nesty’.
> The Coffee Logs are about £6 for 18 Logs, I Cut Thease in Half because of the size of the Firbox to get 32 Chunks (18p ish a chunk)
> ...



Hi NZ,I've just started using Ecoal50 from B&Q,they do 3 X 10kg bags for £16,I use wood for quick heat in the evenings,then put a couple of small shovel fulls in before bed,turn the draw right down and it gives a nice slow heat until about lunchtime the next day. I'm really impressed with the stuff,the only downside is it produces quite a bit of ash but I feel it's worth it when I get up with just a t shirt on in the mornings. I'm just heading to Kent this week and I'll stock up on a load of willow logs that I've had stashed for nearly three years.
The log burner is now the dogs favouritist thing!


----------



## Asterix (Nov 19, 2018)

Forgot to add PIC...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 19, 2018)

They ain’t daft are they Matey,


----------



## Asterix (Nov 19, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> They ain’t daft are they Matey,



You haven't met my ,his brain is about two years younger than his body!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 19, 2018)

Well I DID say I would give these new ‘Super Dooper’  £56 internal blinds a few days to settle in BEFORE I comment, But my early thoughts ‘CRAP’ However will stick with them for a week to be fair & to see if they get ‘CRAPPIER’ !.
Ok, Last night the External Ave Temperature At my location was Bubbling from 1-3°C for the majority of the night

Nesty was on as usual & the internal temperature was averaging 21°C for most the Night

When I checked this morning at Wee Time it was 17°C. So a Typical night.
This morning when I checked the windows from the outside to see if there was any condensation it was RUNNING & DRIPPING everywhere !. 


Worst I’ve ever known it be...as I said I use to get a little when using my cheap £6 home made blinds, but it truly was just a bit. If I used Thease new blinds nightly I could fill my water tank !. (Ooo hang on a minute !!).


----------



## judjones (Nov 19, 2018)

*Wild camping sounds great.  Could you tell me how you access water for your mobile ho*



John H said:


> Hi
> 
> Like you, we find the best aspect of full-timing the freedom. We have always enjoyed travel, exploring new places, having new experiences, meeting new people and visiting old friends. If a place turns out to be not as enjoyable as you first thought (or if the neighbours turn out not to be friendly, you can just move on - although this rarely happens. We have been living this life since retiring nearly fifteen years ago and see no prospect of giving it up in the foreseeable future. Bad weather can be limiting but we spend our winters in the driest and warmest part of Europe - south-east Spain - so that tends to happen more in our summers than winters! We still have a house in Derbyshire, which serves as our address - so we have never had a problem registering with doctors, dentists etc. and can't really identify too many serious problems. We have "Three" mobile internet, which operates at the same rate in Europe as it does in the UK. We don't have pets, so that isn't a problem. Our children said that, being confined together in a small space, we would kill each other but it hasn't happened yet! Parking when shopping is sometimes a problem (more in England than Spain) but most supermarket car parks are accessible. If you go out for the night to the theatre, for dinner, to a football match etc, you take your home with you which means you do not have to worry abut drink-driving! Similarly, when dropping in on friends and family, you don't feel you are imposing on their hospitality because you sleep in your own home. On the whole, I could list many advantages but have to think hard to list the disadvantages.
> 
> ...



We love wild camping but have only done it over two days.  Could you tell me how you access water for your mobile home please.

Thank you.

Alan Jones


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 19, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Hi NZ,I've just started using Ecoal50 from B&Q,they do 3 X 10kg bags for £16,I use wood for quick heat in the evenings,then put a couple of small shovel fulls in before bed,turn the draw right down and it gives a nice slow heat until about lunchtime the next day. I'm really impressed with the stuff,the only downside is it produces quite a bit of ash but I feel it's worth it when I get up with just a t shirt on in the mornings. I'm just heading to Kent this week and I'll stock up on a load of willow logs that I've had stashed for nearly three years.
> The log burner is now the dogs favouritist thing!



Hi ya Matey,
Looking good that does, any oth pics of it in place ?.
How big is the actual Firebox on your stove?.
How Hot does the actual Stove get When banked up ?.
My stove only has a fire box of 130mm by about 120mm internally & likes to burn at around the 120° or touching the 180°C mark when banked. The closest objects to the actual stove (The Seats) only just get ‘Hand Warm’ though as I have it in a ‘Heat Shield Cabinet’ with Fire Break.




Can’t see it very clearly on pic, But the cabinet is actually open Toped & Open Fronted as you would expect, 
The Base has a 60mm Air gap from bottom of Ash Draw down to the 1st Metal Heat shield base that it sits on & has Air holes in to promote cooling this then Protrudes 150mm forward of Stove face to act as Catcher. Then it has a 2nd 25mm Air Gap to 2nd Metal solid Grate that come even further forward of the 1st Base Heat Shield by another 50mm as a 2nd catcher (so 200mm from face of Stove). Then the whole lot sits on 25mm of Rockwool Firebreak to Floor. 
Each side has a 20mm Air Gap From Stove Side Walls to the 25mm Rockwool Firebreak Then this is backed by the 1st Metal Heat Shied, Then it has a 2nd 20mm Air Gap to 2nd Metal Heat Shield, Then 80mm Air Gap to Seat.
The One piece Continuous Flu has 25mm Foil faced Rockwool Flu Insulation up its entire length of 9ft, The top 5ft has been Double insulated (50mm) right up into the Silicon Roof Coller exit cone.

Works well !.
I will try this Ecol50 stuff, Thanks.

BTW That ISNT Ash you can see in the pictures, it’s Fall out from some Insulation I was fitting to above the stove to cab area back in the Summer months


----------



## Asterix (Nov 19, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya Matey,
> Looking good that does, any oth pics of it in place ?.
> How big is the actual Firebox on your stove?.
> How Hot does the actual Stove get When banked up ?.
> ...



Mines a household multi fuel,4.5 kw so has as much or as little output as I need,I didn't like the idea of a smaller one mainly because I don't want to run it hot all the time. Apart from initial lighting when I want quick heat I just have it idling the rest of the time,just feels a bit safer. Just had a quick measure, 200 deep,X 300 height and width,that's just the box.
Here's a pic just after I installed it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 20, 2018)

Ref the so say super dooper  Internal Window covers -
This is their 2nd Night trial with External Temperature of  just above freezing -
 
& internal temperature around the same as usual (25° when I hit the sac, & 17-19° when it’s morning wee time

& after a couple of coffees I checked the window condensation & 


EVEN WORSE THAN YESTERDAY!.
So for my final test of Thease covers I’m going to Fit them tonight BUT leave the two Door windows slightly cracked open about 5mm to see if THAT makes any difference !.
If not then I’m going to BIN them & go back to using my cheap £6 Home made Silver Bubble wrap ones that resulted in just the slightest amount of condensation being formed on the windows !. They just don’t look as nice but hey,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 21, 2018)

Bind them !

That’s a complete waste of Around 250 assorted Donuts!

I just found them Terrible when used on The Nest, But make Great But expensive Crawl mats in a Trench I was digging for someone to make it easier on my Knees when Spading Around Pipes & Power cables !.



So Kneeling Pads they are then !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 28, 2018)

Ok, Been using my old faithful £6 home made Bubble wrap blinds for the last few days & absolutely no condensation at all.
So I Really can’t work that one out !.






Soon be finished my Shuffling about for around a month or so as I’m working, so as I will be in one place for 35 days (Ish) I will fit my External screen covers that I also love, Give maximal privecy, Really makes a noticeable difference in bothe Heat loss & Noise reductions & of course NO condensation.
Looks pretty dame nice as well in my mind !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey Ya Gang,
Well I’m back on a semi favourite temporary up park area provided in a wood for a bit as I’m working for around a month, So all Dumped, Filled, Umbilicals Plugged in For Power & Drainage (As last time I worked here it’s Part of the deal), External Winter Screen covers on (Hardly used, Really only when in one place for 3 nights or more in winter), My Multi Fuel Stove cleaned out & Resting & my little 500W Electric Heater at the ready, Raw Water Filters Cleaned & Stowed, Changed the Bedsheets, Loads of Washing to catch up at, I’ve Given The Nest a REALLY good Clean & Scrub up so it’s just me that needs a scrape now, The kettle is on & I’m just starting a Tesco delivery order 


Dam it’s hard work & horrible knowing that I’m going to be ‘Locked in’ for around 35 days,,,(I haven’t told The Nest yet, but I think it knows). But needs must, Job has to be finished, Cider & Donut tokens has to be earned, & I’m going to treat The Nest to some Maintenance & New Breaks for Christmas. So still Smiling.


----------



## harrow (Dec 1, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Ya Gang,
> Well I’m back on a semi favourite temporary up park area provided in a wood for a bit as I’m working for around a month, So all Dumped, Filled, Umbilicals Plugged in For Power & Drainage (As last time I worked here it’s Part of the deal), External Winter Screen covers on (Hardly used, Really only when in one place for 3 nights or more in winter), My Multi Fuel Stove cleaned out & Resting & my little 500W Electric Heater at the ready, Raw Water Filters Cleaned & Stowed, Changed the Bedsheets, Loads of Washing to catch up at, I’ve Given The Nest a REALLY good Clean & Scrub up so it’s just me that needs a scrape now, The kettle is on & I’m just starting a Tesco delivery order
> 
> 
> ...


I expect you will be glad to have some electric heating and some money in your pocket, it will help with the bills.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi ya Harrow,
Oh of course yes, Well maybe not so much the Electric Heating as it’s only 500w as apposed to my approximate 2kW Nesty Stove, But Yes I have to pay for my lifestyle choice somehow matey, as some might remember a while back maybe 18 months or more ago I was down to my last £30 or so,,,Things just work out don’t they!.
& here There’s AS MANY rabbits as I want, & even Duck if I can figure out the average High water mark on the pond !..


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 2, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Ya Gang,
> Well I’m back on a semi favourite temporary up park area provided in a wood for a bit as I’m working for around a month, So all Dumped, Filled, Umbilicals Plugged in For Power & Drainage (As last time I worked here it’s Part of the deal), External Winter Screen covers on (Hardly used, Really only when in one place for 3 nights or more in winter), My Multi Fuel Stove cleaned out & Resting & my little 500W Electric Heater at the ready, Raw Water Filters Cleaned & Stowed, Changed the Bedsheets, Loads of Washing to catch up at, I’ve Given The Nest a REALLY good Clean & Scrub up so it’s just me that needs a scrape now, The kettle is on & I’m just starting a Tesco delivery order
> 
> 
> ...


all this thread makes very interesting reading zombie.....keep it up .......
washing.....you are not very far away from a launderette where you will get the nest parked right outside with no problem..........get all your heavy washing done and dried in one go.
although you will have probably got it all sorted/

how do you managed to plug into elec......when you are parked in a wood.......

did you say today is the day your cider gets replenished with the proper stuff from the west country.....and a reunion with your pals..........enjoy.......go steady on the donuts...lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 2, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> all this thread makes very interesting reading zombie.....keep it up .......
> washing.....you are not very far away from a launderette where you will get the nest parked right outside with no problem..........get all your heavy washing done and dried in one go.
> although you will have probably got it all sorted/
> 
> ...



Hey Trixie, Good to hear from you again, & am surprised people even read some of the Rambling I post lol lol.
As most might know when Traveling about I’m pretty self reliant for most of my needs, TBH I actually enjoy & am very use to the Little Discipline & Routine of this Lifestyle choice, doing a little Washing, Fire Kindling & Raw Water Collection, Foraging & sorting my Meat Treats. I have an on board Genny when needed, I stay on a site for my Pit stop ‘Fill n Dump’ about twice a month, But obviously when working I get a ‘Pre Agreed Package’ that includes the luxury of A 6 or 10a Electric supply, Fresh water, Grey, Black & Domestic Dump & Whatever else I can think of as well as a few Cider & Donut Tokens into the bargain for the duration of the Agreed works. Keeps the Tax man happy & drip feeds my NI & Pension pots. In this case 35 days starting tomorrow at 07:00. 
I was meant to meet someone last night but they got Whay laid, I’m meeting a cpl for Sunday Lunch ‘Carvery’ today, & Got Mates From East Sussex coming up in a week or so, & Hopefully got one of my Friends of 30 years plus meeting me sometime before Newyear. & am also taking advantage of this park up to do some Maintenance on The Nest.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 2, 2018)

I always read and enjoy your posts NZ but don’t comment very often to keep the clutter down 

You must have mentioned it and I must have forgotten it so will ask, have you fitted a black tank if you only need to dump twice a month? With the two of us and two cassettes we only get about 4 days


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 3, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I always read and enjoy your posts NZ but don’t comment very often to keep the clutter down
> 
> You must have mentioned it and I must have forgotten it so will ask, have you fitted a black tank if you only need to dump twice a month? With the two of us and two cassettes we only get about 4 days



Hey Nab,
I think what you say about keeping the clutter down will actually inhance the waffle I Sometimes Put Out Matey Lol Lol,
I have got an old but large Thetford C2 (I think). I Really Only Use it late night if I have too & I DONT Fill it up with ‘Fresh Flush water’ I use to put a good glug of White Vinigar in it when clean & Empty, Then a Hand spryer bottle of Diluted White Viniger used 5 or 6 Sprays Around the bowl every time I use it, I NOW employ the same method but use Biological Washing Liquid as it’s a lovely Smell. I Wee Outside if the opportunity lends itself, But I am regular in my habits so during the day I’m often out & About in such places as a Cafe, Supermarket, Public Toilets, Petrol Garages, Coffee Houses,Trees, Bushes, Diches Or wherever. So my Cassette for a single person with no flush water EASILY lasts 10 or more days. If its full between my ‘Pit Stops’ then I’ve got a Shovel & I find that a carefully chosen spot & a 2ft square hole one blade length deep does the trick nicely !. But anyone who lives this life will always take any opportunity to Use a Toilet when available elsewhere.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 3, 2018)

Ahh, that solves that then and also maybe why you look for a longer stay place with facilities in the winter when the ground would need a Kango to break the soil


----------



## Discokegs (Dec 3, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Trixie, Good to hear from you again, & am surprised people even read some of the Rambling I post lol lol.
> As most might know when Traveling about I’m pretty self reliant for most of my needs, TBH I actually enjoy & am very use to the Little Discipline & Routine of this Lifestyle choice, doing a little Washing, Fire Kindling & Raw Water Collection, Foraging & sorting my Meat Treats. I have an on board Genny when needed, I stay on a site for my Pit stop ‘Fill n Dump’ about twice a month, But obviously when working I get a ‘Pre Agreed Package’ that includes the luxury of A 6 or 10a Electric supply, Fresh water, Grey, Black & Domestic Dump & Whatever else I can think of as well as a few Cider & Donut Tokens into the bargain for the duration of the Agreed works. Keeps the Tax man happy & drip feeds my NI & Pension pots. In this case 35 days starting tomorrow at 07:00.
> I was meant to meet someone last night but they got Whay laid, I’m meeting a cpl for Sunday Lunch ‘Carvery’ today, & Got Mates From East Sussex coming up in a week or so, & Hopefully got one of my Friends of 30 years plus meeting me sometime before Newyear. & am also taking advantage of this park up to do some Maintenance on The Nest.



What work do you do?


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 3, 2018)

*Maybe*



Nabsim said:


> Ahh, that solves that then and also maybe why you look for a longer stay place with facilities in the winter when the ground would need a Kango to break the soil



Another use of "Doggy Bags" ?

:lol-053::lol-053::dog::dog::dnd::dnd:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 9, 2018)

I just LOVE my lifestyle choice & This will go down as a DEFINITE Pro in my mind -
I went to an area about 8 / 10 weeks or so ago now & started to do what I do & go about my everyday Zombie Business, Actually Met & then went on to help out a cpl with a few little Jobs that they wanted doing for which I was rewarded in Copious amounts of Cider & Donut tokens & all was good, Well I’m actually in that same area again now (Doing another contract on a phased Development) & had a visit from them again today at my Park up to have a catch up chat & share a coffee, But they came Bearing a Gift -

Now Wether this was a cleaver act of ‘Self Presuvation’ Or just a Genuine act of kindness I have to say it’s PERFECT for a Zombie
Got some more work too !

Yep life is good.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 9, 2018)

Keep on posting NZ, always an interesting read.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 9, 2018)

looks like youve got yourself a decent brekkie there zombie..........


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey Trixie, (Hope all is well you’re end & are keeping warm).
Yep, I actually haven’t been able to get any ‘FRESH MEAT’ lately, as I was moving about, Although I DID manage to spy Thease while out on a Shuffle ! -


Pan, Butter, Chilly Flakes & I’m STILL here,,,,Well kinda !

Better say at this point, 
PLEASE NOTE, I’m already a Zombie so can maybe get away with eating stuff that might be Questionable, if YOU’RE going to forage PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure you know what it is you’re Eating, as it can have serious consequences on the undead.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 9, 2018)

yer need more than a couple..o. mushrooms.....,,,,you have an excellent butchers near to hand......need good meat in you in winter time.......donuts wont supply you with energy.

aye im keeping waarm....hot water bottle up me jumper........cant go wrong....lol

im on a mission now,,,,,,,no central heating going on till new year........although temp is due to drop to 3 next week....so may have to give in.....lol


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 9, 2018)

We pulled up on a motorway services one evening in autumn for the dogs to have a pee and a ciggie break for Caz. Walking along the grass I spy some funny mushrooms so calls Caz to have a look. We got the foraging book out and it said they were okay for eating but can’t remember what sort now. Anyway Caz wouldn’t have them, said they wouldn’t be good at side of motorway so I left them.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> We pulled up on a motorway services one evening in autumn for the dogs to have a pee and a ciggie break for Caz. Walking along the grass I spy some funny mushrooms so calls Caz to have a look. We got the foraging book out and it said they were okay for eating but can’t remember what sort now. Anyway Caz wouldn’t have them, said they wouldn’t be good at side of motorway so I left them.



Hi ya Nab,
Yeah you have to be careful when tapping into Natures bounty at the best of times, so I guess if you have the choice of getting such things where it’s less busy & Less Chance of contaminants then it’s obviously better isn’t it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> yer need more than a couple..o. mushrooms.....,,,,you have an excellent butchers near to hand......need good meat in you in winter time.......donuts wont supply you with energy.
> 
> aye im keeping waarm....hot water bottle up me jumper........cant go wrong....lol
> 
> im on a mission now,,,,,,,no central heating going on till new year........although temp is due to drop to 3 next week....so may have to give in.....lol



Oh & YES Trixie, I DO Know the butchers your on about, in fact on my last visit I went in & partook of its lovelyness.






Almost right next door to the Icecream shop, & Yesss I did !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2018)

WOO WHOOO !....



& Tomorrow it’s Rabbit !.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 10, 2018)

how do you catch the rabbits zombie............just wondered


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> how do you catch the rabbits zombie............just wondered



Exactly the same way I take Duck, Muntjac, Pigeon, Pheasant, Even the very occasional Goose if I’m lucky & the season is right.
I’m a first generation Zombie & my Shuffling isn’t that fast Thease days to effectively catch them as they are just too Blinking fast n Bouncey,  So I normally just wear them down to the point that they just Give up on life by Being a Constant presents to them. Although I have to say I even find Catchng Mushrooms hard work Thease days !.


----------



## Brusan (Dec 11, 2018)

*Total freedom*

I can’t tell you how much I love the total freedom . I keep track of the weather and head to the best area s and if it is too bad I plan to cook, write , sew or have duvet days 





Asterix said:


> For all the full timers out there,what do you think is the best and worst of our chosen lifestyle?
> For me the best is freedom....
> The worst is endless rainy days,and all the difficulties that raises,especially with a dog.


----------



## stewheeler (Dec 13, 2018)

*Fulltimers gone landed!*

I used to knockabout a bit and caravanned full time for several years in a row once as had access to static on unused farm land. It was great, and also character building so no journey ever seemed too much as long as had basic stuff I.E essential. Noted periods of harder times some extreme winters where heating barely beneficial. Frozen water supplies at times, both in and outdoors. Damp from Gas type heaters can be an issue, that is despite being on' general moisture is high due to outside air being moist. Found ways around things as you do though also in some ways things were made better in good old days. That said some modern tech is useful these days. If full timing serious thought needs to be put in to your rig as it makes a massive difference to your overall experience. I think by todays standards a heck of a lot of full timers bought Land etc, which nowadays is not a cheap resource as it used to be. It has also meant that people with land look for returns on investments etc and have different atitudes than they used to. I have also seen this Gentrification thing mean lots of loosely organised spots have become too serious, and maybe over used or converted to other uses. There was also a time 90's ish, when councils proactively aimed to build semi permanent sites for full timers. This lead to them not really being Travellers as such anymore and going static etc with a car. You may see these sites occasionally when you travel they look a bit like a Campsite though with no signs and usually gated like a gated community.


----------



## gratefulj (Dec 14, 2018)

Asterix said:


> For all the full timers out there,what do you think is the best and worst of our chosen lifestyle?
> For me the best is freedom....
> The worst is endless rainy days,and all the difficulties that raises,especially with a dog.



So far (less than 2 months in) it's all the best as I'm learning and experiencing new things/places literally everyday and as a 49 year old with a colourful past this is fantastic. Yes Il's cold, wet and windy at times but I genuinely feel the most alive I've felt in a very long time.
I have a dog and I have wet weather gear so we are gonna go out and play no matter what though when we get really wet he stinks and I struggle to get all my wet kit off in such a small space.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 31, 2018)

Isn’t it funny how as ‘Full Time Livaboards’ or even Long time users of such vehicles it makes you re-evaluate what is actually useful & important to fellow ‘Livaboards’ to make life aboard Genuinely easier or more comfortable FOR THEM when giving Gifts !.
I have to say that I have got a GREAT bunch of Friends, Mates & Aquantences that understand this & I certainly regard as a MASSIVE PRO in my chosen lifestyle.
Christmas Gifts received-




& Today’s Birthday Presents received-


 
Used Thease a few times now on Nesty my onboard Multi Fuel Stove & Blinking BRILLIANT!

(Yesss The Fuel Can has 5lt of Petrol in it)

SO so Thougtfull, Practical & Useful & How absolutely lovely.
a big HARTFELT Thank you people.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok,
So it’s time to give The Nest it’s ‘Thank you’ present from me, & this year have decided to get - 
an isolation switch fitted to main Battery,
Clean up & Greese all 4 Front Brake Pipes,
Get New Discs & New Pads for both the Front wheels,
New Cylinders & New Shoes for ALL 4 of the Rear Wheels,
Greese up the Front Bearings & Both Rear Axel’s, & Anything else that might need it.

Now I’ve had one guy out to have a look, The Second Guy is Meant to be coming out on Tuesday. So hopefully once I pick myself up from getting the cost it should all be done by the end of January then we will go for a Shuffle to bed in the new Kit & for it all to make friends with The Nest.
Now,,,,I wonder how much ?.

As some might know I tend to do ONE major thing a year, like -
New Tyers all round, or 
Major Service & Cam belt change, or
Giving it a bit of a cosmetic Face lift with New Main & Leasure batteries thrown in as well or something like that.
its allowed for in my budget for the year. a lot of the above is just being Pro active in the Maintenance of my much loved Nest, as well as Hopefully being more prepared for the MOT beginning of April.


(1996 Peugeot Boxer 2.5TD TAG AXEL)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 22, 2019)

Sooo,
The second guy (Mobile Mechanic) came to have a look at The Nest, I’m very comfortable with him to just do the work, So The Nest is Jacked up nice & Level (That’s a Novelty) Wheels Are off, Drums, Cylinders, Pads & all sorts are off, Suspect areas of the Brake Pipes are scrapped & inspected (All seems ok, just going to be well Cleaned up & Greese up). So The Nest is on Blocks for a week, So Making sure Your Van is Somewhere it can stay for a bit, is Safe & that you can still use it 
Is what you have to think about when you’re a Full Time Livaboard !.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 22, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Sooo,
> The second guy (Mobile Mechanic) came to have a look at The Nest, I’m very comfortable with him to just do the work, So The Nest is Jacked up nice & Level (That’s a Novelty) Wheels Are off, Drums, Cylinders, Pads & all sorts are off, Suspect areas of the Brake Pipes are scrapped & inspected (All seems ok, just going to be well Cleaned up & Greese up). So The Nest is on Blocks for a week, So Making sure Your Van is Somewhere it can stay for a bit, is Safe & that you can still use it
> Is what you have to think about when you’re a Full Time Livaboard !.
> View attachment 69473
> ...



MOT...the three scariest letters in the full timer alphabet,good to see you pre-empting the stress of it all.


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Jan 24, 2019)

*Mot time*

Hello Asterix, Do you take your 7.5 to the test station or get a mechanic to pre mot then drive it to the test station? Do you use visa or an approved independent testing station?


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2019)

morning zombie.........just read your posr.....nest on jacks for a week..oohherrr.....would a garage have managed to get it done in a day.........just wondering.........
good luck with your mot.......however, like you say,  pre mot and work completed it should sail thru............


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 24, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> morning zombie.........just read your posr.....nest on jacks for a week..oohherrr.....would a garage have managed to get it done in a day.........just wondering.........
> good luck with your mot.......however, like you say,  pre mot and work completed it should sail thru............



Hey Trixie,
He is here NOW !.


He Has attacked the Front Brake pipes, Brake assembly’s & Underside with all sorts of Wirebrushes, Pokey & Scrapey Things, Has also Coated a thick layer of Wax oil on all that I can see. He has fitted Both the new Discs, & is now playing with the Pads, So I’m leaving him to it as I’ve got a 42 x 13 Static to Pitch this afternoon & I can just see the Arctic lorry arrived


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 24, 2019)

Well it just goes to show how doing Pro active work & preventative planed Maintenance when it’s convenient  to do so rather than when on a time scale can pay off !.
Thease are my Rear 1st axel Brake Shoes -

Yep Both sets on the same Axle was like this


Would have been let’s say ‘Questionable come MOT time in April me thinks !.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2019)

like it zombie....stitch in time saves nine.........must make a note to myself.......what with new mot law it certainly makes sense,,,,,,,,,ive taken a note of mobile mechsnics number,,,just in case.....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 24, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> like it zombie....stitch in time saves nine.........must make a note to myself.......what with new mot law it certainly makes sense,,,,,,,,,ive taken a note of mobile mechsnics number,,,just in case.....



To be honest I try & always use a local (To where I happen to be at the time) Mobile Mechanic, Yes I suppose they might be a few quid more expensive, but They come to YOU, They Get all the parts, They do the job, Saves you Phoning or driving Around, & They Know I need to use my vehicle as I live in it !.
It just suits me.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2019)

*Yep MOT ! ? **

Is a stressful time..
As we only use vehicle for 5 months.
It is in storage for 7 months..
A garage local to the storage collect and Service MOT etc
They know we need it 100% and I always give them sufficient time to do it all.
Last year I got they to replace the cambelt etc
New brake pads were also needed.
The Engine battery also failed (12 years = not bad)

This year maybe just an intermediate service and MOT
MOT anniversary 7th May ..SO do service and MOT ASAP after 8th April !

With plans afoot for 2020 I may well ignore the MOT anniversary and get it all done mid-March for 2019
SO they can then do work from mid-Feb in 2020.
Still pondering !

For Habitation issues a mobile mechanic is sometimes handy.

I gave up habitation checks 3 years ago...
It would not have prevented or alerted the 2 problems we had with the fridge in 2018
Problem 1 Burnt out gas burner (Italy Dealer)
Problem 2 Gas control valve faulty (Germany Dealer)

2017 Bulkhead gas regulator Faulty (Gloucester Mobile techie)

So just pay for repairs as and when and save on the ineffective habitation check.

However Engine service always with MOT !
If possible with a Renault specialist.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 25, 2019)

may change my mot date to september.october..........that way not faffing around with it in january when weather can be iffy.........find it better to deal with things in warmer weather.
i know we can still get mucky weather in sep.oct.  but at least its a bit warmer.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 26, 2019)

Scrag said:


> Hello Asterix, Do you take your 7.5 to the test station or get a mechanic to pre mot then drive it to the test station? Do you use visa or an approved independent testing station?



I took mine to a DVSA test centre,it was my first mot with this wagon so I wanted to make sure it was all up to scratch. I did most of the work myself to prepare it but did get a mechanic to look it over before it went for mot. Be aware that you need to book it in months in advance as they seem to be booked solid,may be different in other areas.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2019)

The Con’s can be The Cold, Icy Weather & The Sub 0° C Temperatures for some,


The Pros is Having as many ways to keep warm as possible when Aboard, after all being a full time Livaboard as a lifestyle choice doesn’t mean you have to be cold, Damp & Miserable.
Thanks to ‘Nesty’ My Multi Fuel Stove I woke up to a bed of Hot coals from its nights work in keeping the temperature aboard in the mid 20°s C throughout the Evening & Night

& this morning while it’s currently -6°C  Outside, It’s a lovely 18°c aboard to start my day off well.


----------



## harrow (Jan 31, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> The Con’s can be The Cold, Icy Weather & The Sub 0° C Temperatures for some,
> View attachment 69548
> The Pros is Having as many ways to keep warm as possible when Aboard, after all being a full time Livaboard as a lifestyle choice doesn’t mean you have to be cold, Damp & Miserable.
> Thanks to ‘Nesty’ My Multi Fuel Stove I woke up to a bed of Hot coals from its nights work in keeping the temperature aboard in the mid 20°s C throughout the Evening & Night -
> ...



Your warmer than I am, I can't afford to have the heating on in the morning, good luck to you keep warm !


----------



## Asterix (Jan 31, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> The Con’s can be The Cold, Icy Weather & The Sub 0° C Temperatures for some,
> View attachment 69548
> The Pros is Having as many ways to keep warm as possible when Aboard, after all being a full time Livaboard as a lifestyle choice doesn’t mean you have to be cold, Damp & Miserable.
> Thanks to ‘Nesty’ My Multi Fuel Stove I woke up to a bed of Hot coals from its nights work in keeping the temperature aboard in the mid 20°s C throughout the Evening & Night
> ...



This is what it looked like his morning where I parked up,icy cold outside but walking round in my jocks while I made a cuppa,I've not got a thermometer but it must have been mid 20s at least when I got up,gotta love the multi fuel burner!


----------



## Deleted member 74314 (Feb 1, 2019)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Leave Blairgowrie on A93 heading toward Braemar.  1 mile past 30MPH limit stop in layby. The key is tied to a piece of string dangling inside the P sign. Lift plastic cap to get it out.



Found the key but it won't reach any houses. Is it ok to cut the string ?


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 1, 2019)

Question for you NZ. I am currently in Peak Park and quite a lot of flowing water but it is brown. This is because it is running through peat. If this water is boiled is it okay to drink? Just boiling no filtration?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Question for you NZ. I am currently in Peak Park and quite a lot of flowing water but it is brown. This is because it is running through peat. If this water is boiled is it okay to drink? Just boiling no filtration?



Hey Nab,
I am certainly no expert or authority on the matter but I DO know that it is drunk from a Bore Hole or straight off a stream in some places but personally I would still Filter it, I have always Filterd my water in all of the Boats I’ve owned & in my last vehicle & Now in The Nest, So I’m very biased on saying ‘Filter’ & or Boil if you are thinking of Harvesting Fresh water.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 1, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Nab,
> I am certainly no expert or authority on the matter but I DO know that it is drunk from a Bore Hole or straight off a stream in some places but personally I would still Filter it, I have always Filterd my water in all of the Boats I’ve owned & in my last vehicle & Now in The Nest, So I’m very biased on saying ‘Filter’ & or Boil if you are thinking of Harvesting Fresh water.



Hi NZ thanks for the reply, I do not have any water filter kit which is why I was asking if boiling alone would suffice? I know you may not be an expert but I also know you manage to get by just fine 

If the snow comes harder I will be okay topping up melting fresh snow but if not and roads don’t improve it may start getting a bit dry round here in another three days lol


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 1, 2019)

*My best wishes*

To all those now in motorhomes in the UK..

I cannot be much fun !

I guess the same goes for much of northern Europe !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Hi NZ thanks for the reply, I do not have any water filter kit which is why I was asking if boiling alone would suffice? I know you may not be an expert but I also know you manage to get by just fine
> 
> If the snow comes harder I will be okay topping up melting fresh snow but if not and roads don’t improve it may start getting a bit dry round here in another three days lol



Can you not do what I do & Harves the Snow, Ice, Rain from your ‘Clean’ roof & Boil, it’s surprising just how much a decent downpour can produce, I often get 5 or 7 Lt from that alone,
But long term I really advise getting a water filtration set up for permanent ‘Traveling’ Livaboards, I honestly can’t remember the last time i used a Hose or tap to fill up when shuffling about the place.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> To all those now in motorhomes in the UK..
> 
> I cannot be much fun !
> 
> I guess the same goes for much of northern Europe !



It’s not so bad Matey,
All good here,Both Nesty & The Coffee is on !.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 1, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> It’s not so bad Matey,
> All good here,Both Nesty & The Coffee is on !.



WAT....no doughnuts.....tut...tut.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> WAT....no doughnuts.....tut...tut.



IKnow, I know I’ve actually ran out,,don’t rub it in !.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 1, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> To all those now in motorhomes in the UK..
> 
> I cannot be much fun !
> 
> I guess the same goes for much of northern Europe !



Actually it’s superb. Nice and quiet, little traffic and perfect spots to spend the night, wonderful snowy scenery and fantastic sunsets. What more could anyone want. I much prefer being out in the van in the Winter, shame the daylight is a bit short but even at night great views of the heavens.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2019)

Becides it makes tracking for a tasty snack easier in this weather-

Important because I’ve ran out of Donuts!


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 1, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Can you not do what I do & Harves the Snow, Ice, Rain from your ‘Clean’ roof & Boil, it’s surprising just how much a decent downpour can produce, I often get 5 or 7 Lt from that alone,
> But long term I really advise getting a water filtration set up for permanent ‘Traveling’ Livaboards, I honestly can’t remember the last time i used a Hose or tap to fill up when shuffling about the place.



Ha that’s exactly what I have been doing NZ, reckon I have 4 or 5 days supply now if I am careful. I was just thinking I’d we didn’t get fresh snow and track didn’t improve before I ran out. What filtration would you use if you were replacing now NZ? Not sure if I can justify full kit as I. Am not quite full timing and this is because I got snowed in and cut off.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Ha that’s exactly what I have been doing NZ, reckon I have 4 or 5 days supply now if I am careful. I was just thinking I’d we didn’t get fresh snow and track didn’t improve before I ran out. What filtration would you use if you were replacing now NZ? Not sure if I can justify full kit as I. Am not quite full timing and this is because I got snowed in and cut off.



Just get the ‘Cheap as Chips’ Gravity Fed Water filtration unit that comes complete, it looks like an old fashioned Tea Earn, you put Raw/Dirty/Contaminated water in the top half, let gravity do the work & have Clean Filterd Fresh drinking water out the bottom tap.
Check back later I will post some pictures, but have to check my nets now


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 2, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;SXmk8dbFv_o]https://youtu.be/SXmk8dbFv_o[/video]


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 2, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Becides it makes tracking for a tasty snack easier in this weather-
> View attachment 69567
> Important because I’ve ran out of Donuts!



BIG difference between rabbits and doh nuts zombie.....anyway the shooping you had delivered was enough to last months........poor littlr rabbits........


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 2, 2019)

Wun wabbit, wun wabbit, wun wun wun...! 


https://www.twobytwo.co.uk/we-love/run-rabbit-run/


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 2, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wun wabbit, wun wabbit, wun wun wun...!
> 
> 
> https://www.twobytwo.co.uk/we-love/run-rabbit-run/



we must remember, tht zombie still has to eat, marie.......and rabbit will be much healthier for him than a donut........plus he will get excercise hunting it.........


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 2, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> we must remember, tht zombie still has to eat, marie.......and rabbit will be much healthier for him than a donut........plus he will get excercise hunting it.........



Absolutely, Trixie, I just enjoy a bit of leg pulling  :lol-053: :rabbit::rabbit::rabbit:


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 2, 2019)

We, wife  and I thought about going full time when we retired 19 years ago but decided to keep our home and just travel in our van for long periods, we enjoyed the travel very much and still do,as for the freedom some speak about,well you are never really free as there are many things and rules you have to adhere too whether living in a house or van,and there seems to be more problems with van living than being in a house, several folks we know went fully full time and loved it but as time went on they became older of course and thoughts slowly  turned to giving up the van and living in a house, but the how,?  their investments had not kept up with inflation and rising house prices, how could they? So they are left with trying to rent and we all know how that would pan out, rents cost more than mortgages,and rental properties are hard to come by if you want any quality, Council houses are almost non existant these days,and with age  follows ill health and all the hassle that brings with it,with Doctors  hospitals etc,not easy if you are living in a van.

so I would advise anyone to think seriously before putting their all into a van and hitting the road permanently,it works for some I know, but we are very glad we kept our home and vanned as and when we desired, van living is not as cheap as some would believe either, again if you want any quality,  I love wilding but not on Industrial estate lay bys or lorry parks etc the odd night in a emergency OK, but not as a way of life,it all comes down to life choices of course, but we are glad we made the one we did, as we feel we have the best of both worlds, we are about to leave our nice warm home and set off for a couple of months on the road,probably Spain and Portugal again, looking out the window at the snowy bleak weather we are thinking, are we mad, it is all becoming an effort hee hee.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 2, 2019)

*Thanks to Vindiboy*

We are either fortunate or well - organised.

We have kept our house for all the reasons mentioned.

We rent it out full-time (only way it works)

We spend the summer (5 or 6 months) in the motorhome
We winter abroad in a 2nd very cheap but very comfortable property.

There are issues but whilst we are healthy (touch wood) it all works well

for now it is great but at some stage we will give up the motorhoming..NOT for a number of years we hope.

I appreciate more and more do not have the same luxury as we do and have little choice.


----------



## runnach (Feb 3, 2019)

Full timing is not for everyone, some folk may be explorers but need a base

If you have property and can afford too, I would rent it out, at the worst covering your costs, you still benefit from capital growth and in an ideal world get an income.

Last year my life changed  beyond all recognition and a holiday / break of any type now requires careful planning which is not my forte, so I would say NIKE just do you your bucket list as much as you can things can change don't leave this life with regrets

Channa


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 3, 2019)

channa said:


> Full timing is not for everyone, some folk may be explorers but need a base
> 
> If you have property and can afford too, I would rent it out, at the worst covering your costs, you still benefit from capital growth and in an ideal world get an income.
> 
> ...


  I would most definitely never rent out my home, I have seen too many  Ballif programmes on tv  to  do that, lots and lots of hassle trashed  homes and left with huge debts, 
 Is it any wonder that rental properties are becoming scarce and very expensive, it cost  huge amounts of money to get  bad tenants out and causes huge stress to owners who  are for the most part decent people and their rental homes are  their pension schemes, there are good and bad tenants as there are good and bad landlords I know, but renting out my home is a definite no  no.  Each to their own choices of course.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 3, 2019)

*I Do not agree*



vindiboy said:


> I would most definitely never rent out my home, I have seen too many  Ballif programmes on tv  to  do that, lots and lots of hassle trashed  homes and left with huge debts,
> Is it any wonder that rental properties are becoming scarce and very expensive, it cost  huge amounts of money to get  bad tenants out and causes huge stress to owners who  are for the most part decent people and their rental homes are  their pension schemes, there are good and bad tenants as there are good and bad landlords I know, but renting out my home is a definite no  no.  Each to their own choices of course.



Maybe rental  depends on the area and/or the rent and obviously the agent and the tenant.
We have rented
A) from November 2013 to March 2017 with a very good tenant..Fees paid looked after house etc
B) April 2017 to Feb 2018 a few problems as the main provider lost his job so only 60%v rent
We had to use a court eviction order principally as this was the only way the council would re-house the family
C) April 2018 to now....so Far so good.

We do not plan to live in the property again but you can always spend a tidy sum renovating etc and claim tax against the income (maybe) 
OR sell up and move..
OK the property is near Heathrow/London so rents are good and has been posted the value of the property increases

SO it has been very good for us

As you say each to their own


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> I would most definitely never rent out my home, I have seen too many  Ballif programmes on tv  to  do that, lots and lots of hassle trashed  homes and left with huge debts,
> Is it any wonder that rental properties are becoming scarce and very expensive, it cost  huge amounts of money to get  bad tenants out and causes huge stress to owners who  are for the most part decent people and their rental homes are  their pension schemes, there are good and bad tenants as there are good and bad landlords I know, but renting out my home is a definite no  no.  Each to their own choices of course.



Vindi, you should meet my tenant from heaven/one in a million, you'd be converted in no time.
Reckon I must have done something right in a past life to be so lucky to have him these past 10 years 

Shame he didn't have a twin brother we could rent our own house out to then all problems solved!


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Feb 3, 2019)

Vindi

I agree with jagmanx and Marie above.

Particularly where the property is and what type of property it is.

My sole house has been rented out for some 10 of the last 12 years. It has been rented  to 4 couples on quite high incomes, because it is in leafy SW London and near the river, so the rent is quite high. I rent out unfurnished - would have cost me too much for storage over the years. Also the tenants pay the Council Tax, which is now probably in excess of £2,500p.a. maybe £3,000, but I do not see the bill, fortunately.

I have an agent who specialises only in lettings and they are very thorough, particularly on references from banks and employers. Anyway people in those jobs and on those salaries are unlikely to trash a place and get a CCJ against them and lose their jobs. Also my agents inspect regularly - their office is about 1/4 mile away.

I have only had short 'voids' - just long enough to do a little re-decorating(wear and tear, fading paint, not damage) and some modernisation.

If I were to sell up and still wanted to invest in a house, both as an income and a bolt-hole to return to, I would choose a property in/near a University Town with a teaching hospital. The intention would be to find married post-graduate lecturers or Medical Registrars, who are people who might be in career progressions and moving on, so do not wish to buy even if they financially could.

In summary, get right property in right area, stable tenants and a specialist agent.

Geoff


----------



## harrow (Feb 3, 2019)

Around here they have decent people with good references rent the houses but they only front for bedsit people who follow them into the houses.

Agreed the houses are not rented as HMOs but within weeks they are used as bedsits to pay the rent.

The local council have been on TV showing the substandard housing but I am sure the council don't care less who are in the houses.

I have tried telling the council who's in the houses, who the people work for, building firms but the council have not replied, I am sure they are not interested.


----------



## landoboguy (Feb 3, 2019)

hairydog said:


> Very wise: nobody should rent out their home. But that's not the same as renting out the premises that used to be their home.
> Your home is the motorhome, not a building you used to live in. If your view of the world is based on what you watch on TV, you must live a very peculiar life.
> There are millions of houses rented out in the UK, the VAST majority are hassle-free.
> Yes, your tenants can have life crises, the house can have defects that need repairing, the agents can (should I say "probably will"?) be an expensive and fairly useless overhead, but you are providing a home for a family, you are keeping a place on the housing ladder, and you are doing it in a fairly risk-free way. Leaving a house empty for long periods seldom ends well.



I rent my mums old house out to a lovely couple, Mum, Daughter and Gran. 3 years now, never been late with rent, keep the place spotless and even get some jobs that I would do done themselves.
You do have to be careful with anything you do nowadays, but I can say Im very happy


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 10, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just get the ‘Cheap as Chips’ Gravity Fed Water filtration unit that comes complete, it looks like an old fashioned Tea Earn, you put Raw/Dirty/Contaminated water in the top half, let gravity do the work & have Clean Filterd Fresh drinking water out the bottom tap.
> Check back later I will post some pictures, but have to check my nets now



Did you get any pictures NZ, or a make/model would do and I can google?


----------



## suneye (Feb 10, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Did you get any pictures NZ, or a make/model would do and I can google?


. Hi if you are putting dirty water in you definitely need to use Katadyn filters . We used a system like this for many years when our kids were small.  Other cheaper filters will filter your water but not take out the bacteria that makes you ill.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 12, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Did you get any pictures NZ, or a make/model would do and I can google?



Hey Nab,
Sorry it’s been a while, ‘Real Life’ got in the way & has made me realise just how un Fit I is,,,it’s just taking me Longer & Longer to Shuffle & ware down my foodsorce nowadays, & they’re getting Blinking clever at avoiding my cunning Zombie Traps as well.
I use ‘Coldstream’ FTO Plus Silver impregnated Ceramic Candles, Each one is re-Useable, Filters just a tad over 1Lt of RAW water per Hour, Takes our pretty much all the Nasties & even is a detterant against Vampires !.





So with the 4 of Thease that I have fitted I can Filter around 5 Lt of Raw water from Streams, River, Lakes, Questionable Tap sources into Fresh per Hour.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the info NZ.

I will apologise if this is a stupid question now...

Do you have one of those £250 to £300 gravity filter units you fit the cartridges in or do you do something else? At the moment it would be rare for me to need to use a filter so couldn’t justify costs to Caz lol she would just lock me in


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Thanks for the info NZ.
> 
> I will apologise if this is a stupid question now...
> 
> Do you have one of those £250 to £300 gravity filter units you fit the cartridges in or do you do something else? At the moment it would be rare for me to need to use a filter so couldn’t justify costs to Caz lol she would just lock me in



Hey Nab,
You know me well enough by now not to worry about what you ask me, All questions are good questions Matey, it’s just that some questions are ‘Gooder’ Than others !,,,
Yes I have, Because Of my lifestyle choice I can warrant the Cost & it’s use, i have never been short of water lol lol.
Coldstream Sentry Gravity Water Filter System with 4 Filters
It’s worth checking out the performance of the up graded PFO plus Filters that I use in it as well


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2019)

My Figures are in !!.
This is a rough summary of My costs of Shuffling & Trying to Tread the ‘Right’ side of the Legal line as best I can,  & i can say it is DEFINITELY going up financially in some areas & is getting Harder to achieve my chosen lifestyle a cross the board for one reason or another.
Road Tax,
Vehicle insurance, (Breakdown, Windshield, Ect)
MOT Test,
Fuel,
Servicing Ware n Tear,
Spares, Repairs, Replacements & Improvments.
Phone & Interwebby,
Cider,
Enterence Fees, Meals Out, Entertainment.
Passport renewal,
Driving License Renewal,
Clothes, Boots,
Donuts,
Average of 15 ‘Paid Site Night’ Stop overs per year.
Ferries, (Scotland & Ireland Trips)
Gas, Multi Fuel Stove Fuel, Petrol.
Food, Drink,
I’m running at around the £8000 mark spent for the last Year / 14 months or so, & have actually been Stationary for 6 months of that time, 3 months EARLY last year in Cornwall & again for the last 3 months in North Yorkshire (Due to my Work commitments !). But other years I have been almost constantly on the move staying at 215 DIFFERENT park ups in a single year at one point so probably a good average for the figures since Jan 2015.
Ok This year The Nest has had a New Alternator, & a COMPLETELY New Break replacement & overall on ALL 6 wheels, including All Cylinders, Pads, Shoes & Handbrake Cables as well. So That lot was well over £1000 !. Then bought 6 new water Filters, New Exterior Screen cover that lot racked up another say £500. OH YESSS I also got New Battery, Overhauled the Gas Locker, & Gave The Nest a Complete External Cosmetic Face lift last February, So THATS another £600. So there’s over £2000 !. Check out previous posts on this thread for other expenditures over the previous years if you’re board at some point.
Soooo
£8000 dividend by the last 14 months equals some £570 PCM.
(This is shy of my FIRST 18 months Aboard at an Average TOTAL spend of £600 PCM.
Followed by the next 14 Months at a TOTAL spend of £450 PCM.)
Soooo in round figures £25,000 over 46 months equals say 545 PCM TOTAL EXPENDITURE as a Full Time Livaboard with a cross section average of what it entails for my personal lifestyle choice !.
But this Next year is going to be a lot cheaper me thinks.
So I’m expecting that it hits my more realistic & Budgeted monthly allowance of around the £500 PCM mark 

(Me Hopes anyway !)


----------



## Asterix (Feb 17, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> My Figures are in !!.
> This is a rough summary of My costs of Shuffling & Trying to Tread the ‘Right’ side of the Legal line as best I can,  & i can say it is DEFINITELY going up financially in some areas & is getting Harder to achieve my chosen lifestyle a cross the board for one reason or another.
> Road Tax,
> Vehicle insurance, (Breakdown, Windshield, Ect)
> ...




I've never done a budget as such but I spend six months parked at my job and six months travelling,I allow a minimum of 3k for six months on the road but that's just basic living costs,food,fuel,coal/wood and all my other expenses I take care of while I'm working. Each year I throw money at my motorhome until im happy it's ready and legal for the road,I don't care or really take much notice of the total,it's my home so it is what it is,as long as I know I've got at least 3k at the end of my working season then thats all that matters to me. I do have a contingency fund in case something goes horribly wrong on the road,or with the dog,he's my buddy so I wouldn't mind having to spend a quid on a bullet.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 18, 2019)

Nabsim & NZ - is this the sort of thing that might be useful for treating water to make it safe as opposed to filtering it?

If so, and the auction price doesn't go mad, maybe a bargain for someone? 

HW Biocide Water Additive


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 18, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Nabsim & NZ - is this the sort of thing that might be useful for treating water to make it safe as opposed to filtering it?
> 
> If so, and the auction price doesn't go mad, maybe a bargain for someone?
> 
> HW Biocide Water Additive



Hey MSG,
I’m my opinion NO !,
You really want to be Filterering your Raw water, Not nessasarily adding stuff to it. If you constantly use Questionable Raw water sources have a UV tube fitted after your filter system in the last tube before the Fresh water tank.
They’re Getting cheaper every year & are very small, easy to fit & apart from checking & Changing the Bulb Maintenance free. (I don’t use UV lamp any more, I just Filter).


----------



## DEMPO (Apr 28, 2019)

*Full Timing*

Please excuse my ignorance (new) 
but what is EHU ?







jagmanx said:


> _As it reads in the title.
> April 1st to Sept 30th (or very near) we use the MH 100%._
> Yes rainy days can be a problem but we just find somewhere suitable and sit it out.
> This is helped by the fact that time-scale is not usually an issue.
> ...


----------



## runnach (Apr 28, 2019)

DEMPO said:


> Please excuse my ignorance (new)
> but what is EHU ?



Electric Hook up ...some US sites refer to it as shore power 

Channa


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 29, 2019)

NZ is that figure including food? Just thinking if it does it would only cost me half that, have seen your portion sizes ha ha ha


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 12, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> NZ is that figure including food? Just thinking if it does it would only cost me half that, have seen your portion sizes ha ha ha



Hi ya Nab,
Yeah it does include ‘Most’ my food, but Maybe not for Coffee’s & Cheeky Donuts in a Village Cafes though so you can probably add say £700 per month to those figures, As some might know I do forage & Take Veg & Meat From Land On Witch I have permission to do so, More often than not I work for a day or so in return for my park up / Permission & to fill my cupboards. I have recently just completed my ‘North Circle’ Route as I Call it - headed to Morcome & the West Coast area for a bit & then Moving East along the Borderlands then Down to the Midlands areas taking about 5 weeks.
Basically I have cultivated & try to constantly manage my Contacts Up & Down the country in various areas that gives mutual benefit from Visits in the way of supplying Labour for Permission for Parkups & of course the Stocking up of The Nests cupboards.
It kinda works for my lifestyle!.
Stay safe out there people.


----------



## yorkslass (May 12, 2019)

Still in the land of the living NZ,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 12, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> Still in the land of the living NZ,



Hi ya Yorkslass ,
Yeah I is, I find it a better food source!.


----------



## trixie88 (May 12, 2019)

good to see a post from you NZ....was beginning to think you may have fallen over the edge of the earth.........lol.....take care


----------



## Upforadventure (Sep 7, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> My Figures are in !!.
> This is a rough summary of My costs of Shuffling & Trying to Tread the ‘Right’ side of the Legal line as best I can,  & i can say it is DEFINITELY going up financially in some areas & is getting Harder to achieve my chosen lifestyle a cross the board for one reason or another.
> Road Tax,
> Vehicle insurance, (Breakdown, Windshield, Ect)
> ...



NZ - with regard the 'years' you've been doing this and the issues I'm having with insurance - what do you actaully tell them ref - your 'permanent address' and where the vehicle will be 'mostly' parked 'overnight' and when you are not 'using it'????? How can you answer 'on a driveway or garage or road at your place of residence' if it is being 'parked' all over the country every night??? I think I will give AIB a ring but would like to know if they ask you this as all the ones I've spoken to so far have asked me those questions - and what I tell them ain't gonna be the truth! How do we get round it??:rulez:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2019)

Upforadventure said:


> NZ - with regard the 'years' you've been doing this and the issues I'm having with insurance - what do you actaully tell them ref - your 'permanent address' and where the vehicle will be 'mostly' parked 'overnight' and when you are not 'using it'????? How can you answer 'on a driveway or garage or road at your place of residence' if it is being 'parked' all over the country every night??? I think I will give AIB a ring but would like to know if they ask you this as all the ones I've spoken to so far have asked me those questions - and what I tell them ain't gonna be the truth! How do we get round it??:rulez:



Bottom line is,
Be as Truthful as you can, Not that you wher going to, But it’s not going to be in your interest to ‘Lie’ in my opinion it’s just not worth it.
Speaking for myself I have got insurance for use all year around.
I simply use my vehicle all year around, if say I needed to put it on the drive way of the address I have it registered to for any reason ......Then I can, & I will, it’s no biggie.
Do what’s right for you, but make sure your properly coverd for your lifestyle choice.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 8, 2019)

*Yes*

You have to be honest
OR you might get a claim denied

Comfort ask if you are on the electoral roll at the address you use for the Vehicle etc
This can be a problem with mailforwarding addresses

So check this
"Even if you do not live there provided you have a connection it is possible"
Home | Your Vote Matters


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey Guys ,
Well,,,it’s been a Wet n Windy cpl of Weeks & I’m going to take FULL advantage of my brimming fresh water tanks as a result.
I'm in a nice secluded park up, it’s a lovely day, No one is around sooo I’m going to Open all the Doors & Windows, light ‘Nesty’ (My Multi Fuel Stove) in Preparation for later as it’s ‘Clothes Washing Day’.
Air My Mattress, Change the Bedding, Towels, Dish Clothes, Tea Towels, Flannels & of course Clothes.
I recon 6 Loads, That’s Around 240lts of water  !  so I for one will be looking forward to more rain Although I have to say I’m by a Clear stream water source so no biggie really, & will obviously fill up & Filter again before I leave tomorrow.
Have a great day guys .


----------



## Farman (Oct 2, 2019)

You make a good point Zombie.
The importance of keeping the van aired when fulltiming. Even in the winter every so often I will strip the van of all seating cushions and bedding and take them outside to get the sunshine and fresh air at them if park up is suitably private enough to do so.
When all the cushions are outside it is the perfect opportunity to give the inside a thorough vacuuming and cleaning.


----------



## Steveboy (Oct 2, 2019)

In my 8th Yr of fultiming now. I'm retired & have small house which is rented out. This enables me to live in a relatively new & mechanically sound moho (Rapido 640) which is important to me as my spanner welding days are long gone. I'm solo, did have a dog but she passed earlier this year. I find this life is like any other in that there are good days & bad days. I travel around UK & Europe & now, alongside family visits have other 'new friends'. I rarely use campsites much preferring 'off the beaten track' (certainly off the main roads) countryside & coastal locations. England is certainly the most difficult country in which to pursue this lifestyle purely because it is so busy & crowded. Over the years I've noticed the moho numbers increasing & this has brought problems too as unfortunately any increase brings with it both good &... 'unskilful' moho'ers. The latter being the ones the public seem to judge us by. 
Overall though it is a wonderful life. I don't do loneliness but sometimes I get sad. I find mentally that tiredness, cold & hunger are things to avoid & for anyone contemplating the life don't even consider it unless you love driving & I mean' Really love driving, & also have an insane curiosity to see what's around the next bend.


----------



## Adam1984 (Oct 2, 2019)

For me the pros are pretty simple. I probably save at least £1,000 a month when you think about rent, council tax and utility bills. So living in my van gives me a lot more options. Currently I’m working full time, but I’m barely spending any of my wages so I don’t really need to work so much if I choose not to. I’m now working so that I can have a nice nest egg and so that unexpected bills don’t ruin me for months at a time.

Cons, well right now I don’t really have any.... I’m still able to do pretty much everything I always did while renting a flat. I have a shower/toilet/kitchen, etc. so I don’t need to worry about the basics. I meet friends for a night out, occasionally have dates, etc. I guess some people would find my living situation weird or off putting but they’re not the kind of people I was interested in meeting anyway.

I think the worst part about living in a van is also one of the best parts. I’m almost never just sitting around at home! I go out to visit places, or to the gym or wherever.  I park up just to cook my meals and sleep basically and i enjoy that a lot more than I enjoyed sitting on the sofa watching TV every night.

Personally it all suits me very well, but I’ve never been the type of person who wanted much. As long as I’m not getting wet while I’m sleeping I’m pretty satisfied and a van seems to keep the water out as well as a flat does.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi ya Adam 
It’s brilliant that you’re making this lifestyle work for you, For the reasons that you want it too.
& long may it last...


----------



## Adam1984 (Oct 3, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya Adam
> It’s brilliant that you’re making this lifestyle work for you, For the reasons that you want it too.
> & long may it last...


I’ll let you know how well it’s working when the next MOT comes around! But I can at least afford to get everything looked at and checked early rather than being scared of a massive bill like I was with my car when I was living in a flat!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 3, 2019)

Laundry day was yesterday for us. Bag brimful full of dirties so had to do it in the rain. Twin tub in the doorstep of the van with the waste pipe to a bucket outside.  But we had water available so James had bought several loads of water, well wrapped up in his waterproofs. 
Only problem is that it is now drying inside the van… Rooflights all opened a crack for ventilation. It will dry eventually.... 
In Ankona/Italy waiting for the ferry today to whisk us off to Greece. Hopefully we will find the sun there. 
Leisure battery was 99% at start of laundry and only 81% at the end of 4 loads, despite the lack of sun. These twin tubs really are low consumption.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi ya CGY,
I store & use my Twin Tub actually in my Shower compartment, i fill with Hot water from the Shower hose & of course it drains straight into the Shower Trey it stands on & on into my Grey tank, I then just empty the grey tank using my water hog on wheels a fair distance away from the stream when full.
As for drying, well THATS why I lit ‘Nesty’ & opened all the Hatches & Windows. 6 loads all washed in 150 minutes & Dried easily By this morning with no condensation & all put away now, I’ve even filled up & filtered my main water tank & reserve cans again & contented smile of achievement on my face while I have my morning coffee,,,,
Yep it’s a good start to my day .

OH,
Can I just put a general shout out to ALL in our community to
‘PRESS & TEST’ the Button on any smoke/Co alarms they have fitted & to check any Fire Extinguishers that’s fitted !.


----------



## Adam1984 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey CGY and NZ,

Any particular twin tub washing machine recommendations? I could definitely use one of them but didn’t want to risk using too much electricity. Seems like they use less than I thought.....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 3, 2019)

I’ve just got a little Camping twin tub that I’ve got from Argos I think I paid around the £80 mark for it about 3 years ago!. The early ones had a crap weak motor but the later ones stand up to frequent use well.
I’ve got a Thread on here somewhere






						Washing, What do you do ?.
					

Hi Gang. I have what I think is A BRILLIANT Washer Spinner that I got from Argos about 14months ago, I am a Full Time Livaboard, & use it for About 3 Loads a week, (about an Hour of Genny time). It's big enough to take a Double Duvet & Pillow Case & The end result is Clean & Almost Dry from the...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 14, 2019)

Sooo,
As with most things its better to try & turn any perceived ‘Con’ that some might have of the Long Dark Cold winter Nights into a ‘Pro’ in Some way. & with that in mind it’s often about-
PREPARATION
So, over the last cpl of days Ive Been doing some work for someone (Chainsawing, Garden & Outbuildings Clearing & such like) & been rewarded by way of not only being given the Norm of a cooked Evening meal a day, Electric hook up & Water refilling for The Nest, A small amount of Pre agreed Cider & Donut Tokens, & my Promise of Not Eating them (Until Z day !). BUT ALSO getting a bonus of Two baskets of Dry Kindling, An Unopened liter bottle of 10/30 Diesel Engine Oil, & an Unopened bottle of PINK Antifreeze (Happens to  be the same as The Nest has got in). Even some Screen wash, a Brand new Double teir Aluminium Step & Believe it or not a Return job to come back & do some External Decorating in the Spring & ANOTHER job of Garage Clearing for their Neighbours so they are now in my Diary to help mould my route nearer the time.
WOO WHOOO .

So am now going to Give ‘Nesty Flu’ a quick Sweep & Clear Out, Even Get it Set for The next burn. Give The Nest a good Clean & Vacuum while I can, Fill up & Dump all that’s needed Then early night maybe a movie.

OH I LOVE MY LIFESTYLE CHOICE!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 15, 2019)

What I consider a MASSIVE con in my chosen lifestyle is when advice like THIS -




Is given out


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 21, 2019)

Now as some of you might know-
I LOVE MY FOOD!.
& as a Full time Livaboard a perk is a reasonably priced Full cooked breakfast somewhere.
So NOW I can connect my hose to the tap, Run it the length of the carpark to my water tank & pop into Morrison’s cafe for a Fatboy & endless coffee while I fill .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 11, 2021)

So EVEN in this cold spell i think that this is a definite ‘Pro’

I’ve got around 2 days work left here at this site, Then Leaving at Crows fart On 15th for Boxys MOT & MAJOR all Bells & Whistles Service for a day or so if I EVER get a price back from them. Then 3 days ish to meander My leisurely way to the next job, A day or Two of ‘Settling in, Then Working from 22-02-21 for around 3 weeks or so Recommissioning of Pool, Hot Tubs, Sauna, Tennis Courts, Green Houses, Clearing of Cattle Grids, Fencing & Repairs & other General Grounds Works / Maintenance on a private Small ‘Estate’ I worked on many times previously before returning BACK to Wales for another TWO month work here starting 29-03-21.

Sooo Will be working down my checklist-

All due Payments received in Bank——————
HMRC PAYE Paperwork to Next Job Site Office Copies Made————————————————
Email confirmation of next position, Payment Scale & Means, My Driving Licence, Bank Details & Start Date received ———————————————
Clothes & Bedding Washing up to date————
Boxy Safe, Roadworthy & Legal———-————
Boxy Full of Stores, Water, Gas, Fuel—————-
Boxy Empty of B,Gr,Ge Waste————-————
Boxy Engine, Lights & Tire Checks——————
Boxy Stowed, Gas off, Unplugged, Pitch Cleared, Goodbyes said & Ready for Travel——————-

I fill my typical year with around 6-9 of these kinda jobs depending on mood & length of individual Taylor made engagement working typically 6 days a week when engaged that takes me ALL over the place, But nowadays  I limit myself to just the UK, & my Work Diary is active until February 2022 filling the gaps with plenty of Travel & Wilding in between.

I SIMPLY LOVE MY LIFESTYLE, My growing Client base, The Characters & People I’ve met, that has been built on Reputation, Reliability, Responsible Lifestyle Behaviour. You Reap what you Sow. 

ENJOY


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 6, 2021)

Another definite Pro ESPECIALLY in these Crappie times we are having,
Is STILL being able to Join ‘Dinner Guests’ for a Working Coffee Break-



BUT
The CON is, They didn’t even bring the Dunkies


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 6, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Another definite Pro ESPECIALLY in these Crappie times we are having,
> Is STILL being able to Join ‘Dinner Guests’ for a Working Coffee Break-
> View attachment 94329
> BUT
> The CON is, They didn’t even bring the Dunkies



Good job they aren't anywhere near @Wully or they'd probably end up on his smoker just now !


----------



## 2cv (Mar 6, 2021)

Hannibal Lecter enjoyed his dinner guests too!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 6, 2021)

I just like to get to know them first, No reason not to be Civil


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 6, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I just like to get to know them first, No reason not to be Civil



Quite right. 
We all need to know a little bit more about where our food is coming from


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Quite right.
> We all need to know a little bit more about where our food is coming from


I look at it as
‘Tastebud Foreplay’


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 6, 2021)

Right, I better get back at it, I’ve got LOADS of Cows Arses to clout !....



Yes I know, I Know,,,But I’ve got 80 of the Buxxers to Drive by Hand into the waiting Stock Lorries.
So got my trusty length of Blue water pipe in hand & away we go.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 6, 2021)

A typical day in the life of a Full Time Livaboard Means that EVEN AFTER the days work is done, Chores like Clothes Washing is waiting!-



& it has to be done tonight as Tomorrow I’ve got 50head of Sheep to put in that field & they might eat my Undies


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 6, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> A typical day in the life of a Full Time Livaboard Means that EVEN AFTER the days work is done, Chores like Clothes Washing is waiting!-
> View attachment 94343
> & it has to be done tonight as Tomorrow I’ve got 50head of Sheep to put in that field & they might eat my Undies


how to you get your washing AIRED....and finished drying properly.........you need a clothes line and pegs set up..to let the wind blow thru them........then a nice warm fire or heating to finish drying properly..........dont wear them damp.......
hope you get good weather tomorrow for the shepherding.........


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 6, 2021)

mind, if one of those sheep stray into your van.....you will have a woolly walking blanket............and some good meat to last a month....


----------



## alanoutbound (Mar 7, 2021)

The best part is the freedom to change the location of the view (although as we have been full-time since Covid thats rather hypothetical). Worst is probably the hassle of bathroom/shower/water. 

But loving it so far.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 8, 2021)

So Another PRO in the typical life of a Meandering Fulltime Livaboard is, the sense that you’ve actually ‘EARNED, That Tank of Water, Black, Grey, General & Recycling Dump, The Nights Stay, Maybe even a Meal & Or a bit of Electric while doing a few jobs for someone.
It’s Social, Helpfully, Fulfilling & gives sense of Purpose or ‘Being’ if you know what I mean ..

This morning I’ve Unloaded & stacked a load of seasoned wood  for someone. Had TWO cups of Coffee & a Bacon butty supplied 



ANOTHER Pro is having the opportunity to nose around Old Dilapidated Farm Outbuildings & Barns & finding forgotten things just dumped in corners -


 
(Yes, I have got permission to use pic)

This might be my next Camper if I get any problems with Boxy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 8, 2021)

What a lovely citroen van!   

Looks as though it might have been used to transport livestock at one time.... ?

Sshhh! Don't let @2cv see it...


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice H van.
Proper French one too.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 8, 2021)

Now a possible ‘Con’ to the worcin Fulton way ov life is Trin tooo keep up wig the Alllmost unendin Suply of Home / Farm mad Wine that new Friends & Old Just INSISSSST On plying you wiv betweenness of food.
Do ewe Know what, Boxy is looking SO SO much better tonight !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 8, 2021)

I got Pictures for ear rings 

Well I won’t be shooting my dinner tonight then.
Sleep easy Feery & Fevverd Freends.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 31, 2021)

Good Morning Guys,
Although this might be a bit of a boring post to many, It’s also one that is a necessity for most Fulltime Livaboards From time to time.
That of Washing & Drying Clothing & Bedding.
Now I use to do ALL this onboard my much missed ‘The Nest’, But as I’m in Boxy now it just isn’t set up for this chore, So I’ve gotten into the habit of using Public Accessible Washing machines typically found at Garages & Supermarkets.
I prefer the Supermarket (Typically Morrison’s) ones as I can combine it with 24hr Access, So Parking isn’t a problem if you get there around an hour before they open.
Then Sort you’re stuff & -
































When Washed & Dried i stow it away onboard then Do my Donut Shopping & a Coffee, Get rid of a carrier bag or so of rubbish in the bin, Use their Toilets & I’m ready for the ‘Off’ again


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## trixie88 (Mar 31, 2021)

wish we had a washing machine at our supermarkets/garages....be it morrisons .asda. sainsburies. etc........nearest one is the other side of town.........


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 31, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What a lovely citroen van!
> 
> Looks as though it might have been used to transport livestock at one time.... ?
> 
> Sshhh! Don't let @2cv see it...


Are Zombies classed as livestock


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 31, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Are Zombies classed as livestock


No,
‘Hazardous Load’


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 1, 2021)

OMG—OMG—OMG it’s just dawned on me 

So, It’s been a Country wide Lockdown for an unprecedented length of time, & as a Working Fulltime Live-aboard if shuffled around with little problems at all during this time quite nicely with Less Traffic l, More Park ups, No sense of Time, now We’re ‘Kinda’ Out of lockdown to some degree, & it’s a Bank Holiday weekend ,,,
& I’ve chosen to travel from Just Outside Whitby to Just Outside Outside Lynton in North Devon !. (Currently Just Outside Evesham so have got the DEVON leg to go)
if only Zombies had a Brain ...
NOW the question is, Do I stay kinda put until Tuesday morning as I’ve got 3 park ups I can use within say a 10 mile circuit, or Brave the Hoards on the A39 North Devon Migration trail


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

Hmm. Depends how desperate you are to get further into Devon and hit your final destination?

My gut instinct, if it were me, would be to travel later this evening or tonight if you want to go for it.

That's if you'd be happier getting to your original planned destination in deepest darkest Devon and getting settled in before the hordes awake and start to descend on Devon's roads and beauty spots tomorrow (Good Friday)?  

Whichever, good luck and drive safely


----------



## harrow (Apr 1, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OMG—OMG—OMG it’s just dawned on me
> 
> So, It’s been a Country wide Lockdown for an unprecedented length of time, & as a Working Fulltime Live-aboard if shuffled around with little problems at all during this time quite nicely with Less Traffic l, More Park ups, No sense of Time, now We’re ‘Kinda’ Out of lockdown to some degree, & it’s a Bank Holiday weekend ,,,
> & I’ve chosen to travel from Just Outside Whitby to Just Outside Outside Lynton in North Devon !. (Currently Just Outside Evesham so have got the DEVON leg to go)
> ...



This weekend should only be day trippers, the 12th is when self catering  accommodation  can open.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

harrow said:


> This weekend should only be day trippers, the 12th is when self catering accommodation can open.



The day trippers will probably be bad enough for now, Ian  

If Tynemouth beach was anything to go by beginning of this week - and that's nowhere near same sort of honey spot as Devon beaches !
The cold weather forecast might keep numbers down, depends how desperate people are to get away.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh my head hurts 


Right,,,Right Then, I’ve made a Decisive Decision in so far as I’m going to have a Cuppa & a Donut To Seriously think about making a Decisive Decision


----------



## REC (Apr 2, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oh my head hurts
> 
> 
> Right,,,Right Then, I’ve made a Decisive Decision in so far as I’m going to have a Cuppa & a Donut To Seriously think about making a Decisive Decision


So did you stay put? Decisively, if course!
Those washing machines are almost identical to the ones here in Portugal at Intermarche...use them regularly....but do a lot of wiping before and after use...handles etc....occasionally leave a load at a friend's house to be done if in full, no going out of council area,  lockdown ( like now!)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 2, 2021)

After much Donutiberation I decided to move a few miles to a park up I can sit for two nights, then I’m traveling down early morning Sunday.

I think


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 4, 2021)

morning zombie..........take it you are well on your way to devon by now.............nice day for traveling.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 4, 2021)

Hey Trixie,
Yep, Just In Sedgway services at the moment, then another short hop to my next Oarkup for tonight !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 5, 2021)

profiterole said:


> I'm temped by fulltiming, but I would have nobody who can pick my mail. How do you deal with letters from the DVLA, insurance, etc, registering with a GP, etc?



It's a question that crops up a lot.
I don't know much about it myself, but here's a useful link put up by another member previously that you might find helpful?

http://www.boatmail.co.uk

There are lots of other threads covering all aspects of full timing if you use the search facility.
As a free member, some of the aspects of the forum may not be accessible though. Might be worth considering joining as a full member?

Here's just one thread about full timing here. Some of the responses cover mail :-

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/how-do-you-do-it.76853/


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 6, 2021)

Obviously get as much ‘Paperless ’ as possible.
Phone can be PAYG with Unlimited everything.
Medical needs can be Pharmacy & Walk In centres with Hospital for more serious out of hours Emergency Stuff. 
Registration for the other main bits like PAYE, Driving Licence, Bank, Credit Cards, Vehicle registration, Insurance etc has to be at an address So -

Pay a Friend / Relative a few quid to use theirs, Proved them with some extra cash to Then Parcel Up & Forward to ? Wherever you’re going to be at a certain day. (Better if there not on any Benefits or Pensions).
Pay Rent on a Postal Address Or Online Office Facility & Pay Someone to Occasionally call in Collect & Forward - Try the back of ‘The Lady’ magazine.
Pay Rent on a ‘Room’, Pay Someone to Occasionally Call in Collect & Forward.
Pay for an all year seasonal pitch on a site that will allow mail & Parcels. somewhere to Use as a base.


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 7, 2021)

I wonder what the Freedom you all seem to have is exactly  ?? living  as we do  in bricks and mortar and having a van is great, we can go off in it any time we want to  Europe  England or any where else for that matter, we are  retired so have all the time in the world to do this, so is your freedom any different to ours or others like us who still love travelling but are static at home ?
  When we finished working 23 years ago we considered selling all and going full time  but  didn't , we just went off for long trips all over, we already had  a Motorhome and loved the life,and over the years we  believe we made the right decisions for us to keep our  home, 
   I know the problems  living static  in a house  present and I know the problems van living also present so we have both lots to contend with  and know how to deal with them, often the dreams  of full timing  and freedom are in reality just that dreams, but we are all so lucky to be able to make our choices .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey Hi ya Vindiboy,
I’ve actually NEVER lived in a House my entire life, Only staying in one for a few weeks at a time when courting on a few occasions. So it’s just a way of life for me. I live my Lifestyle .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 7, 2021)

profiterole said:


> This sounds like the best solution but I don't think there are any that I know of that allow 12 months pitch (this is quite common in Germany for example). I asked on other forums and the general consensus was that campsite/mobile home site owners would rather sell than rent on a 12 months basis. I hope I'm wrong. I started investigating the matter a few months ago and then I gave up.


There are a few 12 month licences sites around, worth a closer look if you think this would suit you


----------



## Debroos (Apr 7, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Hi ya Vindiboy,
> I’ve actually NEVER lived in a House my entire life, Only staying in one for a few weeks at a time when courting on a few occasions. So it’s just a way of life for me. I live my Lifestyle .


Would it be rude to ask where you lived as a child. Apologies if it is rude...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 7, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Would it be rude to ask where you lived as a child. Apologies if it is rude...


Hey Debroos
Not rude at all, Certainly doesn’t offend me (Zombies Have no brain, No feelings )
I was bought up in Let’s say a Dorm if you like based on a Military School & joined up at the Age of 16 or so as a Junior then on for 10 more years because I was stupid.
All good Memories, Even the bad ones with few regrets  
Came out at 26ish, then 15 years or so on Various Boats, Then last 10 years or so in various Vehicles of some description or another, Punctuated as I said with Brief slots of staying in a House when courting or in tied properties issued as part of my work when abroad


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 8, 2021)

profiterole said:


> Any hints?


Not for the ones I use no, But I found them, so I can imagine with a bit of Time you could 
What area you in ?

What exactly is your intentions or Plans then ?.
How come you haven’t become a Full member yet then ?. It’s definitely worth it & would no doubt help you out in so many ways


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 9, 2021)

profiterole said:


> 1) West Midlands but looking to move, ideally Scotland. Also considering NI, for business purposes, but never been there.
> 2) Move away from the WM, move away from my toxic accommodation, practice my hobbies (music and radio building), one day become self-employed and have a business.
> 3) For the reasons I have explained a couple of posts above.
> 
> Please give me some hints on where to start from. I am not looking for addresses, but a path forward. I'm stuck with my shared accommodation and my life has been on hold for too long. Like I said, I'll definitely invest on full membership once I'm on the road. I also suffer from depression/anxiety and find it difficult to take decisions.


Think carefully before going in a van if you suffer from depression. I know quite a few van lifers who suffer and some of them have a really hard time. If you have a support structure set up now you will probably lose it in a van. It isn’t all travelling around living the high life and it isn’t holidays, there will be spells where you are stuck on your own inside the van. With the Covid situation over the last 12 months this can be alone for long periods.
You need to like your own company unless you have someone with you and then you need to be able to get along in a small space. Think carefully and consider options


----------



## suneye (Apr 10, 2021)

profiterole said:


> 1) West Midlands but looking to move, ideally Scotland. Also considering NI, for business purposes, but never been there.
> 2) Move away from the WM, move away from my toxic accommodation, practice my hobbies (music and radio building), one day become self-employed and have a business.
> 3) For the reasons I have explained a couple of posts above.
> 
> Please give me some hints on where to start from. I am not looking for addresses, but a path forward. I'm stuck with my shared accommodation and my life has been on hold for too long. Like I said, I'll definitely invest on full membership once I'm on the road. I also suffer from depression/anxiety and find it difficult to take decisions.


If you are not tied to an area but do not have a van yet maybe you could start by moving to Scotland where cheaper accommodation can be found and get out of the situation you are in now.  I obviously don't know your circumstances but it seems like you need a change but are not ready for van life just yet.  All the best.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 25, 2021)

Hey Guys,,,HAP HAP HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ONE & ALL .
The Pros & Cons for me this Christmas is -
Pros
Me & Boxy are Safe & Enjoying a Lovely Park up ALL to ourselves-




Fully Stocked with Food, Water, Gas, Cider & Donuts.
Can Prance around in my Christmas Splender -



Cons -



 Nope, got Nothing-


----------



## 2cv (Dec 25, 2021)

Great to hear from you, have a great Christmas and be good to see you back here more in the new year.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 25, 2021)

...HEY ZOMBIE...where you bin a hiding............MERRY CHRISTMAS young man............great to see a post from you..........christmas jumper and all.....you are looking well......hope things have been going ok for you......take care


----------



## brian c (Dec 25, 2021)

Zombie.  Have missed you. Well I mean missed your contributions to the forums.   Glad you are ok. Where you been  what you been doing.   What you going to be doing.  Going.  Merry Christmas. Brian


----------



## Robmac (Dec 25, 2021)

Good to see you back young Zombeloid.

Don't gorge too much.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi zombie bet you only come out to eat the fatties after there xmas feeds.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 25, 2021)

Hey Guys ,
Great catching up on some of the Threads, I’ve been Shuffling around & have come almost full circle to just outside Alton in the Midlands (Kinda) where i will be for the next 5-6 Weeks or so as I’ve got to work a contract to put some Traveling money back into the coffers !.
Besides as Trev suggested, Rich pickings with minimal effort for a Zombie at this time of year, I’ve got my Spandex Shuffling Shell Suit On in preparation for the warring down of the over indulged  .


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2021)

Due to NOT being able to fly to Thailand at our usual time (Mid-september) we wer "stuck in the     Motorhome until Dec 6th

WE hated it ! Dark at 4pm. No fun going out !.

Fortunately  we  used the NHS so vaccinations ok and local doctor.
AND a few frinds to visit.
WINTER WAS NEVER IN THE PLAN !
We were lucky/organised to fly out of UK before OMICRON


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 26, 2021)

Happy Christmas zombie, glad your still shuffling


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 26, 2021)

Hey You 
I’ve got to check my pulse sometimes, But Yep I think it’s still around the 5 Donuts a day mark, But up to 7 if I’ve been Shuffling hard


----------



## The laird (Dec 28, 2021)

Great your ok Paul missed you being on stay safe and well buddy


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey you 
Yeah been busy, Done a fair bit of Shuffling Around Actually But real life kicks in & have to now earn some Shuffling Tokens for a 6 or 8 week Contract so PLANTED in the West Midlands (Ish) by Uttoxeter.
Still it will give me a chance to do some Maintenance & put Boxy through its MOT as it will soon be THAT time of year again


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 29, 2021)

good luck with the MOT zombie.......trust boxy has not been giving you any problems of late...............good to see you posting again...take care


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 29, 2021)

After that huge wodge of hard-earned dosh you had to fork out last year, here's hoping all the 'biggies' were sorted for you and old Boxy sails through this time round


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 30, 2021)

I’ve got a month or so to threaten Boxy until it’s due, so I best go & cut me w whooping stick to be ready


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 31, 2021)

I was thinking of a MUCH bigger Whooping Stick for Boxy if it decides to play up this year.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I was thinking of a MUCH bigger Whooping Stick for Boxy if it decides to play up this year.


better not let him hear you say that zombie.............he has the upper hand....................never a truer word spoken in gest.........


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 31, 2021)

It’s ok Trixie,
I had my finger in it’s Exhaust pipe so it couldn’t hear when I said it .


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2021)

WISHING YOU A HAPPY NEW YEAR ZOMBIE...........MAY 2022 BE A GOOD YEAR FOR YOU....take care


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you ,
I think we could ALL do with a break in the shape of a FANTASTIC 2022,
So my very BEST ZOMBIE WISHES for the year ahead to one & all


----------



## 2cv (Dec 31, 2021)

Wishing you a great 2022 Paul.


----------

